# The Consolidated WhatsApp Calling Thread



## trithestip (Mar 14, 2015)

Per the forum rules, promoting social media such as Whatsapp & Telegram is no longer allowed on XDA.





			
				Forum Rules said:
			
		

> Self-promotion is forbidden, this includes blogs, social media and video channels etc. Random links will be removed.

Click to collapse




THREAD CLOSED


----------



## FaeTheCreator (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes I'll have one please


----------



## andrisrozkalns (Mar 14, 2015)

I already got the call feature interface but I can't call anyone! It just terminate the call without any reason. ;(


----------



## yusufozgul (Mar 14, 2015)

germainz said:


> ​​

Click to collapse



05342575377


----------



## SupremeJaguar (Mar 14, 2015)

Great!


----------



## chamaria17e (Mar 14, 2015)

*I can help you to activate your call feature*

*I Can Call You!...*
*Together we called 3000+ users.
You too can request call at  XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX (Whatsapp only please)*
Edit: All the phone numbers of my friends (15+) are removed from this post now. (After helping 3000+ users)
*Thanks to:*
Gaurang Makwana,
Jasper,
Ibrahim,
Naman Pratap Singh,
Kris Christopher,
And many other buddies...
(Sorry if I forgot you)
*Hit Thanks if you liked it or if we helped you.
Good day!*


----------



## abhishek.tupe (Mar 14, 2015)

Can someone plz call me? Plz send a PM so that i can send you my number. Thanks.


----------



## Ramnathe P (Mar 14, 2015)

@GermainZ 
That was my thread


----------



## GermainZ (Mar 14, 2015)

Blackus17 said:


> @GermainZ
> That was my thread

Click to collapse


*EDIT: I am not offering invites. Please do not PM me.*
Close to 50 threads were closed and redirected to reduce the clutter, as the duplicates were drowning many other threads. Sorry.  If there's anything you'd like to add to the OP, please let me know.


----------



## Tebeye (Mar 14, 2015)

please contact me via PM or send me a message to <+905350406738>. @GermainZ


----------



## matalcacer (Mar 14, 2015)

Please remove my message


----------



## bitworm93 (Mar 14, 2015)

Quote:
Offering invites: please contact me via whatsapp by sending me a message to +96892995946 for getting a call from me


----------



## Gyr00 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you for the person that called me


----------



## taranfx (Mar 14, 2015)

Enable WhatsApp Calling Now [Android, iOS]


----------



## arjunpaliath (Mar 14, 2015)

Invitation is closed for whatsapp calling on older builds for some reason so the root method will not work, however please update to the latest version in the link below.
http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/whatsapp-inc/whatsapp/whatsapp-2-12-7-android-apk-download/

Once done, please let me know your phone number, availability and your timezone via PM and I will give you guys a call.

Edit : Also noticed that on this build, when the call is in progress, unless a message is sent to the caller, the feature does not get activated.

Please do not share your contact details on an open forum.


----------



## ashutoshvashist (Mar 14, 2015)

*please call at +91 9176982882*

Pease call me on +91 9176982882
Regards 
AshutoshVashist


chamaria17e said:


> Hey
> That's not without a reason I guess.
> Reason may be:
> * you are using modded version [by you or someone else]
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dedoo (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello call me whatsapp please  thnks


----------



## Crescenty (Mar 14, 2015)

Would appreciate if someone can give me a call. Please PM me so I can give you my number.


----------



## matalcacer (Mar 14, 2015)

Offering invites: Please add my mobile phone number on your Whatsapp and send a message to <+REMOVED FOR SECURITY>.
I will reply your message with a whatsapp call.
[/COLOR]
I DON´T SPEAK ENGLISH VERY WELL - JUST SPANISH. Please try to understand. - NO ROOT IS NEEDED. YOU JUST ONLY NEED TO HAVE THE LATEST WHATSAPP VERSION (2.11.561)


----------



## edwuard (Mar 14, 2015)

Just send WhatsApp to mi nr and i call everybody don't know why closed my thread with help to get calling because the counters won't start


----------



## likenoother94 (Mar 14, 2015)

please contact me via PM or send me a message to <+21151050584>. @GermainZ


----------



## tosunkaya (Mar 14, 2015)

*Delete my number*

*hey @GermainZ. U r forum mod. Please delete my number from my thread and my number with my reply. I cant access my thread. Automatİc redirects to here. But  search engines, crawlers like google indexes my number. Please edit my thread and reply (delete number +90543...)*


----------



## iCyan (Mar 14, 2015)

*Thanks*



GermainZ said:


> ​​

Click to collapse



Hey thanks, feature activated
:good:


----------



## GermainZ (Mar 14, 2015)

tosunkaya said:


> hey @GermainZ. U r forum mod. Please delete my number from my thread and my number with my reply. I cant access my thread. Automatİc redirects to here. But  search engines, crawlers like google indexes my number. Please edit my thread and reply (delete number +90543...)

Click to collapse


*EDIT: I am not offering invites. Please do not PM me.*
Done


----------



## AppsAndroidMx (Mar 14, 2015)

Still working? Or shut servers


----------



## Ebaena (Mar 14, 2015)

*Cant get it to work*

I have received two calls from two kind posters here. And still cant get the call feature.  So ill be waiting for updates.  Version 2,12,7


----------



## magico18 (Mar 14, 2015)

@GermainZ can you please delete my last post ,on  mvasim007 's topic that was closed , where i write some other users phone numbers because they don't want anymore to recive messages about whatsapp-calling-actvation from thread subscribbed.
thanks

sorry for my bad english


----------



## Incanity (Mar 14, 2015)

Anyone here willing to send me an invite? I really don't want to put my number here publicly, but I will send it per PM.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GermainZ (Mar 14, 2015)

magico18 said:


> @GermainZ can you please delete my last post ,on  mvasim007 's topic that was closed , where i write some other users phone numbers because they don't want anymore to recive messages about whatsapp-calling-actvation from thread subscribbed.
> thanks
> 
> sorry for my bad english

Click to collapse


*EDIT: I am not offering invites. Please do not PM me.*
Done


----------



## antidote1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Anyone willing to give me a call please? I can send my number by PM. Thanks!


----------



## magico18 (Mar 14, 2015)

GermainZ said:


> Done

Click to collapse



Thanks  :thumbup:

Inviato dal mio GT-S7500 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## mvasim007 (Mar 14, 2015)

*delete request*

please delete mobile numbers given on my thread..(main post) . which closed. by u.....


----------



## GermainZ (Mar 14, 2015)

mvasim007 said:


> please delete mobile numbers given on my thread..(main post) . which closed. by u.....

Click to collapse



Done.


----------



## matalcacer (Mar 14, 2015)

Please add my mobile phone number on your Whatsapp and send a message to <+ERASED FOR SECURITY>.
I will reply your message with a whatsapp call. PLEASE PICK UP MY CALL

I DON´T SPEAK ENGLISH VERY WELL - JUST SPANISH. Please try to understand. - NO ROOT IS NEEDED. YOU JUST ONLY NEED TO HAVE THE LATEST WHATSAPP VERSION (2.11.561)
Today I received more than 100 messages and activations. This thoes NOT work with two mobiles in New Zealand and one on Chile.


----------



## bultar (Mar 14, 2015)

please contact me via PM .. I dont want to share my phone number publicly.


----------



## jesperkaas (Mar 14, 2015)

*call*

can someone call me on whatsapp? Please send me a message. dont want my number on this page


----------



## Sinan Yildirim (Mar 14, 2015)

Can you call me too? It's +905315239996


----------



## rambo69 (Mar 14, 2015)

Can someone pm me so i can give my number to activate the call service on whatsapp 

Thanks!


----------



## matalcacer (Mar 14, 2015)

Please add my mobile phone number on your Whatsapp and send a message to <+REMOVED. MORE THAN 150 CALLS AND ACTIVATIONS ON TWO HOURS>.
I will reply your message with a whatsapp call. PLEASE PICK UP MY CALL
***YOU DON´T NEED TO PUBLISH YOUR PONE NUMBER HERE*** JUST ADD MY MOBILE PHONE ON YOUR WHATSAPP AND TEXT ME***

I DON´T SPEAK ENGLISH VERY WELL - JUST SPANISH. Please try to understand. - NO ROOT IS NEEDED. YOU JUST ONLY NEED TO HAVE THE LATEST WHATSAPP VERSION (2.11.561)
Today I received more than 100 messages and activations. This thoes NOT work with two mobiles in New Zealand and one on Chile.


----------



## 1mm0rt4le (Mar 14, 2015)

edwuard said:


> Just send WhatsApp to mi nr xxxx   and i call everybody don't know why closed my thread with help to get calling because the counters won't start

Click to collapse



It didin't work, the server are down. Anyway thank you


----------



## Nagano (Mar 14, 2015)

*Activate request*

please call +20 1097763484 
+2 GMT


----------



## edwuard (Mar 14, 2015)

Servers down stop message me and I activate in 39 minutes 89 people and spend my time and only 3 person hit thanks so long i do not activate no one after just before he hit thanks so when the lights on like in TV SHOW REVOLUTION AND I HAVE YOURE THANKS I CALLING YOU SEE YAA WHEN THE LIGHTS GO ON, I HAVE A LIFE BUT NOBODY SEEMS APRECIATE MI TIME

---------- Post added at 00:36 ---------- Previous post was at 00:33 ----------




1mm0rt4le said:


> It didin't work, the server are down. Anyway thank you

Click to collapse



Please delete mi number some moderators from this post, this guy hi mentioned mi number

---------- Post added at 00:48 ---------- Previous post was at 00:36 ----------

Delete request  moderator please delete my number from this post this junior copy and paste it

---------- Post added at 00:50 ---------- Previous post was at 00:48 ----------

Delete my number bro


----------



## matalcacer (Mar 15, 2015)

Please sorry but I removed my mobile phone number. I received more than 150 messages in two hours and I call back to all users.
Just only give thanks to the first xda developer who call me and activate my whatsapp to make free calls.
Sorry but I don´t speak English very well.
Thanks a lot !!!
Matias.


----------



## edwuard (Mar 15, 2015)

*Delete number request*

Please delete my number because a Junior copy and paste my number some moderators delete PLEASE


----------



## arvani2007 (Mar 15, 2015)

*Enable Feature*

Hello Brothers,

I need help to enable call funcion on my whatsapp..  5511985986113.  Tks !


----------



## mithos5000 (Mar 15, 2015)

please call me +51992865323


----------



## sergo68 (Mar 15, 2015)

please call me +4917670607288


----------



## matalcacer (Mar 15, 2015)

arvani2007 said:


> Hello Brothers,
> 
> I need help to enable call funcion on my whatsapp..  5511985986xxx.  Tks !

Click to collapse



I called Brazil !!!

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------




sergo68 said:


> please call me +4917670607xxx

Click to collapse



I called Brazil !!!

TO ALL: It's NOT confirmed but iI received information about if you have a new version than 2.11.561 you CAN NOT be able to receive the new voice call activation. You must have 2.11.561 to be able to activate the new voice function. Once enabled you can update your whatsapp version. I recommend that you unistall your whatsap, clean cache, instal version 2.11.561 and activate the voice call. Once activated update whatsapp to new available version.


----------



## arvani2007 (Mar 15, 2015)

*Problems..*

I will received any calls, but not working with my user.. stranger..   i removed my new version, removed cache and install the 2.11.561, but not working..  

I will try to reinstall my phone and try again....  





matalcacer said:


> I called Brazil !!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 03:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 AM ----------

Hello People..  I read this in internet.. working for me.. :

Two ways..

Steps one.:

1) Open terminal
2) Type in this code :

su -c am start -n com.whatsapp/com.whatsapp.HomeActivity
3) Done

Note : This method have some drawbacks :
1) You cannot invite someone to use calling feature after activating the same feature using this method
2) You can only call to someone who have enabled this feature using the same method

Method 2 – Enabling it from Root Explorer (Root Needed) :
What you need :

1) WhatsApp version 2.11.508 and Up
2) Rooted android device
3) Root Explorer (eg. ES Explorer)
4) An invitation from someone who has this feature enabled (OR this method will not work)

Steps :
1) Open root explorer
2) Now go to “/data/data/com. whatsapp /shared_prefs/com.whatsapp_preferences.xml”
3) Now type these 2 lines (code) anywhere between “<map></map>” :

<boolean name="call" value="true" />
<string name="call_allowed">all</string>

4) Save this file
5) Now go to Settings>App>Whatsapp and “Force Stop” the application
6) Re-run the application again
7) Done!!

 whatsapp calling whatsapp calling

NOTE : *Method 2 and 3 works only if the other person you are calling enabled it by the same process unless the both methods will fail.*


----------



## Hatipyucel (Mar 15, 2015)

+905435157227


----------



## rizshrizal (Mar 15, 2015)

*hi*

Server still working?


----------



## Kanzhelier (Mar 15, 2015)

Can you help me for this fiture please call me +6282131756757


----------



## Aggarwaldhruv (Mar 15, 2015)

WHATSAPP SERVERS ARE CLOSED NOW

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sankettrunks (Mar 15, 2015)

*invite plz*

I want whatsapp call feature activated my no is <+918108062425


----------



## rsbganesh (Mar 15, 2015)

Sir... Pls call me to get calling feature.. Thanks in advance.  +919494966906


----------



## warren10hk (Mar 15, 2015)

Aggarwaldhruv said:


> WHATSAPP SERVERS ARE CLOSED NOW
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yea... Cant invite friends to use the function anymore


----------



## rsbganesh (Mar 15, 2015)

Pls call me +919494966906 thanks in advance


----------



## CyberDeam (Mar 15, 2015)

*Give me a call please Sir at 8896816566*



GermainZ said:


> Done

Click to collapse



Please


----------



## hmnsharora84 (Mar 15, 2015)

*invites*



GermainZ said:


> ​​

Click to collapse



Please send me invite on +919873884741 india


----------



## hosseinwanted (Mar 15, 2015)

I would like WhatsApp I enable voice calling capability.
Phone Number (WhatsApp): + 989393663753 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Sid1690 (Mar 15, 2015)

*please send me invite to*

whatsaap +918600398518


----------



## penditagila (Mar 15, 2015)

Please invite me.. +60136644521 thx alot mate


----------



## an0therus3r (Mar 15, 2015)

Are servers up again? Anyone willing to call me?


----------



## oitizzo (Mar 15, 2015)

i want to get calling option.... plz call me. +8801670863939


----------



## ajjmair (Mar 15, 2015)

*Please Send Me invite*

Please Send me Invite.
My number(+923234316006)


----------



## ahmad_tal (Mar 15, 2015)

me too 

+971503751131


----------



## Magnetron (Mar 15, 2015)

If anyone has the feature activated semd me pls a PN so i can share my number. Thx in advance 

Sent from my OnePlus ONE using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vattle1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Please send me a PM so that I can send you my number


----------



## loveneetsaini (Mar 15, 2015)

*Please call me back bro . I am from India*

My number is +919915130224


----------



## arjunpaliath (Mar 15, 2015)

Whatsapp invite servers disabled as of now, so calling will not be enabled.

Sorry guys.. I am assuming that it will reopen but not sure when.


----------



## chirah17430 (Mar 15, 2015)

*call enable*



GermainZ said:


> ​​

Click to collapse



Please call me at 9038982081 and invite to enable


----------



## veneshx8 (Mar 15, 2015)

*Invitation is closed . as per March 15 . Malaysia time 3.30am*.
Within two days i successfully updated around 600 users in Malaysia before it closed. 





GermainZ said:


> ​​

Click to collapse



please update invitation is closed.


----------



## zyengineer (Mar 15, 2015)

*hi*



SupremeJaguar said:


> Great!

Click to collapse



hi can u help me and send me invite for whatsapp call 
shall i give you my number i live in uae


----------



## SardarSohail (Mar 15, 2015)

*Call & activation invite needed.*

Hi, 
would anyone be kind enough to call me on whatsapp & also the invite fot activation ?

my number is 00971-52-934-0699

regards.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## veneshx8 (Mar 15, 2015)

SardarSohail said:


> Hi,
> would anyone be kind enough to call me on whatsapp & also the invite fot activation ?
> 
> my number is 00971-52-934-0699
> ...

Click to collapse



invitation is closed . tried to update users cant. 
Even in version x.x. 531 or .561 and latest version too.

you need to wait till it opens again. or an official update.


----------



## jmsaraiva (Mar 15, 2015)

*invite*

Can someone please call me? Send me a PM and i'll send my number...

Thank you in advance!


----------



## gaba3000 (Mar 15, 2015)

A lot of people called me but the feature didn't activate, why is that ?


----------



## Shashank Maurya (Mar 15, 2015)

*Recieve a whatsapp call*

My contact no is +917786023860.
Plz call me so that I can enable whatsapp calling feature.


----------



## veneshx8 (Mar 15, 2015)

gaba3000 said:


> A lot of people called me but the feature didn't activate, why is that ?

Click to collapse



activation is closed now.  

But try to restart and receive a call again. if no luck , u need to wait.


----------



## tosunkaya (Mar 15, 2015)

GermainZ said:


> Done

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## christech0507 (Mar 15, 2015)

Can someone call me on +917071488341


----------



## revolutionyzer (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you for the information.

And , is this a mod of the original apk ?  Or is it something that's gonna be released as an official update by whatsapp ?


----------



## Triplets_Praburam (Mar 15, 2015)

Will there be an announcement when the servers are back online?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheCapoTNT (Mar 15, 2015)

*help*

Can You call me? +393489858756


----------



## manojpahal (Mar 15, 2015)

will i am gonna be lucky call me +918818010700


----------



## sultan1419 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello can you please remove my number from my thread?


----------



## andrea68 (Mar 15, 2015)

mvasim007 said:


> please delete mobile numbers given on my thread..(main post) . which closed. by u.....

Click to collapse



Sorry for question but what do you know when whatsapp server are back online?


----------



## nsd80 (Mar 15, 2015)

*Call*

Please call me and send invite. +79280784777 Thanks  And i dont understand how it work? I have an incoming call through whatsapp and call menu did not apear.


----------



## matalcacer (Mar 15, 2015)

Please delete this post.


----------



## anikettate150cc (Mar 15, 2015)

*Please contact me*

Please call me on whatsapp 
+919766579191


----------



## GermainZ (Mar 15, 2015)

sultan1419 said:


> Hello can you please remove my number from my thread?

Click to collapse



Done.


----------



## qaribhaider (Mar 15, 2015)

Unable to make it work on Samsung A5


----------



## Arvind Balaji (Mar 15, 2015)

Anyone call me my number is 09840491330


----------



## nechiii (Mar 15, 2015)

thanks bro


----------



## nascar_007 (Mar 15, 2015)

My mom's phone can use the call feature, i've been googling and said to enable it you should update your whatsapp to the latest version

I already did that and do the call to my whatsapp but it's not working

is it because my phone is rooted? or because kitkat? my mom is jb anyway


----------



## ibshar (Mar 15, 2015)

nascar_007 said:


> My mom's phone can use the call feature, i've been googling and said to enable it you should update your whatsapp to the latest version
> 
> I already did that and do the call to my whatsapp but it's not working
> 
> is it because my phone is rooted? or because kitkat? my mom is jb anyway

Click to collapse



The whatsapp invite server seems to be down and that's the reason for it not working nothing else...


----------



## matalcacer (Mar 15, 2015)

READ PLEASE !!!!!!
 Activations:
1- Please add my mobile phone number on your Whatsapp and send a message to <+removed for security, Sorry>
2- I will reply your message with a whatsapp call. ANSWER MY CALL
3- Before my call, please send a new text confirming if you Whatsapp was activated or not. 

I DON´T SPEAK ENGLISH VERY WELL - JUST SPANISH - IF YOUR WHATSAPP DO NOT ACTIVE BEFORE MY CALL PLEASE DO NOT SEND MESSAGES ASKING ABOUT WHAT HAPPEN.
NO ROOT IS NEEDED. *YOU NEED TO HAVE WHATSAPP VERSION 2.11.561 - IF YOU HAVE A NEW WHATSAPP VERSION UNINSTALL IT, CLEAN CACCHE FILES AND INSTALL VERSION 2.11.561. CHECK THIS BEFORE TEXTME - DO NOT SEND PRIVATE MESSAGES, I WILL NOT REPLY*


----------



## nascar_007 (Mar 15, 2015)

ibshar said:


> The whatsapp invite server seems to be down and that's the reason for it not working nothing else...

Click to collapse



so.. can I use this alternative instead? http://www.techworm.net/2015/03/wha...alling-on-your-smartphone-without-invite.html


----------



## uzas (Mar 15, 2015)

nascar_007 said:


> so.. can I use this alternative instead? http://www.techworm.net/2015/03/wha...alling-on-your-smartphone-without-invite.html

Click to collapse



This method, only serves to change the screen but does not enable calls. For this, you need an invitation. The servers are out and we can't invite you. Wait for servers up

Note N7100 - Rom MoKee 4.4.4 KK


----------



## ibshar (Mar 15, 2015)

nascar_007 said:


> so.. can I use this alternative instead? http://www.techworm.net/2015/03/wha...alling-on-your-smartphone-without-invite.html

Click to collapse



Nope, that does not enable it, it just shows the call button, but fails to make the calls.


----------



## nascar_007 (Mar 15, 2015)

uzas said:


> This method, only serves to change the screen but does not enable calls. For this, you need an invitation. The servers are out and we can't invite you. Wait for servers up
> 
> Note N7100 - Rom MoKee 4.4.4 KK

Click to collapse



ah okay.. thanks, i'll keep an eye at this thread for a while then


----------



## cybertron_001 (Mar 15, 2015)

servers are online and open now
how to get the call ??


----------



## antoanis (Mar 15, 2015)

cybertron_001 said:


> servers are online and open now
> how to get the call ??

Click to collapse



how you say it bro?
They are online


----------



## smartniki68 (Mar 15, 2015)

+4915150716532 Can somebody activate me?


----------



## rajxelton (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello, can someone send me invitation call too. +918376060215. 

Thanks lot


----------



## sultan1419 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello guys if anyone want Whatsapp calling can contact me through PM on XDA and i will give you my number then text me from your Whatsapp to activate Whatsapp calling after that i will call you.
And Please pickup the phone
<<Sorry can't give you number here for security reasons>>


----------



## enguaeu (Mar 15, 2015)

*thanks*

thanks


----------



## antoanis (Mar 15, 2015)

sultan1419 said:


> Hello guys if anyone want Whatsapp calling can contact me through PM on XDA and i will give you my number then text me from your Whatsapp to activate Whatsapp calling after that i will call you.
> And Please pickup the phone
> <<Sorry can't give you number here for security reasons>>

Click to collapse



Even after receiving calls its not getting activated


----------



## nascar_007 (Mar 15, 2015)

cybertron_001 said:


> servers are online and open now
> how to get the call ??

Click to collapse



really? how do you know that? also the way to invite is only call and accept right? :/


----------



## romskidd (Mar 15, 2015)

If someone can do it for me, mp ?


----------



## nsavinash (Mar 15, 2015)

*Got a call but is still not activated*


I got a WhatsApp call from two friends who had this  enabled. Even after that it is still not enabled for me.

I am running 2.12.5


----------



## hennieh (Mar 15, 2015)

you need WhatsApp 2.11.561


----------



## nitinmits (Mar 15, 2015)

*Servers down*

Till yesterday I have activated calling feature to aroundv50 people. But today i tried to around 6 people and none of them activated. So i think whatsapp has temporarily closed invites.


----------



## hennieh (Mar 15, 2015)

*send me a pm and i call you*

send me a pm and i call you :good:


----------



## matalcacer (Mar 15, 2015)

TO ALL WHO SENT ME PM - PRIVATE MESSAGES.


matalcacer said:


> * DO NOT SEND PRIVATE MESSAGES, I WILL NOT REPLY*

Click to collapse



I Know that I don´t speak English very well but... What part of DO NOT SEND PRIVATE MESSAGES you don´t understand ??? O en Español... Que parte de NO ME ENVIES MENSAJES PRIVADOS no entendiste ???
Thanks a lot.
Matias.


----------



## warren10hk (Mar 15, 2015)

nitinmits said:


> Till yesterday I have activated calling feature to aroundv50 people. But today i tried to around 6 people and none of them activated. So i think whatsapp has temporarily closed invites.

Click to collapse



Yea, me too. Wanna help my friends to enable it but failed. Hope the server can open soon.


----------



## astrit1 (Mar 15, 2015)

anybody who has call feature enabled to call me  
pm thnx


----------



## theperfectpunk (Mar 15, 2015)

sultan1419 said:


> Hello guys if anyone want Whatsapp calling can contact me through PM on XDA and i will give you my number then text me from your Whatsapp to activate Whatsapp calling after that i will call you.
> And Please pickup the phone
> <<Sorry can't give you number here for security reasons>>

Click to collapse



Please give me ur no. For invite [emoji4]


----------



## Islamtarikul67 (Mar 15, 2015)

*Whatsapp*

Pls call me  +39 3887266819


----------



## matalcacer (Mar 15, 2015)

Today I updated my Whatsapp version from 2.11.561 to 2.12.5 and voice calls continues working very well.
Please note that the new voice calls feature was originally activated on my phone when I had version 2.11.561.
If you have voice calls already activated on your phone, you can update your whatsapp version.
Regards:
Matias.


----------



## uzas (Mar 15, 2015)

What part of servers are out, you don´t understand ???


Note N7100 - Rom MoKee 4.4.4 KK


----------



## matalcacer (Mar 15, 2015)

If anyone wants to try ... Here we go again...

 READ PLEASE !!!!!!
 Activations:
1- Please add my mobile phone number on your Whatsapp and send a message to <+REMOVED- User reports that is not working>
2- I will reply your message with a whatsapp call. ANSWER MY CALL
3- Before my call, please send a new text confirming if you Whatsapp was activated or not. 

*YOU NEED TO HAVE WHATSAPP VERSION 2.11.561 - IF YOU HAVE A NEW WHATSAPP VERSION UNINSTALL IT, CLEAN CACHE FILES AND INSTALL VERSION 2.11.561. CHECK THIS BEFORE TEXTME* 
I DON´T SPEAK ENGLISH VERY WELL - JUST SPANISH - IF YOUR WHATSAPP DO NOT ACTIVE BEFORE MY CALL PLEASE DO NOT SEND MESSAGES ASKING ABOUT WHAT HAPPEN.
*DO NOT SEND PRIVATE MESSAGES TO ME, I WILL NOT REPLY* 

* *** PLEASE DO NO QUOTE THIS POST / MESSAGE IN YOUR REPLY. THANKS ****


----------



## hennieh (Mar 15, 2015)

*server offline*

server status offline :crying:


----------



## gamer_07958 (Mar 15, 2015)

*hello*

can anyone activate it for me by calling me, dm me for my number


----------



## amjadakmal (Mar 15, 2015)

matalcacer said:


> If anyone wants to try ... Here we go again...
> 
> READ PLEASE !!!!!!
> Activations:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help.. Got your call twice but didn't help 

Sent from my Lenovo A536 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lucas00 (Mar 15, 2015)

Somebody warn us when invite window opens again


----------



## mohamedtarmohamed (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you for multiple calls. Still not active. Someone please warn us when active again lol .



matalcacer said:


> If anyone wants to try ... Here we go again...
> 
> READ PLEASE !!!!!!
> Activations:
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




Lucas00 said:


> Somebody warn us when invite window opens again

Click to collapse



Yh please warn me to lol


----------



## andreheitor (Mar 15, 2015)

If you already activated your number, you can uninstall whatsapp, format/reset your phone and reinstall new version of whatsapp (now, v2.12.7 at website, and v2.12.2 at playstore) and calls feature will are enable.

But new invites *do not* activating now (sunday, 15/march).


----------



## areyalp (Mar 15, 2015)

*This is working for rooted phones*

Hi guys,

I was trying to get activated receiving a call, but that didn't work because the server had restricted the invititations for meantime. 

But for those who have rooted phones can try the option described here http://www.oxhow.com/enable-voice-calling-on-whatsapp-android/

Give a thanks if it worked for you
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hola amigos,

Yo estuve tratando de activar este servicio recibiendo una llamada, pero no funciono debido a que el servicio ha puesto una restriccion para la invitaciones por los momentos.

Para aquellos que tengan su telefono o movil rooteado, pueden intentar con la opcion descrita en el siguiente link http://www.oxhow.com/enable-voice-calling-on-whatsapp-android/

Dar las gracias si les sirvio


----------



## romskidd (Mar 15, 2015)

areyalp said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was trying to get activated receiving a call, but that didn't work because the server had restricted the invititations for meantime.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've tried and it work I can see the call things but I can't make a call...


----------



## uzas (Mar 15, 2015)

areyalp said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was trying to get activated receiving a call, but that didn't work because the server had restricted the invititations for meantime.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




What are they doing with the active screen if they can't call? Wait for the server to come back up

Note N7100 - Rom MoKee 4.4.4 KK


----------



## anu4sweety (Mar 15, 2015)

*Unable to activate*

Hi a frnd of mine having latest version 2.12.7 and I called him to active calling feature on his no. But he is not getting it.. What could be the reason any idea ??




chamaria17e said:


> Hey
> That's not without a reason I guess.
> Reason may be:
> * you are using modded version [by as you or someone else]
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ravikeshri_0341 (Mar 15, 2015)

anu4sweety said:


> Hi a frnd of mine having latest version 2.12.7 and I called him to active calling feature on his no. But he is not getting it.. What could be the reason any idea ??

Click to collapse



Because the invitations are closed right now


Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## anu4sweety (Mar 15, 2015)

*Unable to activate calling feature on my frndz no.*

Hi, A frnd if mine having latest version  2.12.7 is nit getting calling feature.. I called him many times.. He can answer calls but not getting calling feature.. Any idea what could be the reason or how to get it..


----------



## DjDafiDak (Mar 15, 2015)

areyalp said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was trying to get activated receiving a call, but that didn't work because the server had restricted the invititations for meantime.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



tried, but when i call someone it immediately disconnects.

iam guessing this just adds it to the app, but dosent actually register u on their servers, so it wont work.


----------



## PixPi (Mar 15, 2015)

DjDafiDak said:


> tried, but when i call someone it immediately disconnects.
> 
> iam guessing this just adds it to the app, but dosent actually register u on their servers, so it wont work.

Click to collapse



I tried it too. Same here.


----------



## Soft4y (Mar 15, 2015)

"Contact unable to receive whatsapp calls at this time" anything about that?


----------



## Jacopo Mii (Mar 15, 2015)

Can u write in the thread title the actual server status?


----------



## areyalp (Mar 15, 2015)

uzas said:


> What are they doing with the active screen if they can't call? Wait for the server to come back up
> 
> Note N7100 - Rom MoKee 4.4.4 KK

Click to collapse



That's a solution for the people who has their phone rooted and doesn't want to share the phone number with anyone else. Got it?


----------



## Snuggy (Mar 15, 2015)

Is there anybody awake who can call me?Please send me PM. As I understannd this will still "activate" the feature even though we can't use it yet?
ETA: That link worked! The one areyalp posted, is there someone that would like to be my guinnea pig?


----------



## zailer (Mar 16, 2015)

Snuggy said:


> Is there anybody awake who can call me?Please send me PM. As I understannd this will still "activate" the feature even though we can't use it yet?
> ETA: That link worked! The one areyalp posted, is there someone that would like to be my guinnea pig?

Click to collapse



Please give a call to +971 529293OIO


----------



## brenty108 (Mar 16, 2015)

If anyone would like me to call activate them send me a message.


----------



## veneshx8 (Mar 16, 2015)

anyone confirm its open again. tried to update a user cant.

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------




edwuard said:


> Servers down stop message me and I activate in 39 minutes 89 people and spend my time and only 3 person hit thanks so long i do not activate no one after just before he hit thanks so when the lights on like in TV SHOW REVOLUTION AND I HAVE YOURE THANKS I CALLING YOU SEE YAA WHEN THE LIGHTS GO ON, I HAVE A LIFE BUT NOBODY SEEMS APRECIATE MI TIME

Click to collapse



what u say about me . crazy ? 
i activated 600plus people. got around 100 thanks in forum.  felt happy because 600++ users and their friends/family will be happy. 

Dont look for gain when doing a favor. When they reply thanks after u activate is enough bro. (my mentality )


----------



## ered15 (Mar 16, 2015)

Anyone give me call +593984076238 TX


----------



## chanze001 (Mar 16, 2015)

Came across a website posting that users must first go to WhatsApp in app manager and Force Stop the app. Once you are done with that, you have the app to receive call as well as see the new interface with calling tab on the app. Then you ask for an invite call. 
Another website stated that if after you get the invite call and your whatsapp UI is not updated, do a hard reset on your device and re-install whatspp thus updating its UI.

Has anyone tried either of the two or can anyone validate this information?

Im not willing to do a hard reset, i rather wait for the official release from whatsapp..

TIA..





Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## warren10hk (Mar 16, 2015)

chanze001 said:


> Came across a website posting that users must first go to WhatsApp in app manager and Force Stop the app. Once you are done with that, you have the app to receive call as well as see the new interface with calling tab on the app. Then you ask for an invite call.
> Another website stated that if after you get the invite call and your whatsapp UI is not updated, do a hard reset on your device and re-install whatspp thus updating its UI.
> 
> Has anyone tried either of the two or can anyone validate this information?
> ...

Click to collapse



May be I can try later using my spare phone...


----------



## aksclusive (Mar 16, 2015)

*I got the Solution Whatsapp call finally activated*

*I was hitting my head around here and there but could n't  fine the solution i did all thing suggested by people but finally i did some tweak on my own and got success in activating Whatsapp call features on my devices which works 100%*

*Here is the step*


1  ) Aks Your friends to Call you Whatsapp call(VOIP) .
2 ) After you received call force close Whatsapp
3 ) Open Esfile explorer and open following directory
/data/data/com.whatsapp/shared_prefs
4 ) open file com.whatsapp_perfer
5 ) write the following line below between <map></map>
<boolean name="call" value="true"/>
<string name="call_allowed">all</string>
6 ) Now open whatsapp again and you will see three new tab 



Note: Only after receiving call from your friends do the step 2-6


Hit thanks if you like my solution

if it didn't work don't blame me


----------



## ered15 (Mar 16, 2015)

aksclusive said:


> *I was hitting my head around here and there but could n't  fine the solution i did all thing suggested by people but finally i did some tweak on my own and got success in activating Whatsapp call features on my devices which works 100%*
> 
> *Here is the step*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



TX but didn't work for me.


----------



## chamaria17e (Mar 16, 2015)

*Do not use tricks*

Hey
Do not use these crazy tricks!!!
I activated call feature for 200+ people and found that people who were using modded version or who have changed XML.... can only see the call button but cannot use it.
It will create problems...
Use latest original whatsapp version available on play store and ask your friends to call (whatsapp) you.


----------



## jakoubekchocen (Mar 16, 2015)

Pls +420732187878 thx


----------



## sac236 (Mar 16, 2015)

chamaria17e said:


> Hey
> Do not use these crazy tricks!!!
> I activated call feature for 200+ people and found that people who were using modded version or who have changed XML.... can only see the call button but cannot use it.
> It will create problems...
> Use latest original whatsapp version available on play store and ask your friends to call (whatsapp) you.

Click to collapse



pls call +919819788871


----------



## ered15 (Mar 16, 2015)

chamaria17e said:


> Hey
> Do not use these crazy tricks!!!
> I activated call feature for 200+ people and found that people who were using modded version or who have changed XML.... can only see the call button but cannot use it.
> It will create problems...
> Use latest original whatsapp version available on play store and ask your friends to call (whatsapp) you.

Click to collapse



Yeah, but seems the invite server is down... I received 2 calls but it didn't work for me


----------



## chamaria17e (Mar 16, 2015)

*Hmm*



ered15 said:


> Yeah, but seems the invite server is down... I received 2 calls but it didn't work for me

Click to collapse



Yess
Both the reason explained by me and you are correct!
I can call everyone. Even to one without calling feature. But its not helping the receiver to enable call feature.  It was working OK day before yesterday


----------



## MysticMan77 (Mar 16, 2015)

I got the calling feature Interface but I can't call anyone. Help needed.


----------



## ranidu (Mar 16, 2015)

it's seems not working now.


----------



## muhammadsultan (Mar 16, 2015)

Server is down for now. calling window is closed keep an eye on thread


----------



## bkrishna963 (Mar 16, 2015)

if the server is up u will be lucky 
If any one want call activation Whatsapp me on +919494837837


----------



## vaibhavrathore (Mar 16, 2015)

+919528864455

plz help me to activate calling feature.


----------



## Kapiljhajhria (Mar 16, 2015)

edwuard said:


> Servers down stop message me and I activate in 39 minutes 89 people and spend my time and only 3 person hit thanks so long i do not activate no one after just before he hit thanks so when the lights on like in TV SHOW REVOLUTION AND I HAVE YOURE THANKS I CALLING YOU SEE YAA WHEN THE LIGHTS GO ON, I HAVE A LIFE BUT NOBODY SEEMS APRECIATE MI TIME
> 
> ---------- Post added at 00:36 ---------- Previous post was at 00:33 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here. I activated for around 200+ users and barely got any thanks. Just managed around 10-20. 
I would be happy with even zero thanks but lot of users are constantly bugging me every hour, Asking if servers is up or not.  Even after i tell them that servers are down they insist that i call them and make sure. And one call is not enough to satisfy them. 
Some even saying "please do something" " even after i told them that servers are down and i can't do anything. 
Even if my whatsapp status is "sleeping and don't disturb"  i still keep getting messages. 

One guy gave my number to all his friends,  without explaining anything to them and he just told them send text to this number on whatsapp. 
His friend's started sending me messages "text". I got lot of them and when i asked that do you want whatsapp calling?  They said that they don't know what it is. His/her friend told them to message me so they are just doing it. Some were not that friendly and abusive. 
I wrote a long message with how its activated and what to do if its not activated and what to message me but no one reads it. I even send them that as a first message if someone contacts me. But still majority of people ignore it and asks me all those questions which i have already answered and sent them 1 min ago. 
From now on i am never helping anyone in something like this. 


veneshx8 said:


> anyone confirm its open again. tried to update a user cant.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## netube (Mar 16, 2015)

Is there any way to check if the window is open or closed ?

When was the last time a uses successfully activated the calling?

I don't want to bug people if it wont do any thing.

Kind regards


----------



## saddabas (Mar 16, 2015)

*pls help*

pls call me on +918860556684


----------



## shprakash (Mar 16, 2015)

Can someone call to this no.... +918553975634


----------



## john dor (Mar 16, 2015)

*please help*

I would be extremely grateful of you would be so kind to contact me on +447788666480 to enable the call feature. Thank you in advance


----------



## saini1118 (Mar 16, 2015)

*plz plz plz plz *

*hey plz invite  me my no is   00919417684011 plz plz plz plz *


----------



## veneshx8 (Mar 16, 2015)

Kapiljhajhria said:


> Same here. I activated for around 200+ users and barely got any thanks. Just managed around 10-20.
> I would be happy with even zero thanks but lot of users are constantly bugging me every hour, Asking if servers is up or not.  Even after i tell them that servers are down they insist that i call them and make sure. And one call is not enough to satisfy them.

Click to collapse



That is really annoying.  Feel sorry for you.
But for me(here in Malaysia) its really different experience.  When i said activation closed i get reply like
 " i missed my ship." ,  "its ok" , "nevermind ", "next time".  

Really i was more interested in helping them. trying new versions etc.  Most of them had no time to play with it. (like cant do, leave it).
after two tries most of them said
 "its ok la".  "leave it".  " i will check root method when free. thanks".  "later. thanks", "appreciate your effort ".    

if you dont believe u can check out the my thread in that forum/ or screenshot my mobile.  Topic view statistics:
view count: 11020
Today : 527.
yesterday : 1916

after i posted activation closed i received only two message in forum one asking about any updates, one for activation saying he got root method working. 

You must note that yesterday i had  1916 topic views: 2 message only.. No bugging me.


----------



## sunny1234590 (Mar 16, 2015)

*invite needed!*

+919560989925
This is my no. It would be very humble if some one could send an invite.!


----------



## neerajsain (Mar 16, 2015)

Activation has been closed.....


----------



## arunmari (Mar 16, 2015)

My number is +919840424501 
pls call me for activation
Thanks


----------



## piyushp (Mar 16, 2015)

Someone please call me on whatsapp +919886211028

Thanks in advance


----------



## veneshx8 (Mar 16, 2015)

piyushp said:


> Someone please call me on whatsapp +919886211028
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



its clearly said activation is  closed. 

still want to try your luck ?


----------



## mrsemih (Mar 16, 2015)

*pls call me*

Plszzz call mee 0031611536606


----------



## javed0076 (Mar 16, 2015)

*whatsapp calling invite*

As invite window open just message here, so I can invite others.


----------



## Jabaraj (Mar 16, 2015)

*Calling Invite*



matalcacer said:


> Offering invites: Please add my mobile phone number on your Whatsapp and send a message to <+REMOVED FOR SECURITY>.
> I will reply your message with a whatsapp call.
> [/COLOR]
> I DON´T SPEAK ENGLISH VERY WELL - JUST SPANISH. Please try to understand. - NO ROOT IS NEEDED. YOU JUST ONLY NEED TO HAVE THE LATEST WHATSAPP VERSION (2.11.561)

Click to collapse



I need an Invite +919841071902


----------



## soodgautam (Mar 16, 2015)

1) I have version 2.12.7 (latest version - 14th march 2015) - will it work for the calling functionality ?
2) Is the invite window still open - need conformation.


----------



## diliprocks1986 (Mar 16, 2015)

veneshx8 said:


> its clearly said activation is  closed.
> 
> still want to try your luck ?

Click to collapse



*IF YOUR DEVICE IS ROOTED THEN DO THE BELOW STEPS TO ACTIVATE WHATSAPP CALLING FEATURE*

1.  Download *latest version of whatapp*
2. download any *root explorer with xml editor feature*
3. Go to  *Device >> data >> data >> com.whatsapp >> shared_prefs*
4. Open *com.whatsapp_preferences.xml* file 
5.  Between the  <map> ................................... </map> tag.  just add the below two lines before </map>  line 
*<boolean name="call" value="true"/>
    <string name="call_allowed">all</string>*
6. Force close the app and again launch the app with calling feature.
7. bingo!!!!!


----------



## uzas (Mar 16, 2015)

areyalp said:


> That's a solution for the people who has their phone rooted and doesn't want to share the phone number with anyone else. Got it?

Click to collapse



This solution doesn't allow you to call. Enable only the screen. And the root has nothing to do. Got It?

@all: Servers are closed. Needless to ask to be invited. When they are up, you'll know it here.
Note N7100 - Rom MoKee 4.4.4 KK


----------



## veneshx8 (Mar 16, 2015)

diliprocks1986 said:


> *IF YOUR DEVICE IS ROOTED THEN DO THE BELOW STEPS TO ACTIVATE WHATSAPP CALLING FEATURE*
> 
> 1.  Download *latest version of whatapp*
> 2. download any *root explorer with xml editor feature*
> ...

Click to collapse



works without call in activation ? need more details plz.  

a user informed me  saying that  for android 5.1 there is no folder in "data".


----------



## uzas (Mar 16, 2015)

veneshx8 said:


> works without call in activation ? need more details plz.
> 
> a user informed me  saying that  for android 5.1 there is no folder in "data".

Click to collapse



You missed what I posted above ..

Note N7100 - Rom MoKee 4.4.4 KK


----------



## veneshx8 (Mar 16, 2015)

uzas said:


> You missed what I posted above ..
> 
> Note N7100 - Rom MoKee 4.4.4 KK

Click to collapse



true. 
there is another method using terminal too.
done  both with some users yesterday. they said still can't call. 
 We cant say when whatsapp changes code.


----------



## hosny1964 (Mar 16, 2015)

Pls,

somebody can call me to activate my whatsapp
+96599509878


----------



## piyushp (Mar 16, 2015)

veneshx8 said:


> its clearly said activation is  closed.
> 
> still want to try your luck ?

Click to collapse



Oh, My Bad. Didn't see the message.


----------



## mot777mot (Mar 16, 2015)

*Activate*

Good day Guys.


----------



## rahirules (Mar 16, 2015)

diliprocks1986 said:


> *IF YOUR DEVICE IS ROOTED THEN DO THE BELOW STEPS TO ACTIVATE WHATSAPP CALLING FEATURE*
> 
> 1.  Download *latest version of whatapp*
> 2. download any *root explorer with xml editor feature*
> ...

Click to collapse



Wooooowwww mate lol this only add a call button . But call function is bot available. Giving error . User is unable to receive your call. 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thebuginyou (Mar 16, 2015)

That's a gr8 feature I would love to test..
+91-7799945677 
If possibly someone can send an invite please


----------



## kadian1986 (Mar 16, 2015)

diliprocks1986 said:


> *IF YOUR DEVICE IS ROOTED THEN DO THE BELOW STEPS TO ACTIVATE WHATSAPP CALLING FEATURE*
> 
> 1.  Download *latest version of whatapp*
> 2. download any *root explorer with xml editor feature*
> ...

Click to collapse



installed it, but it shows only call screen, calling is not activated by this method
one still neeeds an invitation for activating it fully
if anyone activated it pl call me up at 09622941569


----------



## pabitramahato (Mar 16, 2015)

*need help !!*



diliprocks1986 said:


> *IF YOUR DEVICE IS ROOTED THEN DO THE BELOW STEPS TO ACTIVATE WHATSAPP CALLING FEATURE*
> 
> 1.  Download *latest version of whatapp*
> 2. download any *root explorer with xml editor feature*
> ...

Click to collapse



Unable to edit the xml file. Getting error. Couldn't read file. Please help. :crying:


----------



## knusperbert (Mar 16, 2015)

*i need invite*

Hi ,i need invite at whatsapp call.
+49 152 05290494
Thank you


----------



## chteh2008 (Mar 16, 2015)

knusperbert said:


> Hi ,i need invite at whatsapp call.
> +49 152 05290494
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Activation closed


----------



## pabitramahato (Mar 16, 2015)

Please someone give me a call .. (+91) 9635389939


----------



## amjadakmal (Mar 16, 2015)

I have received a call from user here before twice and used the trick posted. I have call button now after modifying XML but still not i am not able to call anyone. 

Still need help


----------



## nikhil.warlock (Mar 16, 2015)

amjadakmal said:


> I have received a call from user here before twice and used the trick posted. I have call button now after modifying XML but still not i am not able to call anyone.
> 
> Still need help

Click to collapse



The activation servers are down. So people who already have it activated can call you. But your service will not get activated. Keeping surfing the web in intervals to check when the activation servers are back up. Then ask someone to call you. And voila. It'll work. Cheers.

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------




pabitramahato said:


> Unable to edit the xml file. Getting error. Couldn't read file. Please help. :crying:

Click to collapse



Your device needs to be rooted to be able to edit the file or make changes.


----------



## haniennajjar (Mar 16, 2015)

*call me !!!*

Can anybody call me, please.
+218913557177
thank you


----------



## SummerBoyz (Mar 16, 2015)

nikhil.warlock said:


> The activation servers are down. So people who already have it activated can call you. But your service will not get activated. Keeping surfing the web in intervals to check when the activation servers are back up. Then ask someone to call you. And voila. It'll work. Cheers.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



where to check the activation server?


----------



## Abhilash.H.M (Mar 16, 2015)

diliprocks1986 said:


> *IF YOUR DEVICE IS ROOTED THEN DO THE BELOW STEPS TO ACTIVATE WHATSAPP CALLING FEATURE*
> 
> 1.  Download *latest version of whatapp*
> 2. download any *root explorer with xml editor feature*
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, no com.WhatsApp folder


----------



## nikhil.warlock (Mar 16, 2015)

SummerBoyz said:


> where to check the activation server?

Click to collapse



Xda forums. Comments. Google Search.


----------



## netube (Mar 16, 2015)

pabitramahato said:


> Unable to edit the xml file. Getting error. Couldn't read file. Please help. :crying:

Click to collapse



Hi
You don't need this it is useless

It only enable the GUI it does not allow you to make calls it just drop the calls after you start calling some one.


----------



## haniennajjar (Mar 16, 2015)

Please, call me , +218913557177

thank you.


----------



## MufcTK (Mar 16, 2015)

Is the server up now?


----------



## 225683 (Mar 16, 2015)

SupremeJaguar said:


> Great!

Click to collapse



Pls help me..by calling me on my mobile no. +919454942261


----------



## uzas (Mar 16, 2015)

netube said:


> Hi
> You don't need this it is useless
> 
> It only enable the GUI it does not allow you to make calls it just drop the calls after you start calling some one.

Click to collapse



I say this for days! They don't want to read!

Note N7100 - Rom MoKee 4.4.4 KK


----------



## agentskywalker (Mar 16, 2015)

*Offering invites*



> Please install latest whatsapp from http://www.whatsapp.com/android/
> 
> You can pm me to get your whatsapp calling activated.

Click to collapse



I'll call you once I see your pm.

Hit thanks if I helped. :good:


----------



## thebestappgames (Mar 16, 2015)

Awesome.......


----------



## ra303 (Mar 16, 2015)

So how do u find out if the servers are active ?


----------



## urviagarwal (Mar 16, 2015)

agentskywalker said:


> I'll call you once I see your pm.
> 
> Hit thanks if I helped. :good:

Click to collapse



I pm-ed you, please do the needful..


----------



## john dor (Mar 16, 2015)

Ah i seem to have missed a call if someone would be kind enough to call me again at +447788666480. Hopefully ill catch it this time.mand hopefully my account will get activated. Again, thank you in advanced.


----------



## atfaniqbal (Mar 16, 2015)

I received so many calls but cannot get calling feature activated on v4.4.2 stock rooted kitkat ??? Any Info whether it works on rooted phones and I'm using v2.11.561 not 2.12.5 or 2.12.7 as these versions are on whatsapp website and playstore!!!!


----------



## Triplets_Praburam (Mar 16, 2015)

Exactly!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Devilish_Angel (Mar 16, 2015)

atfaniqbal said:


> I received so many calls but cannot get calling feature activated on v4.4.2 stock rooted kitkat ??? Any Info whether it works on rooted phones and I'm using v2.11.561 not 2.12.5 or 2.12.7 as these versions are on whatsapp website and playstore!!!!

Click to collapse



... You just have to wait till they run their servers again. you can then activate it, not before no matter what. So just wait and keep on searching for the server update and then ask someone to call you ...


----------



## urviagarwal (Mar 16, 2015)

agentskywalker said:


> I'll call you once I see your pm.
> 
> Hit thanks if I helped. :good:

Click to collapse



Thanks for the call but I am not able to use i.. I have ver 2.12.7..


----------



## Bartekreaper (Mar 16, 2015)

Servers are down.. . Not see all coments up


----------



## nikhil.warlock (Mar 16, 2015)

Are the servers back up?.


----------



## suprememaster (Mar 16, 2015)

*root method.*

i got this thing working if you follow this guide. You need to add a string in the preferences xml file.

http://wccftech.com/enable-voice-call-feature-whatsapp-android-lollipop-older/


----------



## veneshx8 (Mar 16, 2015)

suprememaster said:


> i got this thing working if you follow this guide. You need to add a string in the preferences xml file.
> 
> http://wccftech.com/enable-voice-call-feature-whatsapp-android-lollipop-older/

Click to collapse



try to call someone .


----------



## nikhil.warlock (Mar 16, 2015)

suprememaster said:


> i got this thing working if you follow this guide. You need to add a string in the preferences xml file.
> 
> http://wccftech.com/enable-voice-call-feature-whatsapp-android-lollipop-older/

Click to collapse



That only displays the call option. You cannot actually call someone unless you receive a call, and that will only activate your whatsapp when the servers are back up.


----------



## namankhator (Mar 16, 2015)

*Pleaseeeeeeeeee +919680971075*



bitworm93 said:


> Quote:
> Offering invites: please contact me via PM or send me a message to <number>....server down for now..i'll post again once it's up again

Click to collapse



Pleaseeeeee call me on +919680971075


----------



## amjadakmal (Mar 16, 2015)

How one will know about the servers are up or not? I mean how to check the status?


----------



## agentskywalker (Mar 16, 2015)

amjadakmal said:


> How one will know about the servers are up or not? I mean how to check the status?

Click to collapse



No way. If it gets activated by calling someone, it works.


----------



## amjadakmal (Mar 16, 2015)

Oops.. Pretty bad idea to ask people  who are ready helping here in community again and again. You don't want to bug them a lot


----------



## atfaniqbal (Mar 16, 2015)

Is it necessary that when we receive call the whatsapp server should be up and working to get it activated on other side ???


----------



## veneshx8 (Mar 16, 2015)

When i read people's request  even though servers are down, it reminds me of UN food supply in Ethiopia.


----------



## kjvikram06 (Mar 16, 2015)

*plz call me*


+44-7741372798


----------



## abhishekcma (Mar 16, 2015)

Call me


----------



## atfaniqbal (Mar 16, 2015)

Quote:
Originally Posted by suprememaster   
i got this thing working if you follow this guide. You need to add a string in the preferences xml file.

http://wccftech.com/enable-voice-cal...ollipop-older/

I just got calls tab activated with this method but when I am trying to call, it just displays the call screen and return backs !!!! My Phone version is i9082 stock Rom rooted v4.2.2


----------



## vectronix89 (Mar 16, 2015)

*i'm too*

+6285740403822


----------



## tharmor (Mar 16, 2015)

atfaniqbal said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by suprememaster 
> i got this thing working if you follow this guide. You need to add a string in the preferences xml file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here !! My frnd called so many times but not working


----------



## rohit.jariwala (Mar 16, 2015)

sultan1419 said:


> Hello guys if anyone want Whatsapp calling can contact me through PM on XDA and i will give you my number then text me from your Whatsapp to activate Whatsapp calling after that i will call you.
> And Please pickup the phone
> <<Sorry can't give you number here for security reasons>>

Click to collapse



My cell no is +91 9638600222

waiting for your call


----------



## spockpatel (Mar 16, 2015)

*call me will you ?*

my number is +91-9033459882


----------



## sdhweg (Mar 16, 2015)

I asked someone to call he called i picked up but didnt work 2 times could someone try again i am on 12.7 atm

+491623238932

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## netube (Mar 16, 2015)

Hallo 
I know the window is closed and that it will not work now.

1 . But when it opens again and you get a call are you supposed the keep the call going for a x amount of time or can you hang up after a couple of seconds. 
     The link in a previous thread said 2min but I just want to confirm this.
2. If you receive a call while the window is closed will you automatically be enables when it open or will you have to get a call again? 

Kind regards


----------



## veneshx8 (Mar 16, 2015)

atfaniqbal said:


> Is it necessary that when we receive call the whatsapp server should be up and working to get it activated on other side ???

Click to collapse



yes.
 Its still on beta testing not an official release.

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------




netube said:


> Hallo
> I know the window is closed and that it will not work now.
> 
> 1 . But when it opens again and you get a call are you supposed the keep the call going for a x amount of time or can you hang up after a couple of seconds.
> ...

Click to collapse



1. You need 1 sec only. once you pickup its activated. 
2. i have no idea about this. i activated users on the last reopen.


----------



## atfaniqbal (Mar 16, 2015)

Just now got calls tab activated on my other phone which is v4.4.2 rooted S4A but still unable to make calls on this also !!!!


----------



## veneshx8 (Mar 16, 2015)

atfaniqbal said:


> Just now got calls tab on my other phone which v4.4.2 rooted S4A but unable to make calls on this also !!!!

Click to collapse



please take time to read above posts. Thanks.


----------



## Kapiljhajhria (Mar 16, 2015)

netube said:


> Hallo
> I know the window is closed and that it will not work now.
> 
> 1 . But when it opens again and you get a call are you supposed the keep the call going for a x amount of time or can you hang up after a couple of seconds.
> ...

Click to collapse





sdhweg said:


> I asked someone to call he called i picked up but didnt work 2 times could someone try again i am on 12.7 atm
> 
> +491623238932
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





spockpatel said:


> my number is +91-9033459882

Click to collapse





rohit.jariwala said:


> My cell no is +91 9638600222
> 
> waiting for your call

Click to collapse





tharmor said:


> Same here !! My frnd called so many times but not working

Click to collapse





vectronix89 said:


> +6285740403822

Click to collapse





atfaniqbal said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by suprememaster 
> i got this thing working if you follow this guide. You need to add a string in the preferences xml file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





kjvikram06 said:


> +44-7741372798

Click to collapse





atfaniqbal said:


> Is it necessary that when we receive call the whatsapp server should be up and working to get it activated on other side ???

Click to collapse





veneshx8 said:


> When i read people's request  even though servers are down, it reminds me of UN food supply in Ethiopia.

Click to collapse



Servers are down. 
Only way to activate calling features is when servers are up and someone calls you and you pick up the call. 
2 seconds are enough. 

Only way of knowing when servers are up is if someone with calling feature calls you and your whatsapp interface changes. 

Any other trick of editing any files is useless.


----------



## shinde_bharat (Mar 16, 2015)

arjunpaliath said:


> Invitation is closed for whatsapp calling on older builds for some reason so the root method will not work, however please update to the latest version in the link below.
> http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/whatsapp-inc/whatsapp/whatsapp-2-12-7-android-apk-download/
> 
> Once done, please let me know your phone number, availability and your timezone via PM and I will give you guys a call.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Please call +919223515281 i have installed latest version of whatsapp application.


----------



## atfaniqbal (Mar 16, 2015)

Do we have to still wait even though we are having calls tab activated?????


----------



## cameone (Mar 16, 2015)

shinde_bharat said:


> Hi Please call +919223515281 i have installed latest version of whatsapp application.

Click to collapse



hi call me!!! +393402855089 please call meeeeeee


----------



## edwuard (Mar 16, 2015)

cameone said:


> hi call me!!! +393402855089 please call meeeeeee

Click to collapse



Bro really???? Read the thread ok. Doesn't work invitation right now, wait until
are open again. If i call you nothing happens. OK bro.


----------



## shahrekh14 (Mar 16, 2015)

Enable WhatsApp calling feature (No Root Required) Genuine Update….By SHAHREKH HOSSAIN
U guys can contact or whatsapp on 9038789643
Whatsapps most awaited feature – WhatsApp Voice Call is fully working with NO ROOT requirements and just simply updates
Please share your number so that we can update more numbers henceforth many users can activate Voice Call Feature On WhatsApp. be sure that you are connected to internet and have the latest version of Whatsapp installed.2.11.561 or higher
Once you add any of the above number, then simply drop a message for us – requesting for a call
Hurry up guys there are very few quotas left to enabling this feature…!!
Do not forget to share this article in order to help guys out there seeking WhatsApp calling feature. Do drop your comments if you are struck or wanna share your love.


----------



## tariq2kn (Mar 16, 2015)

Does anyone know the port used in whatsapp calling?
Whatsapp calling seems to be blocked in gulf.


----------



## mac1996 (Mar 16, 2015)

shahrekh14 said:


> Enable WhatsApp calling feature (No Root Required) Genuine Update….By SHAHREKH HOSSAIN
> U guys can contact or whatsapp on 9038789643
> Whatsapps most awaited feature – WhatsApp Voice Call is fully working with NO ROOT requirements and just simply updates
> Please share your number so that we can update more numbers henceforth many users can activate Voice Call Feature On WhatsApp. be sure that you are connected to internet and have the latest version of Whatsapp installed.2.11.561 or higher
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you call me or add me +16308638058


----------



## 97ABDE (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi everyone i would very thankful if someone called me at 0034671761779
If i get activated i will reurn that call to someone else. Thanks in advance


----------



## tharmor (Mar 16, 2015)

Still not working.....tried everything....2 mins...2.11.561......nothing....still no tabs


----------



## kumeipark (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks like server us still down!!!

Sent from my C6802


----------



## androidous (Mar 16, 2015)

kumeipark said:


> Looks like server us still down!!!
> 
> Sent from my C6802

Click to collapse



Using the root method I got the tab.. But calls always hang up .. I think its a server issue then


----------



## kumeipark (Mar 16, 2015)

androidous said:


> Using the root method I got the tab.. But calls always hang up .. I think its a server issue then

Click to collapse



That method will show the UI but doesn't work...

Sent from my XT925


----------



## veneshx8 (Mar 16, 2015)

tharmor said:


> Still not working.....tried everything....2 mins...2.11.561......nothing....still no tabs

Click to collapse



Dear , why dont you read above posts. 

SERVER IS DOWN. NO ACTIVATION.


----------



## atfaniqbal (Mar 16, 2015)

Same Here !!!

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

How can we check whatsapp server status????


----------



## mac1996 (Mar 16, 2015)

atfaniqbal said:


> Same Here !!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------
> 
> How can we check whatsapp server status????

Click to collapse



Go to settings>Help>system status


----------



## kanav1234 (Mar 16, 2015)

Server is up!!


----------



## common_man (Mar 16, 2015)

Settings>help>system status shows messaging status afaik.


----------



## Nimit Khattar (Mar 16, 2015)

Activated it but can't call it says "call cancelled"
:banghead:


Sent from my GT-I8262 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kumeipark (Mar 16, 2015)

Nimit Khattar said:


> Activated it but can't call it says "call cancelled"
> :banghead:
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8262 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



How you activate?? 


Sent from my C6802


----------



## xperia z1c user (Mar 16, 2015)

*hi*

I check the system status and it says whatsapp service is operating normaly. I have the 2.12.5 version of the app, can someone help me activating call option?


----------



## naresh babu (Mar 16, 2015)

kanav1234 said:


> Server is up!!

Click to collapse



How do you know that server is up? I heard that it is down from yesterday..


----------



## common_man (Mar 16, 2015)

Settings>help>system status shows messaging status afaik. It does not show invite window status.


----------



## ered15 (Mar 16, 2015)

LOL, Settings>help>system status does not mean INVITE SERVER is UP! ppl should read more before posting!


----------



## naresh babu (Mar 16, 2015)

xperia z1c user said:


> I check the system status and it says whatsapp service is operating normaly. I have the 2.12.5 version of the app, can someone help me activating call option?

Click to collapse



System status in whatsapp refers to whether your network or connectivity is working properly or not.. It is not about whether invite window server is up or down..


----------



## kumeipark (Mar 16, 2015)

ROFL!!

Sent from my C6802


----------



## Killerheels (Mar 16, 2015)

The newest version has a bug. The last seen scroll is not working.  Just had someone read a message (blue tick) but last seen did not update and still shows yesterday!


----------



## FranDkny (Mar 16, 2015)

*Hago llamadas a españoles*

Españoles/as necesitáis las llamadas de whatsapp??  Enviarme un mensaje privado con vuestro número de móvil y os llamaré uno a uno a todos! Necesitamos que en España se terminen las tarifas de llamadas!


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 16, 2015)

What version is that? Newest version is 2.12.7, it's been working fine for a couple of days on my phone. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nitinvaid (Mar 16, 2015)

I got a call from a friend but still no option to call in what's app

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## haqanguven (Mar 16, 2015)

...


----------



## mac1996 (Mar 16, 2015)

nitinvaid said:


> I got a call from a friend but still no option to call in what's app
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Same here I got a call and I did not see the option ..I updated to latest version 2.12.7 ..
Also tried rebooting the device before that force stopped the whatsapp but no luck


----------



## nitinvaid (Mar 16, 2015)

mac1996 said:


> Same here I got a call and I did not see the option ..I updated to latest version 2.12.7 ..
> Also tried rebooting the device before that force stopped the whatsapp but no luck

Click to collapse



Let me know if you found any solution

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Zeedamani (Mar 16, 2015)

*whatspp calling feature*

923323167487 for me too


----------



## shadypr (Mar 16, 2015)

*Invitations are off*

Invitations are down again until next Friday
It has been like this always
Las invitaciones están desactivadas hasta el próximo Viernes
Esto ha sido así desde siempre


----------



## PantsDownJedi (Mar 16, 2015)

Ha! Thanks for that. Wish I had read it an hour ago.


----------



## pabitramahato (Mar 16, 2015)

please someone call me....... please (+91) 9635389939


----------



## AbuUmayr (Mar 16, 2015)

The server is down, so calling won't help. Wait till the server is up and working...

Sent from my One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hulkrock (Mar 16, 2015)

*Whatsapp call invitation*

Please invite me on +919999950006. Will be really grateful.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## ptambo91 (Mar 16, 2015)

Please call me  +5491168758589. Thankss

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## iamnajam (Mar 16, 2015)

Please anyone invite on this​ no 00966595533230 please


----------



## sprabur (Mar 16, 2015)

*Any one please call*

Ignore


----------



## mac1996 (Mar 16, 2015)

Is it just me who is having problems ....
I installed latest version from the official website which is 2.12.7...my friend called me twice, after that forced stopped  whatsapp didn't work for me also I did reboot ..didn't work out...

Anyone having problems like me ..


----------



## kumeipark (Mar 16, 2015)

mac1996 said:


> Is it just me who is having problems ....
> I installed latest version from the official website which is 2.12.7...my friend called me twice, after that forced stopped  whatsapp didn't work for me also I did reboot ..didn't work out...
> 
> Anyone having problems like me ..

Click to collapse



I'm with you!!

Sent from my C6802


----------



## uzas (Mar 16, 2015)

You are incredible. In what language we have to write it? You can not activate call now! The servers are out. As soon as possible, will be announced here.

Note N7100 - Rom MoKee 4.4.4 KK


----------



## anshulahuja007 (Mar 16, 2015)

How can we k when the invite system is back online?


----------



## gman117 (Mar 16, 2015)

*call me :3*

Can someone call me so that I can get this feature ... number-
971554672519


----------



## uniextra (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Please add me to the loop
+34 686 594 519

many thanks!


----------



## a7medee (Mar 16, 2015)

*please invite*

please some one give me a call for activation  +97339522548 really appreciate it


----------



## karluxa (Mar 16, 2015)

please call me +994502272929


----------



## devtomar (Mar 16, 2015)

*plzzz plzz call me +917417729336 really appreciate it*

Plzz give me a call really appreciate it 917417729336


----------



## CebolaBros64 (Mar 16, 2015)

The server is back? If yes, can someone call me?

Sent from my XT918 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sciueps (Mar 16, 2015)

can i have a call please? someone to send my phone n.  in pm? thanks again


----------



## OppyNooby (Mar 16, 2015)

+201005453694 Call Me


----------



## grborges (Mar 16, 2015)

+556281806483
Can Someone call me?

Sent from my RAZR HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tharmor (Mar 16, 2015)

Wait for some time guys....everyone will get this feature  !!


----------



## tapiois (Mar 16, 2015)

Please call me +358407219484


----------



## mylord92 (Mar 16, 2015)

Call me +905353719915


----------



## joaomocho (Mar 16, 2015)

*please*



Gyr00 said:


> Thank you for the person that called me

Click to collapse



can you call me??
00351932806230


----------



## gman118 (Mar 16, 2015)

*would like an invite*

hey would someone be kind enough to call me on 971554672519
k thanks :3


----------



## atfaniqbal (Mar 16, 2015)

I Guess We'll Have To Wait Till This FriDay!!!


----------



## Benrap (Mar 16, 2015)

*Please call me!*

Please call me with whatsapp call!! +972528909962 Thx to whoever will call!


----------



## krahil (Mar 16, 2015)

Kindly PM me so I can give my phone number..

Thanks.
Rahil


----------



## esuo2 (Mar 16, 2015)

pls someone should pls call me +2348182122995
thanks


----------



## Alex193a (Mar 16, 2015)

Servers ARE DOWN


----------



## Mphidi (Mar 16, 2015)

Please call me on +27714682249. I would appreciate a lot. 

Sent from my SM-P605 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## patelhim101 (Mar 16, 2015)

Pls call me on +919974381220


----------



## Bartekreaper (Mar 16, 2015)

When server on/up anyone who want call feature pm me in whatsapp my number is in signature


----------



## hanyj (Mar 16, 2015)

*someone call me please!*

+966599316000


----------



## abhishekjain.ims (Mar 16, 2015)

*Call Needed*

I appreciate if somebody can call on +919479719364. Thanks in advance,


----------



## kamboh6692 (Mar 16, 2015)

*+966580171042*

+966580171042


----------



## nicoska (Mar 16, 2015)

Please, someone call me +393924038121
Thanks

Nico


----------



## DjDafiDak (Mar 16, 2015)

https://plus.google.com/101225847244631416938/posts/FoSdkUmbc23

i saw this on google +,maybe it works with that version?


----------



## @k$#it (Mar 16, 2015)

*same as here*



andrisrozkalns said:


> I already got the call feature interface but I can't call anyone! It just terminate the call without any reason. ;(

Click to collapse



Same a here  

Im also having this type ok problem


----------



## uzas (Mar 16, 2015)

My god, it's impossible: you are irrecoverable.. 

Note N7100 - Rom MoKee 4.4.4 KK


----------



## niko0o (Mar 16, 2015)

Bartekreaper said:


> When server on/up anyone who want call feature pm me in whatsapp my number is in signature

Click to collapse



Do you know if servers are up now? Can you give me a call? I've enabled calling using root but I can't call anyone.


----------



## ongrass (Mar 16, 2015)

*pls call*

+972583338460


----------



## xdamami (Mar 16, 2015)

New V avaliable 2.12.8 but server still down [emoji17] 

Sent from my SM-G900F


----------



## medoman22 (Mar 16, 2015)

*201288442978*

whatsapp free caller


----------



## AhmedSAshour (Mar 16, 2015)

Please  my friends
I want to activate whatsapp calling for
00201007786363


----------



## S.i.d_ (Mar 16, 2015)

Stop spaming with your numbers untill server is up and there is only one possible way of checking if the server is up by reading this thread so untill then stop spaming with your numbers.


----------



## edwuard (Mar 16, 2015)

STOP PM TO ME, when servers On I put my number here and call everybody but only if I see the thanks button hit, because I call almost 350 people and I have a life not to stay tuned for everyone who don't care about my time, once again stop pm to me


----------



## Snuggy (Mar 16, 2015)

*confused*

Do the people who already had the call feature activated the ability to call other people who also already had the call feature activated or is calling disabled for everybody?
Just trying to figure out why some calls still manage to get through without activating the call optiond and why some calls won't get through at all?


----------



## edwuard (Mar 16, 2015)

Snuggy said:


> Do the people who already had the call feature activated the ability to call other people who also already had the call feature activated or is calling disabled for everybody?
> Just trying to figure out why some calls still manage to get through without activating the call optiond and why some calls won't get through at all?

Click to collapse



Yes bro i can call everybody right now, if he has call and if he hasn't call ui, got it bro


----------



## DbXxX (Mar 16, 2015)

Still server down?


----------



## carabassot80 (Mar 17, 2015)

edwuard said:


> STOP PM TO ME, when servers On I put my number here and call everybody but only if I see the thanks button hit, because I call almost 350 people and I have a life not to stay tuned for everyone who don't care about my time, once again stop pm to me

Click to collapse



I do understand. In that case, send me a pm if you are ok to give me a call. I will give you my number then.
Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## naksh (Mar 17, 2015)

Server are still down i can't call right now just getting whatsapp caling ui and get beep and yhen end call whats that mean..?


----------



## mfcouk (Mar 17, 2015)

*whatsapp call pls +44750975010*

please contact me via PM or send me a Call/ Message to <+44750975010> to activate whatsapp calling...


----------



## triciopa (Mar 17, 2015)

*invite?*

anyone willing to send me an invite? PM??


----------



## kaungmyataung (Mar 17, 2015)

*help to call to activate WhatsApp calling*

please contact me via PM or send me a Call/ Message to <+6591864453> to activate whatsapp calling...Thank you very much.


----------



## Rafik95 (Mar 17, 2015)

*activation*

*Hi, I've just read that they have activated calls fot Italy again just now. I've already the tabs activated, just need the call. Nexus 5 lollipop with last Whatsapp version. Please write me pm for number thank yoy*


----------



## veneshx8 (Mar 17, 2015)

Rafik95 said:


> *Hi, I've just read that they have activated calls fot Italy again just now. I've already the tabs activated, just need the call. Nexus 5 lollipop with last Whatsapp version. Please write me pm for number thank yoy*

Click to collapse



source ?


----------



## sameer8019 (Mar 17, 2015)

anyone have invite if willing to send me plz pm to me so i can give my cell no. thanks

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## veneshx8 (Mar 17, 2015)

Snuggy said:


> Do the people who already had the call feature activated the ability to call other people who also already had the call feature activated or is calling disabled for everybody?
> Just trying to figure out why some calls still manage to get through without activating the call optiond and why some calls won't get through at all?

Click to collapse



If you got activated within the time frame, you can call to any whatsapp number. Even if they dont have this feature. 
some phones dont support calling is Windows , Nokia s60  , some blackberry , iphone(some can with root method). 

i activated a blackberry 10 q 10.  A user informed me about BB passport. For iphone read in website about root method to open this feature.


----------



## alagie72 (Mar 17, 2015)

Can someone plz call me? Plz send a PM so that i can send you my number. Thanks.


----------



## akemiboss2802 (Mar 17, 2015)

*pls.*



SupremeJaguar said:


> Great!

Click to collapse



Pls. Call me. +6738815602


----------



## akshayiyer23 (Mar 17, 2015)

*pls activate my no. also*

+91 9823647974


----------



## Triplets_Praburam (Mar 17, 2015)

Who knows about the server status?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aksclusive (Mar 17, 2015)

Activating whatsapp call feature by receiving call from user who already activated it is not working anymore Whatsapp has switch off this invite method for a time being ... Mean even by receiving Whatsapp call won't going to activate it .....

---------- Post added at 07:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 AM ----------

We are under the mercy of Whatsapp if Whatsapp want that feature to be activated than it will activate automatically 

Still having the feature on client app (calling tab) won't give you the Freedom to make call unless and until whatsapp wants .

*Even the invite method won't  work*


----------



## gandhia (Mar 17, 2015)

*Hi there*



GermainZ said:


> Done

Click to collapse



Bro Please call me on Whatsapp to enable calling...India...00919538200400


----------



## er.vishal29 (Mar 17, 2015)

Anyone willing to give an invite to me.I will DM my no..Thanx

version-2.12.7


----------



## yogi_78 (Mar 17, 2015)

*please call me*

hi friends can u please call me to activate whatsapp calling feature.my no +919822080123
Thanx i advance
regards 
yogi_78


----------



## Kapiljhajhria (Mar 17, 2015)

naksh said:


> Server are still down i can't call right now just getting whatsapp caling ui and get beep and yhen end call whats that mean..?

Click to collapse



It means you are blind and not reading anything.  There is no trick or shortcut to get this feature. Riot trick will interfere  if someone tries to call you and activate your feature. 
Then you will start bugging him with questions like why its not working for you as you have the 3 tabs interface. 

Uninstall whatsapp and install again. Wait for servers to work. 
Keep checking this thread to know when it starts working again. My guess is it will take more then a week for activations to resume.


----------



## Akhil137 (Mar 17, 2015)

Can someone try feature working or not call me on whatsapp +917417728446


----------



## akay193 (Mar 17, 2015)

[IMPORTANT] 
Everyone stop being dumb and DO NOT post your mobile number from now on... Please check Post #332  





> Activating whatsapp call feature by receiving call from user who already activated it is not working anymore Whatsapp has switch off this invite method for a time being ... Mean even by receiving Whatsapp call won't going to activate it .....

Click to collapse



it clearly says the invitation method WON'T WORK now... Please be patient and think twice before giving away your personal mobile number on a public forum....


----------



## buddhikamn (Mar 17, 2015)

*WhatsApp Call Request*

Hi, 

would anyone be kind enough to call me on whatsApp & also the invite for activation ?

my number is +94718588082

Regards.


----------



## AbuUmayr (Mar 17, 2015)

buddhikamn said:


> Hi,
> 
> would anyone be kind enough to call me on whatsApp & also the invite for activation ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



...read the posts before, the server is down...wait till it is working again

Sent from my One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## r1p4l (Mar 17, 2015)

*hey.. pls invite me*



iCyan said:


> Hey thanks, feature activated
> :good:

Click to collapse



hey.. pls invite me on +919016764476 for whatsapp calling feature.... pls... thanks


----------



## buddhikamn (Mar 17, 2015)

AbuUmayr said:


> ...read the posts before, the server is down...wait till it is working again
> 
> Sent from my One using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I thought it is back to normal now. anyway thanks for the info..


----------



## vjkrpune (Mar 17, 2015)

Please call me at 9033900088 so that I can get whatsapp calling feature ... Thanks


----------



## Vtrendzzy (Mar 17, 2015)

I got the call interface. I can answer calls also. But when i call someone, the call disconnects.


----------



## saltio (Mar 17, 2015)

Will wait for official realease


----------



## prem oad (Mar 17, 2015)

Please  call me +91 9799678120 for activation

Sent from my SM-G355H using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sukhwant717 (Mar 17, 2015)

*pleasw call me on whats  app +919872555190*

Hello,


   I have updated to latest version from play store. Please help me to enable 
Whats app calling feature. My number is +919872555190


----------



## esuo2 (Mar 17, 2015)

hi all,
I have the latest version of whatsapp on my tab,got a kind fella to call me but still voice feature not active....
seems server is down,pls lets know when its up again
thanks


----------



## S.i.d_ (Mar 17, 2015)

There should be an option to report and ban people who comment without reading anything above -_-


----------



## raghav9 (Mar 17, 2015)

*what's app call actvation*

Please call me +919922901091 for activation


----------



## shahonseven (Mar 17, 2015)

hi,

can someone help me activate? [phone no removed]


----------



## freak.hh (Mar 17, 2015)

It is really sad and annoying that so many people can write her pathetic posts... They need to be activated... Someone should call them. But they are not in the Position to read one!!! page back, to see it make no sense to call them. It will change nothing on their whatsapp.


----------



## amit_4_uus (Mar 17, 2015)

Can someone please call me on +9913337777 to activate calling feature. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------

Sorry this is the right number.
Can someone please call me on +919913337777 to activate calling feature. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lelez84 (Mar 17, 2015)

pls


----------



## brave Ali (Mar 17, 2015)

*Calling Whats App Feature*

Please any one call me to activate whats app calling  ( 0971-55-9071054)


----------



## Umar Swati (Mar 17, 2015)

iCyan said:


> Hey thanks, feature activated
> :good:

Click to collapse



Please if you can call me to activate whatsapp calling feature!
+923143005444
+5 GMT


----------



## ravikeshri_0341 (Mar 17, 2015)

Peoples not gonna change...  
They do not read and continue posting their numbers...  Hilarious 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vandan19 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello can call me with the whatsapp call feature thanks +447432236993 when it work please


----------



## princepathria (Mar 17, 2015)

*please anyone give me a call on whatsapp: 9478670472*



arjunpaliath said:


> Invitation is closed for whatsapp calling on older builds for some reason so the root method will not work, however please update to the latest version in the link below.
> [
> 
> Once done, plapkmirrore know your phone number, availabili timezone via PM and I will give you guys a call.
> ...

Click to collapse



o
Please give me a call on whatsapp 9478670472, india


----------



## udastgir (Mar 17, 2015)

*What's App Calling*

Hello can call me with the whatsapp call feature thanks +923004668475


----------



## S.i.d_ (Mar 17, 2015)

udastgir said:


> Hello can call me with the whatsapp call feature thanks +923004668475

Click to collapse



Surely 'Hello' will call you soon i hope


----------



## estate100 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello can call me with the whatsapp call feature thanks +919276819786


----------



## S.i.d_ (Mar 17, 2015)

*read on a blog that the servers are up by whatsapp every friday. So be patient guys till friday.*


----------



## chanze001 (Mar 17, 2015)

Which blog if you dont mind me asking?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## arunmari (Mar 17, 2015)

I heard today 4 pm server is gonna be open again..may be rumour..but pls try inviting around that time. 
+919840424501


----------



## dodolhn11 (Mar 17, 2015)

please call me


----------



## CristiCC (Mar 17, 2015)

*Activate request*

Please call me +40727305778
Before you call can you leave me a Whatsapp message please?
I'm not available at all times. Thank you in advance and have a nice day 
GMT +2


----------



## Meyrc (Mar 17, 2015)

Please call me: +27827820516


----------



## nitinmits (Mar 17, 2015)

arunmari said:


> I heard today 4 pm server is gonna be open again..may be rumour..but pls try inviting around that time.
> +919840424501

Click to collapse



Servers not working at 4 pm. I tried calling another number and its not activated.


----------



## nitinmits (Mar 17, 2015)

*This is the UI*

Youbwill get thisvtype of UI aftrr activating calling feature.


----------



## nitinmits (Mar 17, 2015)

I have noticed one thing that when the invitations are on the Whatsapp version was 2.11.561. Then they upgraded to 2.12.5 and calling feature activation stopped.


----------



## rockrahul1990 (Mar 17, 2015)

*help to activate whatsapp*

Dear sir please help me activate whatsapp calling. Please call me +917355000820. Please please help.me.


chamaria17e said:


> Hey
> That's not without a reason I guess.
> Reason may be:
> * you are using modded version [by you or someone else]
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## heetnandu10 (Mar 17, 2015)

People are so jobless these days, aren't they!?


----------



## Imranhakro (Mar 17, 2015)

*Please call me*

Please call me to activate my whatsapp calling facility. +923462242345


----------



## warren10hk (Mar 17, 2015)

nitinmits said:


> I have noticed one thing that when the invitations are on the Whatsapp version was 2.11.561. Then they upgraded to 2.12.5 and calling feature activation stopped.

Click to collapse



This is not the reason. I cannot invite others before I updated to 2.12.5 after the server was down.


----------



## SAMERKAD (Mar 17, 2015)

guys  i am able to receive calls but not able to make ,  also call features tab not coming on my whatsapp

Help Please !!


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 17, 2015)

Please read thread

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## veneshx8 (Mar 17, 2015)

SAMERKAD said:


> guys  i am able to receive calls but not able to make ,  also call features tab not coming on my whatsapp
> 
> Help Please !!

Click to collapse



I am going nuts over here. lol
half the post is telling Server down, activation closed, invitation closed. Still you all ask silly questions. 

it clearly shows you all never read earlier posts.


----------



## SAMERKAD (Mar 17, 2015)

veneshx8 said:


> I am going nuts over here. lol
> half the post is telling Server down, activation closed, invitation closed. Still you all ask silly questions.
> 
> it clearly shows you all never read earlier posts.

Click to collapse



i know i did not have time to go through the previous postssss.... so Thank you


----------



## veneshx8 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Activation Closed.* 
*Not an official release. Still under beta testing. .* 

please be patient, and  please don't downvote whatsapp for this.


----------



## ifti31545 (Mar 17, 2015)

veneshx8 said:


> *Activation Closed.*
> *Not an official release. Still under beta testing. .*
> 
> please be patient, and  please don't downvote whatsapp for this.

Click to collapse



Nice update!!!!!. Plz wait n when u find it open, do pm me ur num and I wud b delightful to assist.

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------




SAMERKAD said:


> guys  i am able to receive calls but not able to make ,  also call features tab not coming on my whatsapp
> 
> Help Please !!

Click to collapse



That's bcaz others who r calling have voice feature activated but u ve not. Since its blocked again by WhatsApp authorities, hence no new members r getting this facility. Plz wait till its open again.


----------



## chamaria17e (Mar 17, 2015)

*server was up*

Server was up 10 minutes ago for a very short time. I was able to help only one person.
That surprised me !!!!!


----------



## ifti31545 (Mar 17, 2015)

rockrahul1990 said:


> Dear sir please help me activate whatsapp calling. Please call me +917355000820. Please please help.me.

Click to collapse



U r late bro. Plz wait till re-activation of this feature


----------



## Roger1008 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Help Me*

Can some1 help me activate it??
my no +918095832205


----------



## ifti31545 (Mar 17, 2015)

I think WhatsApp authorities should come up with some justification or solution to this problem (if we think it to b a problem . Uptill now, no official statement from them has come up.


----------



## nivek2000 (Mar 17, 2015)

Roger1008 said:


> Can some1 help me activate it??
> my no +918095832205

Click to collapse



No, sir. If you take a moment to read, you probably find out.
 No one can help you to activate it!


----------



## You_KS (Mar 17, 2015)

chamaria17e said:


> Server was up 10 minutes ago for a very short time. I was able to help only one person.
> That surprised me !!!!!

Click to collapse



That must be why my modified XML reverted back to its original state and the new UI was suddenly gone


----------



## chamaria17e (Mar 17, 2015)

*Probably not*



You_KS said:


> That must be why my modified XML reverted back to its original state and the new UI was suddenly gone

Click to collapse



I think it doesn't have any link with that


----------



## khal_nayak (Mar 17, 2015)

chamaria17e said:


> I think it doesn't have any link with that

Click to collapse



well the xml revert happened to every1 for which call feature was not activated from server


----------



## Kapiljhajhria (Mar 17, 2015)

ravikeshri_0341 said:


> Peoples not gonna change...
> They do not read and continue posting their numbers...  Hilarious
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I am thinking of posting all these number on olx or quickr.  Like galaxy S6 for rs100. Lol


----------



## LuisDias (Mar 17, 2015)

If someone could give me a call when the server is up again, I would gladly appreciated.. Pm me, so I can send my number.. 

BTW, GMT 0 here.. Thanks


----------



## Khaliji1987 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Thanks in advance*

+971 501513946
Thanks in advance


----------



## 97ABDE (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey guys i've just downloaded the new version 2.12.8 anyone knows if it changes anything?


----------



## a.m.mir (Mar 17, 2015)

*Please*

+92-321-8888865

Please


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 17, 2015)

Been using it since last night works fine, can't see anything new about it. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Pacchu123 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Ask for Invite*


I have enabled call feature of whatsapp so any one want invitation PM me ur no I will help you oot


----------



## a.m.mir (Mar 17, 2015)

pacchu123 said:


> i have enabled call feature of whatsapp so any one want invitation pm me ur no i will help you oot

Click to collapse



+92-321-8888865


----------



## abhipati (Mar 17, 2015)

Need invite 
My number is: 503-805-3265
Thank you


----------



## pure89 (Mar 17, 2015)

Ask for invite 
My number 269-779-6578 

Thanks


----------



## JohnnyAntunes (Mar 17, 2015)

*need invitation*

Ask for invite 
My number +55 62 9353-0535

Thanks


----------



## Rafik95 (Mar 17, 2015)

veneshx8 said:


> source ?

Click to collapse



Fanpage.it
Please if someone have calling feature activate, try give me a call so I can let you know.
Phone number on PM


----------



## amit_4_uus (Mar 17, 2015)

Can someone please call me on +919913337777 to activate whatsapp calling feature. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Killerheels (Mar 17, 2015)

Just called you. You weren't there.


----------



## Frankcysco (Mar 17, 2015)

*please call me, +52 7221680978*

Please call me +52 7221680978


----------



## spandu500 (Mar 17, 2015)

Someone call me +919167270320


----------



## LucasBass (Mar 17, 2015)

Please call me, PM me, I will send you my Number.


----------



## Umar Swati (Mar 17, 2015)

gawright919 said:


> Been using it since last night works fine, can't see anything new about it.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Can you call me?
+923143005444
Thanks in advance!


----------



## agentskywalker (Mar 17, 2015)

*Whatsapp invite servers are down*

This is for all those guys who post here/PM asking for calling activation.
FYI whatsapp invite activations aren't open now. So it can't be activated right now.

Rumor is it activates on Fridays. Anyway...those who PMed me, I'll call you when servers are up.

Cheers


----------



## Umar Swati (Mar 17, 2015)

Killerheels said:


> Just called you. You weren't there.

Click to collapse



Call me if you can help with calling feature!
+923143005444
Thanks In advance!


----------



## get_imrano (Mar 17, 2015)

andrisrozkalns said:


> I already got the call feature interface but I can't call anyone! It just terminate the call without any reason. ;(

Click to collapse



Hi
I'm also getting the same problem. I got the UI updated with the calling icon by doing some changes in com.whatsapp_preference.xml but everytime I try to call somebody it just get disconnected.....please update me as well if you find any solution!!


----------



## maagdyy (Mar 17, 2015)

Someone call me please, PM me


----------



## Frankcysco (Mar 17, 2015)

Please call me +52 7221680978



Umar Swati said:


> Call me if you can help with calling feature!
> +923143005444
> Thanks In advance!

Click to collapse


----------



## maxemo (Mar 17, 2015)

REcall


----------



## JKelvin92 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Is server up again?*

If the server is up again can someone call me? I dont mind to having my number here.
+5519999729684


----------



## moshat (Mar 17, 2015)

*call me*

my number is +91 7059924725 .
please call me .


----------



## shomil49 (Mar 17, 2015)

*got call but nth happened*



chamaria17e said:


> Hey
> That's not without a reason I guess.
> Reason may be:
> * you are using modded version [by you or someone else]
> ...

Click to collapse



i got invited but too many times  by calling but not got this feature ever.


----------



## EFCLEE (Mar 17, 2015)

Would someone be a very kind sir and call me 

+44 770 359 6704

Thank you very kindly

Lee


----------



## Umar Swati (Mar 17, 2015)

The server is down Yet! I tried activating it through an invite but its not working & when I try calling that person through a missed call notification, it disconnects! Server is down!!
Also it didnt change to any tabs now!


----------



## i_4_u89 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Whatsapp Calling Activation*

hello guys im here for you 

WhatsApp Calling Feature Activation guys server is down now so wait for server up 
     don't worry for calling we make call when server up again  

    so post pm me your number i will call you for calling activation 


 and update your WhatsApp today version is  WhatsApp v2.12.10 


if u like my post then press Thanx


----------



## asadali007 (Mar 17, 2015)

plz   call me im dying for whatsapp calling
03005065002


----------



## shomil49 (Mar 17, 2015)

some one p


----------



## maxemo (Mar 17, 2015)

tanks


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 17, 2015)

Whatsapp version 2.12.10 just released on apk mirror. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JohnnyAntunes (Mar 17, 2015)

I need invitation

+55 62 93530535


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 17, 2015)

Even with newest version 2.12.10 invites are not open. Just tried. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## leodfmello (Mar 17, 2015)

Servers are down yet ??

Already gotten v 2.12.10, seems that nothing has changed.


----------



## JimzFreebies (Mar 17, 2015)

leodfmello said:


> Servers are down yet ??
> 
> Already gotten v 2.12.10, seems that nothing has changed.

Click to collapse



Yes. Servers r down now. Wil UP on Friday


----------



## EFCLEE (Mar 17, 2015)

EFCLEE said:


> Would someone be a very kind sir and call me
> 
> +44 770 359 6704
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just had 3 missed calls on watsapp 

Whoever that was thank very much

has watsapp officially announced that servers are down until Friday 

My phone is now on noisy so if anyone can retry my number I will report back if it works or fails

Thanks guys

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Tuckycv (Mar 17, 2015)

So, how can I get the calling feature? It's my understanding that ;


I need to be on latest Whatsapp version.
The other person needs to be on latest version.
once I get activated, can I call someone and activate her too?
Can someone help me?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TyoLoki (Mar 17, 2015)

Someone could call me please?

+553192057088

Thanks!


----------



## nik2011555 (Mar 17, 2015)

Tuckycv said:


> So, how can I get the calling feature? It's my understanding that ;
> 
> 
> I need to be on latest Whatsapp version.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, the servers need to be up so the feature can be activated!

Currently, the servers are OFFLINE.

Gotta wait till they're back up. According to posts before, the servers will be up friday.


----------



## chanze001 (Mar 17, 2015)

WhatsApp has opened its voice calling feature to all the Android users and the users are now gradually receiving the WhatsApp Voice Calling Features via invites system. However, if you were late and failed to get the invite, you can still use this voice calling feature by downloading the latest WhatsApp 2.12.10 APK. After you download and install this latest WhatsApp APK, all you need to do is to call someone who already has this feature enabled. When you make a call you will see there’s a change in WhatsApp interface and now you can find three tabs on the top right section – Calls, Chats and Contacts.

source: tech jeep

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 2raghu (Mar 17, 2015)

*not viber??*

How different is whatsapp calling than viber? Isn't the same?
Why people are crazy for calling feature?


----------



## Tuckycv (Mar 17, 2015)

nik2011555 said:


> Well, the servers need to be up so the feature can be activated!
> 
> Currently, the servers are OFFLINE.
> 
> Gotta wait till they're back up. According to posts before, the servers will be up friday.

Click to collapse



Thanks.


----------



## chrisdutoit (Mar 17, 2015)

*Call me plz*

Hi there, will someone please carry it forward and PM me to get my number to call me and activate WhatsApp call feature

Thank you kindly


----------



## tharmor (Mar 17, 2015)

2.12.10 also does not work !!

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




chanze001 said:


> WhatsApp has opened its voice calling feature to all the Android users and the users are now gradually receiving the WhatsApp Voice Calling Features via invites system. However, if you were late and failed to get the invite, you can still use this voice calling feature by downloading the latest WhatsApp 2.12.10 APK. After you download and install this latest WhatsApp APK, all you need to do is to call someone who already has this feature enabled. When you make a call you will see there’s a change in WhatsApp interface and now you can find three tabs on the top right section – Calls, Chats and Contacts.
> 
> source: tech jeep
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



How can u call someone without calls tab ?? Dumb whoever posted on tech jeep


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 17, 2015)

It's not the app it's the activation server that isn't working, best chance is to have latest version installed so when server comes up you'll be ready. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Tuckycv (Mar 17, 2015)

chanze001 said:


> WhatsApp has opened its voice calling feature to all the Android users and the users are now gradually receiving the WhatsApp Voice Calling Features via invites system. However, if you were late and failed to get the invite, you can still use this voice calling feature by downloading the latest WhatsApp 2.12.10 APK. After you download and install this latest WhatsApp APK, all you need to do is to call someone who already has this feature enabled. When you make a call you will see there’s a change in WhatsApp interface and now you can find three tabs on the top right section – Calls, Chats and Contacts.
> 
> source: tech jeep
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm on the latest version of whatsapp 2.12.10 and I don't see any way to call someone, If I press the call it goes to my dialer to place a regular phone call.


----------



## nik2011555 (Mar 17, 2015)

tharmor said:


> 2.12.10 also does not work !!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well you could theoretically call someone without the feature by editing some of the WhatsApp files, I tried to do so.

With WhatsApp version 2.12.5 / 2.12.7 it only told me when I tried to call someone, that this person can not recieve any WhatsApp calls yet.
Now with version 2.12.10 it actually tries to call someone, but it ends the call as soon as you press call.


----------



## Ripolin2 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi guys..
Why people dont read...??
Regards.


----------



## sachinbhoriya (Mar 17, 2015)

*Hi please call me +91 9643100010*



chamaria17e said:


> Hey
> That's not without a reason I guess.
> Reason may be:
> * you are using modded version [by you or someone else]
> ...

Click to collapse



Please call me


----------



## chanze001 (Mar 17, 2015)

nik2011555 said:


> Well you could theoretically call someone without the feature by editing some of the WhatsApp files, I tried to do so.
> 
> With WhatsApp version 2.12.5 / 2.12.7 it only told me when I tried to call someone, that this person can not recieve any WhatsApp calls yet.
> Now with version 2.12.10 it actually tries to call someone, but it ends the call as soon as you press call.

Click to collapse



Thanks for sharing.. Im guessing 2.12.10 is part of the prep for the official release.. I will probably just wait on that.. Its a good feature and I want it on my Note 3 but its a want not a need.. 

Thanks once again for sharing...   

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## leodfmello (Mar 17, 2015)

Tuckycv said:


> So, how can I get the calling feature? It's my understanding that ;
> 
> 
> I need to be on latest Whatsapp version.
> ...

Click to collapse




Yes.
Yes.
Yes.
No. Servers are down, so even if you get a call, it wont activate the service. Need to Wait till friday, i gess.

No problem.


----------



## hmen (Mar 17, 2015)

*Call enabled*

Please PM and I'll call you when servers are enabled.


----------



## edwuard (Mar 17, 2015)

*WhatsApp*

Please stop pm to me to activate whatsapp! My private messages are full, buddies when servers On I think everyone have the call activate this is what i think, if not i put my number here and call everybody who send whatsapp to my number so please for the love of God stop pm to me, and don't worry i call everybody and keep calm down buddies.


----------



## malik8637 (Mar 17, 2015)

*plz call me +919728424211*

Plz call me +919728424211



chamaria17e said:


> Hey
> That's not without a reason I guess.
> Reason may be:
> * you are using modded version [by you or someone else]
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## edwuard (Mar 17, 2015)

jimmy_coolguy2006 said:


> Yes. Servers r down now. Wil UP on Friday

Click to collapse



They don't  understand bro what a  mess create whatsapp bro oo my God


----------



## tharmor (Mar 17, 2015)

Mods please close this thread !!


----------



## raymonlelsz (Mar 17, 2015)

*invite please for whatsapp*

+310638121860 please call me so i get a invite 

Gr Raymon


----------



## uzas (Mar 17, 2015)

Stop to make you ridiculous! The servers are out. Don't post your phone numbers. Wait that the servers are up.

Note N7100 - Rom MoKee 4.4.4 KK


----------



## singh arnav (Mar 17, 2015)

*call feature*

please call me 9650319905 for call feature 
Plz!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nivek2000 (Mar 17, 2015)

singh arnav said:


> please call me 9650319905 for call feature
> Plz!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Please take a little time to read a couple post before write. Plz!!!!!!Plz!!!!!!Plz!!!!!!


----------



## INviSibl3KIL (Mar 17, 2015)

*Can you please call me?*

My number 972-526379747


----------



## bigempire (Mar 17, 2015)

*please call me*

Please can anyone call me? +34 638 881 550

¿Por favor alguien puede llamarme? +34 638 881 550


----------



## semola992 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Please*

Hello. You can invite me? My number is +39 3349462880
Thanks a lot


----------



## edwuard (Mar 17, 2015)

Mod bro please stop spam tell everyone to stop making this thread in a stupid chat, only 4 post in a year, please mod


----------



## engr.khang (Mar 18, 2015)

*Please send me calling invation*



sultan1419 said:


> Hello guys if anyone want Whatsapp calling can contact me through PM on XDA and i will give you my number then text me from your Whatsapp to activate Whatsapp calling after that i will call you.
> And Please pickup the phone
> <<Sorry can't give you number here for security reasons>>

Click to collapse



Please send me calling invation
my number is +923354635007


----------



## erb1016 (Mar 18, 2015)

Is whatsapp started again to accept new call invites? As of yesterday there activation server was turned off


----------



## gello924 (Mar 18, 2015)

Let's see if I can break the cycle: ... Can I get a PM when the WA server is up and invites are being sent out again please ...and Thank You!


----------



## danielferrari (Mar 18, 2015)

Please call me 0556196969523


----------



## sargam1994 (Mar 18, 2015)

Please give me a call 

Sent from my HM 1SW using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Shelwat (Mar 18, 2015)

*Whats app calling*



SupremeJaguar said:


> Great!

Click to collapse



Can u call me so i can activate whats app calling


----------



## Knitesh (Mar 18, 2015)

Everyone other than OP, please don't message me or call me. I


----------



## kinzy2004 (Mar 18, 2015)

*help*

any help will be appreciated please call me 00201021612626


----------



## Aaditya91 (Mar 18, 2015)

is this method still working? i mean are the servers up?

if yes,,could anyone call on whatsapp on the number +18054550382??

Thank you


----------



## cirilo224 (Mar 18, 2015)

*whatsapp calling invitation*



SupremeJaguar said:


> Great!

Click to collapse



Can you send me an invite?


----------



## prash.nayak234 (Mar 18, 2015)

*can you cal me on whats app plz +919740326060....*

can you cal me on whats app plz +919740326060....




chamaria17e said:


> Hey
> That's not without a reason I guess.
> Reason may be:
> * you are using modded version [by you or someone else]
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BVVNAIDU (Mar 18, 2015)

Dear what's up calling facility users, 
Please activate the same future to me,

My what's up number is
+919502463323


----------



## prash.nayak234 (Mar 18, 2015)

whatsapp cal to activate calling option  +919740326060
plz cal me......
thnkzzz


----------



## mnaseem007 (Mar 18, 2015)

Plz call 0094775488960


----------



## akkhyd (Mar 18, 2015)

*server down*

Dear All, Now the server is down, have to wait till itis up.  No other choice., be patient please:angel:


----------



## abhishekcma (Mar 18, 2015)

So how we know when server is up and working.
Activation is really a non sense it seems .
Everyone showing numbers even service is not that good and many bugs also their.
Why not using Viber or Skype to use for calling software ..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mkm116 (Mar 18, 2015)

can someone send me invitation call too. +85296976808. Thanks so much


----------



## saraz06a0222 (Mar 18, 2015)

*invite me plz..*

can someone please send me invitation call on 09572826708.
 Thank you..


Saraz06a0222


----------



## rokpatel (Mar 18, 2015)

Call me on +919328361090 

Sent from my HTC Desire 526GPLUS dual sim using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## joeyzbg (Mar 18, 2015)

Can someone please add me too: +31629119214
Thanks!


----------



## osama.chishty (Mar 18, 2015)

*Respect Xda Memembers*

if they saying to stop posting your numbers than stop this **** xda developers  are here for us they listen us they help u .. why don't we listen what they saying for many days.. Please stop posting your numbers here when server start working again they will help u for activation...


----------



## S.i.d_ (Mar 18, 2015)

osama.chishty said:


> if they saying to stop posting your numbers than stop this **** xda developers  are here for us they listen us they help u .. why don't we listen what they saying for many days.. Please stop posting your numbers here when server start working again they will help u for activation...

Click to collapse



Seriously everyone out here is crazy, literally crazy!


----------



## alee1730 (Mar 18, 2015)

Lol, guys just want "whatsapp calling" same buzz like when BBM was released for Android!


----------



## kriskobinz (Mar 18, 2015)

*READ THIS*

DO NOT MAKE REQUESTS, FIRST READ THE ENTIRE THREAD

I sent an e-mail to whatsapp support about whatsapp calling servers.
The answer was this:
"Hi,

Thanks for your message.

WhatsApp Call is still in beta testing and is not yet widely available. As with all of our features, we are working on expanding WhatsApp Call to all of our users. We appreciate your interest but we do not plan to add any beta testers at this time.

WhatsApp Support Team"


----------



## Kojo2013 (Mar 18, 2015)

I've read some where that the service will be publicly available from the beginning of next month April. I've recieved like 10 calls to get the service activated 6 out of them the call quality was awful and the service is not activated for me yet.
Sure I'm interested in testing the beta version of service but also i'm doubting that they will fix the quality and stability issues in 2 weeks for the public release. we'll see anyways


----------



## lokeshv (Mar 18, 2015)

arjunpaliath said:


> Invitation is closed for whatsapp calling on older builds for some reason so the root method will not work, however please update to the latest version in the link below.
> http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/whatsapp-inc/whatsapp/whatsapp-2-12-7-android-apk-download/
> 
> Once done, please let me know your phone number, availability and your timezone via PM and I will give you guys a call.
> ...

Click to collapse



Please call me to this # +91 8197833456


----------



## madbillz (Mar 18, 2015)

*whatsapp calling..*

Hi guys
this is my first post so go easy 
is the server for this still unavailable? 
Cheers


----------



## hajar012 (Mar 18, 2015)

Can someone please call me on +212673296783 to activate whatsapp calling feature. Thanks in advance.


----------



## xdamami (Mar 18, 2015)

abhishekcma said:


> So how we know when server is up and working.
> Activation is really a non sense it seems .
> Everyone showing numbers even service is not that good and many bugs also their.
> Why not using Viber or Skype to use for calling software ..
> ...

Click to collapse



1 billion users Whatsapp Just on Andoid OS. I think because of this.

SM-G900F cihazımdan gönderildi


----------



## warren10hk (Mar 18, 2015)

abhishekcma said:


> So how we know when server is up and working.
> Activation is really a non sense it seems .
> Everyone showing numbers even service is not that good and many bugs also their.
> Why not using Viber or Skype to use for calling software ..
> ...

Click to collapse



You wont keep Skype or viber online but your whatsapp is always on unless you turn off the data


----------



## arshia32 (Mar 18, 2015)

please please +989133615472


----------



## warren10hk (Mar 18, 2015)

mkm116 said:


> can someone send me invitation call too. +85296976808. Thanks so much

Click to collapse



Hello hongkonger I can make you a call but this will not activate your whatsapp call function..


----------



## amoghghade (Mar 18, 2015)

please call me 8898213140


----------



## vikram9090 (Mar 18, 2015)

*please activate calling for my whatsapp*



antoanis said:


> Even after receiving calls its not getting activated

Click to collapse



I didn't received any call from anyone to activate mine


----------



## leodfmello (Mar 18, 2015)

vikram9090 said:


> I didn't received any call from anyone to activate mine

Click to collapse



It will not activate right now.

Servers are down.


----------



## tonyjs007 (Mar 18, 2015)

Is d server is up now? 

Sent from my Hol-U19 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## biohazardta (Mar 18, 2015)

deleted


----------



## uzas (Mar 18, 2015)

When the service will be activated, you will read it here! If you do not read it, it means that is not active! Stop to make you ridiculous!

Note N7100 - Rom MoKee 4.4.4 KK


----------



## vikram9090 (Mar 18, 2015)

chamaria17e said:


> Hey
> That's not without a reason I guess.
> Reason may be:
> * you are using modded version [by you or someone else]
> ...

Click to collapse



Please activate whatsapp call  for me


----------



## w. junior (Mar 18, 2015)

The servers are online. I managed to activate the number used in my xperia s using V 2:12:10 .


----------



## tharmor (Mar 18, 2015)

w. junior said:


> The servers are online. I managed to activate the number used in my xperia s using V 2:12:10 .

Click to collapse



Still not working for me !! you are sure ?


----------



## urviagarwal (Mar 18, 2015)

w. junior said:


> The servers are online. I managed to activate the number used in my xperia s using V 2:12:10 .

Click to collapse



Please activate mine.. I have pmed you my number


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 18, 2015)

Just tried to call 3 numbers none activated for me, I don't think servers are up. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tharmor (Mar 18, 2015)

Not working !! Whoever said its working made a good joke !!


----------



## w. junior (Mar 18, 2015)

tharmor said:


> Still not working for me !! you are sure ?

Click to collapse



Upgrade to the latest version. I installed the whatsapp on xperia s just to test the server. As you can see in the picture, I'm trying several days ago.


----------



## urviagarwal (Mar 18, 2015)

w. junior said:


> Upgrade to the latest version. I installed the whatsapp on xperia s just to test the server. As you can see in the picture, I'm trying several days ago.

Click to collapse



Pl activate mine @ deleted


----------



## biohazardta (Mar 18, 2015)

deleted


----------



## joaomocho (Mar 18, 2015)

*can you call me*



vikram9090 said:


> Please activate whatsapp call  for me

Click to collapse



can you call me 00351932806230

greatings from portugal


----------



## tharmor (Mar 18, 2015)

w. junior said:


> Upgrade to the latest version. I installed the whatsapp on xperia s just to test the server. As you can see in the picture, I'm trying several days ago.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the call !! I am on the latest version and still cannot get the feature after reboot !! Will have to wait for some time.


----------



## urviagarwal (Mar 18, 2015)

w. junior said:


> Upgrade to the latest version. I installed the whatsapp on xperia s just to test the server. As you can see in the picture, I'm trying several days ago.

Click to collapse



Thanks for calling me. But mine did not get activated..  Disappointing..


----------



## w. junior (Mar 18, 2015)

Excuse me. Maybe the server has been running for a very short period and coincided I try to activate on my other number.


----------



## urviagarwal (Mar 18, 2015)

w. junior said:


> Excuse me. Maybe the server has been running for a very short period and coincided I try to activate on my other number.

Click to collapse



May be you are correct.


----------



## xVerze (Mar 18, 2015)

*activation request*

Please give me a call on +971526532812

I couldnt find some1 who is offering, so if some1 is, I am here...

Thanks


----------



## urviagarwal (Mar 18, 2015)

xVerze said:


> Please give me a call on +971526532812
> 
> I couldnt find some1 who is offering, so if some1 is, I am here...
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



It is not working..


----------



## alishehpar (Mar 18, 2015)

Please give a call on my number +918650786498

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## abdou.krai (Mar 18, 2015)

*plz a call*

Please give a call on my number


----------



## shujaswati (Mar 18, 2015)

will really appreciate if u give a call on +966 54514 8420


----------



## thebuginyou (Mar 18, 2015)

shujaswati said:


> will really appreciate if u give a call on +966 54514 8420

Click to collapse











abdou.krai said:


> Please give a call on my number +33668258187 thanks

Click to collapse











alishehpar said:


> Please give a call on my number +918650786498
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Been waiting past 3 days.. 
No one's taken up this calling business yet..  
Sent from CyanHacker OPO v3 using free xda app


----------



## erb1016 (Mar 18, 2015)

Has anyone newly activated their calling feature today for 03/18/15? Checking if activation servers are online?


----------



## RickyGC (Mar 18, 2015)

I've tried earlier today and it did not work


----------



## SAFI_SAT (Mar 18, 2015)

*Any news ??*

There is any news my friends today about activating this featurs

---------- Post added at 05:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------

can any one call me to activate it PLS 
+212668987940


----------



## dcab (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey guys could anyone call me +59177238519.

Thank you!


----------



## hosam1984 (Mar 18, 2015)

*Active whatsapp calling*

Can anybody call me to active the voice call please

+966 5 6 4338 8336


----------



## jmmontoro (Mar 18, 2015)

12


----------



## djcristi (Mar 18, 2015)

any news? server is still down?

root trick not working anymore...


----------



## hanisod (Mar 18, 2015)

If someone would be kind enough to call me out and activate the service for me, I'll be really grateful 

My phone number: +4917681337177

Edit: unfortunately, it didn't work for me for some reason :/
Thanks to everyone who helped out!


----------



## ifti31545 (Mar 18, 2015)

Kojo2013 said:


> I've read some where that the service will be publicly available from the beginning of next month April. I've recieved like 10 calls to get the service activated 6 out of them the call quality was awful and the service is not activated for me yet.
> Sure I'm interested in testing the beta version of service but also i'm doubting that they will fix the quality and stability issues in 2 weeks for the public release. we'll see anyways

Click to collapse



*When u say u recieve calls n service was not good, so its not the fault of WhatsApp, rather it is the network problem of the person who is calling u*


----------



## lucky.coolguys (Mar 18, 2015)

*Whatsapp call*



chamaria17e said:


> hey
> that's not without a reason i guess.
> Reason may be:
> * you are using modded version [by you or someone else]
> ...

Click to collapse



dear please can u cal me and help me activate calling feature for my whatsapp???
0096550498576
hoping to get a reply...
Thanx...


----------



## samersh72 (Mar 18, 2015)

official 2.12.12 whatsapp is released, install it, and see if calling feature is activated
http://www.whatsapp.com/android/


EDIT: It seems that whatsapp is updating its app daily, so you must wait til calling feature is out for public officially.


----------



## hanisod (Mar 18, 2015)

samersh72 said:


> official 2.12.12 whatsapp is released, install it, and see if calling feature is activated
> http://www.whatsapp.com/android/

Click to collapse



Just did, still not activated


----------



## CyberHype (Mar 18, 2015)

Did the root trick, show call function but theres no contacts inside, its gone?


----------



## djcristi (Mar 18, 2015)

for me the root trick only worked with old version (2.11.508) , but as you said - no contacts , so it's useless.


----------



## nik2011555 (Mar 18, 2015)

djcristi said:


> for me the root trick only worked with old version (2.11.508) , but as you said - no contacts , so it's useless.

Click to collapse



Do you mean editing the preferences.xml file?

No, that still worked with 2.12.10, I did it myself on my rooted OPO.


----------



## edwuard (Mar 18, 2015)

Update my whatsapp from Google and work but no servers I call a friend everything fine not activate the call so please stop posting messages in thread just like,, please somebody call, bla, bla,,!!!! DON'T WORK!!!!!! Please read before posting


----------



## xdamami (Mar 18, 2015)

djcristi said:


> for me the root trick only worked with old version (2.11.508) , but as you said - no contacts , so it's useless.

Click to collapse



First go Settings Force Close whatsapp then u can edit xml.

SM-G900F cihazımdan gönderildi


----------



## djcristi (Mar 18, 2015)

nik2011555 said:


> Do you mean editing the preferences.xml file?
> 
> No, that still worked with 2.12.10, I did it myself on my rooted OPO.

Click to collapse



no. i mean the root command : "su -c am start -n com.whatsapp/com.whatsapp.HomeActivity" .

i have't heard before of that xml editing, can you detail a bit? what's the result?


----------



## nik2011555 (Mar 18, 2015)

djcristi said:


> no. i mean the root command : "su -c am start -n com.whatsapp/com.whatsapp.HomeActivity" .
> 
> i have't heard before of that xml editing, can you detail a bit? what's the result?

Click to collapse



When editing the .xml file, you basically get the interface for the calling feature. The feature will still not work, cuz either it tells you that the contact can not accept WhatsApp calls yet or it cancels the call after pressing "call".

The file is in "/data/data/com.whatsapp/shared_prefs/com.whatsapp_preferences.xml".
Accessable with a root browser or something.

You add this line of code into there:
_<boolean name =”call” value=”true”/>
<string name=”call_allowed”>all</string>_

Force close WhatsApp after successfully editing the file.


----------



## djcristi (Mar 18, 2015)

thanks, i did the new xml trick with the latest version 2.12.12 , now the contacts show in the call list, by when i try to call somebody, it beeps and hangs out... so it's still not working...


----------



## MFreeHost (Mar 19, 2015)

*please call me +212641314443 pm 00:03*

please call me +212641314443 pm 00:03


----------



## zanef7 (Mar 19, 2015)

Please call me on whatsapp! ? I trust you guys with my number. No telemarketers please ? 0117037626966


----------



## Umar Swati (Mar 19, 2015)

djcristi said:


> thanks, i did the new xml trick with the latest version 2.12.12 , now the contacts show in the call list, by when i try to call somebody, it beeps and hangs out... so it's still not working...

Click to collapse



This is because Server is down yet! You didnt get activated officially yet!


----------



## jiteshrock (Mar 19, 2015)

*plz help*

can anybody invite me on this no. +919458762048  for whatsapp calling feature... thnx in advanced


----------



## Pacchu123 (Mar 19, 2015)

PM me your no I will Invite you for whatsapp calling

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 19, 2015)

Call me 9657368637 at once.


----------



## ss.suryakant95 (Mar 19, 2015)

Call me on +919896363822?


----------



## sh7adeh (Mar 19, 2015)

call me please ... 00201065355658


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello
i have done xml code....& terminal code............installed whatsapp 2.11.568, 2.12.7,   2.12.10,    2.12.12.....................................but call can't be activated plzzz helpppppppp.

my number 00989154990197


----------



## uzas (Mar 19, 2015)

So much irrecoverable! 

Note N7100 - Rom MoKee 4.4.4 KK


----------



## an0therus3r (Mar 19, 2015)

No use to make calls to be activated, servers are still down as far as i know.
(I'm still not activated yet also)


----------



## moula1981 (Mar 19, 2015)

call me please  +971556014624


----------



## chamaria17e (Mar 19, 2015)

*That doesn't helps...*



You_KS said:


> That must be why my modified XML reverted back to its original state and the new UI was suddenly gone

Click to collapse





mohsinsomeone said:


> Hello
> i have done xml code....& terminal code............installed whatsapp 2.11.568, 2.12.7,   2.12.10,    2.12.12.....................................but call can't be activated plzzz helpppppppp.
> 
> my number 00989154990197

Click to collapse



Hello buddy!
That famous root process or changing the XML code really doesn't helps.
If you'll go thru those methods you'll see call button and call tab........... But do not get much happy!!!!! You'll never be able to call by that. (As far as I know)!
Use the original wa version available on play store, wait for the invite system to open again. And contact to anyone offering invites.
Have a nice day!


----------



## Triplets_Praburam (Mar 19, 2015)

Any explanations?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## phabran (Mar 19, 2015)

Can't get it enabled. A friend has it enabled and called me twice but can't enable it. I have last version installed 2.12.12.  I saw that servers maybe must be down. Is that true?


----------



## nashed.r (Mar 19, 2015)

Pls. call me
00201111726669


----------



## ROOT M.D 13 (Mar 19, 2015)

chamaria17e said:


> Hey
> That's not without a reason I guess.
> Reason may be:
> * you are using modded version [by you or someone else]
> ...

Click to collapse



hello can you help me with it and call my number please +13152385677


----------



## djcristi (Mar 19, 2015)

*stop posting numbers , read the posts to understand that receiving a call doesn't get yours activated!*


----------



## zanef7 (Mar 19, 2015)

Correct - I received 2 calls - both only notified me they were missed. Tried to call back and immediately disconnected. WhatsApp has not enabled my calling feature after that.


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 19, 2015)

djcristi said:


> *stop posting numbers , read the posts to understand that receiving a call doesn't get yours activated!*

Click to collapse



agreed, besides activation isn't working, it's much easier if you look up for a phone number of someone who has the feature and kindly ask him to call you, rather than posting your own number in an ocean of numbers that no one is gonna call.


----------



## i_4_u89 (Mar 19, 2015)

*WhatsApp calling Activation*


                                                WhatsApp Calling Activation 

                                                   Server is Down This Time

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------

                 dont use any modifyd version 
                       only use from whatsapp offical website 
      and wait for server up then ask for invite  and activated offical


----------



## nadermsaleh (Mar 19, 2015)

*Activate whatsapp calls*

Anyone interested to invite me to whatsapp calling feature, PM me please to exchange mobile number


----------



## leodfmello (Mar 19, 2015)

nadermsaleh said:


> Anyone interested to invite me to whatsapp calling feature, PM me please to exchange mobile number

Click to collapse



Once i get it, i can call you, if you want.


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Mar 19, 2015)

phabran said:


> Can't get it enabled. A friend has it enabled and called me twice but can't enable it. I have last version installed 2.12.12.  I saw that servers maybe must be down. Is that true?

Click to collapse



same here. did the trick with the emulator (latest wa 2.12.12) but it doesn΄t work. i still remain on the old wa without the three buttons


----------



## rudolfm (Mar 19, 2015)

I took a phone whith call enabled, deleted whatsapp data, uninstalled whatsapp.
I then installed it new‚ did the verification, and call feature was there again.
Obviously, the server says whether you have it, not your installation.
So you gotta wait.


----------



## Giobio (Mar 19, 2015)

Any news about the temporal windows activation?


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Mar 19, 2015)

rudolfm said:


> I took a phone whith call enabled, deleted whatsapp data, uninstalled whatsapp.
> I then installed it new‚ did the verification, and call feature was there again.
> Obviously, the server says whether you have it, not your installation.
> So you gotta wait.

Click to collapse



Should we in your opinion, keep trying the emulator? 

Sent from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 19, 2015)

Hanzo.Hasashi said:


> Should we in your opinion, keep trying the emulator?
> 
> Sent from beneath my cloak of magic

Click to collapse



pointless


----------



## rudolfm (Mar 19, 2015)

Hanzo.Hasashi said:


> Should we in your opinion, keep trying the emulator?

Click to collapse



I'ld wait for the servers.


----------



## leijonasisu (Mar 19, 2015)

This is seriously really annoying. Is there nowhere where we can get this activated easily? I'd like to use this now, and a lot of sites ARE stating that it DOES activate so long as you get a call from someone who has it, and so long as you ANSWER and WAIT about 5 seconds.

Edit: Can confirm, someone nice just called me and it didn't activate. Was using latest Whatsapp... Bummer :/
I can get called on Whatsapp Reborn too. But it didn't activate on either Reborn or on official Whatsapp...



AdamDevlopper said:


> Stay upadted also here You will get it also when its up again
> 
> http://j.gs/5MZm

Click to collapse



Why do you have to use some annoying ad.fly link dude? Ffs...
Here's the link for people without that stupid ad.fly link:

http://xtreme-developing.com/whatsapp-calling-invite-stay-tuned-up/


----------



## AdamDevlopper (Mar 19, 2015)

Stay upadted also here You will get it also when its up again

http://j.gs/5MZm


----------



## iZeeU (Mar 19, 2015)

waiting


----------



## Abrixblix (Mar 20, 2015)

Please calle me... +18092233289


----------



## iZeeU (Mar 20, 2015)

i think servers are up .. i found a missed call,,didn't get to activate.... 
would someone give me a call please?


----------



## arunmari (Mar 20, 2015)

Please try to call me

+919840424501


----------



## jhonnz (Mar 20, 2015)

the servers are down...maybe latter


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 20, 2015)

leijonasisu said:


> This is seriously really annoying. Is there nowhere where we can get this activated easily? I'd like to use this now, and a lot of sites ARE stating that it DOES activate so long as you get a call from someone who has it, and so long as you ANSWER and WAIT about 5 seconds.
> 
> Edit: Can confirm, someone nice just called me and it didn't activate. Was using latest Whatsapp... Bummer :/
> I can get called on Whatsapp Reborn too. But it didn't activate on either Reborn or on official Whatsapp...
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the real link.
people who use ad.fly are greedy and stupid


----------



## danielferrari (Mar 20, 2015)

Please call me 0556196969533


----------



## chamaria17e (Mar 20, 2015)

*Calling was available on....*

Try to calculate the pattern... (If any)
Log list of Server working...
13th Feb
20th Feb
6th March
12-14th March
On these days servers were Working.
And I've heard that it will be working on this 28th !!!! (Thru a leaked information)
Wish you get call feature soon... Lol


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 20, 2015)

chamaria17e said:


> Try to calculate the pattern... (If any)
> Log list of Server working...
> 13th Feb
> 20th Feb
> ...

Click to collapse



It'd be interesting to know if activation days start at midnight or at a random time


----------



## chamaria17e (Mar 20, 2015)

*hey*



antiquiet said:


> It'd be interesting to know if activation days start at midnight or at a random time

Click to collapse



As far as I know, it starts at global instant.
So, it is different time in different countries.
I was calling few people on 14th of march and I remember... It didn't stopped for me immediatelty after midnight.
*Update: I don't know about server's local time.
Have a nice day*


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 20, 2015)

chamaria17e said:


> As far as I know, it starts at global instant.
> So, it is different time in different countries.
> I was calling few people on 14th of march and I remember... It didn't stopped for me immediatelty after midnight.

Click to collapse



I didnt word my post properly.  I was actually thinking about the time on the server (California I guess) independently of the user's local time


----------



## WLoops (Mar 20, 2015)

Triplets_Praburam said:


> Any explanations?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I've done a couple of tests and the official version 2.12.5 Play Store runs smoothly on wifi without data.


----------



## ibromi.ibro (Mar 20, 2015)

Is it news. Is server returned to work today


----------



## Ghost incomin (Mar 20, 2015)

*Whats app activation server*

Is the call activation feature unavailable currently?


----------



## giofe86 (Mar 20, 2015)

The whatsapp server is down


----------



## Snuggy (Mar 20, 2015)

How do we check whether the servers are up or not? Do we  need to keep on testing it by letting people call or is there another way?


----------



## darkandroid13 (Mar 20, 2015)

Is anyone willing to call people when the servers up. If yes then please let me know.


----------



## edwuard (Mar 20, 2015)

darkandroid13 said:


> Is anyone willing to call people when the servers up. If yes then please let me know.

Click to collapse



Stay tuned i call everybody


----------



## grborges (Mar 20, 2015)

Does anybody know if Whatsapp reborn is able to make calls?

Enviado do meu RAZR HD usando XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sunny_taur (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi guys I need to activate whatsapp calling feature do give me a call
+919970432365


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 20, 2015)

grborges said:


> Does anybody know if Whatsapp reborn is able to make calls?
> 
> Enviado do meu RAZR HD usando XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, if you get a call first from someone with the calling feature. But,  Whatsapp hasn't been allowing new activations this week. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## grborges (Mar 20, 2015)

gawright919 said:


> Yes, if you get a call first from someone with the calling feature. But,  Whatsapp hasn't been allowing new activations this week.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for the call. Really able to receive, so i guess it can call too. 

Enviado do meu RAZR HD usando XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 20, 2015)

No, when you have feature you can call everyone but until you answer my call for 5 seconds you won't be able to call... However If server is down still activation won't happen

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## iZeeU (Mar 20, 2015)

I missed the activation call .. can you please try and call me again?


----------



## grborges (Mar 20, 2015)

gawright919 said:


> No, when you have feature you can call everyone but until you answer my call for 5 seconds you won't be able to call... However If server is down still activation won't happen
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Oh, i got the point. 
Guess when the servers are online i try once again.
Now i'm going to sleep, really hard night.
Thanks!

Enviado do meu RAZR HD usando XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 20, 2015)

Just tried calling 3 people, servers are still down, not activating yet. Sorry guys! 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidous (Mar 20, 2015)

So the servers are up ?


----------



## SAFI_SAT (Mar 20, 2015)

We are waiting ... may be today servers will be up again 
00212668987940 any one can test it now with me


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 20, 2015)

androidous said:


> So the servers are up ?

Click to collapse



No, servers are still DOWN 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hosny1964 (Mar 20, 2015)

Pls
somebody call me to activate my whatsapp call

Please i need it
call +96599509878


----------



## uchiha_sasuke (Mar 20, 2015)

Plzz call me at +919797302343 when thr servers are up


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 20, 2015)

Plz call or invite me my no. 9657368637. Plz.


----------



## 115dan (Mar 20, 2015)

Please call me +40755099494


----------



## Arsal7R (Mar 20, 2015)

*waiting*

Servers are down guys.


----------



## dodolhn11 (Mar 20, 2015)

please call +201006644477


----------



## atfaniqbal (Mar 20, 2015)

*Root Method Not Working!!!*

Now the root method for activating calling & other tabs is also not working !!!!


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 20, 2015)

Root method never did activate, it only showed you the tabs. Only way to activate is to get a call from someone who is already activated when the servers are up. Tried multiple calls this morning and no luck activating anyone because SERVERS ARE DOWN. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## danspy1994 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Call request*

Could someone please call me on Whatsapp when the servers are up, PM me for my number or email me at [email protected]


----------



## AdamDevlopper (Mar 20, 2015)

Well sorry here is A NOT adfqlyLink 

http://xtreme-developing.com/whatsapp-calling-invite-stay-tuned-up/


----------



## chamaria17e (Mar 20, 2015)

*Hey buddy...*



gawright919 said:


> No, when you have feature you can call everyone but until you answer my call for 5 seconds you won't be able to call... However If server is down still activation won't happen
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That's not good... Buddy!
Stop making your own rules and releasing them in public.
800+ people contacted me. I've activated it for more than 200 people before server gone. And it worked for everyone when I called them for 1-2 seconds.
Because of crazy rules many people made....
Many people after that started saying me to call for atleast 5+/ 10+/ 30+ seconds.

I'm not trying to hurt you.
Have a nice day.


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 20, 2015)

chamaria17e said:


> That's not good... Buddy!
> Stop making your own rules and releasing them in public.
> 800+ people contacted me. I've activated it for more than 200 people before server gone. And it worked for everyone when I called them for 1-2 seconds.
> Because of crazy rules many people made....
> ...

Click to collapse



Not trying to make rules, yes 1-2 seconds has worked for people I've activated in past too. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 20, 2015)

*call me.*

Call me on my whatsapp number: +919657368637


----------



## rajsardhara (Mar 20, 2015)

*Need invites please!!!*

+1-6316868017


----------



## matthew307 (Mar 20, 2015)

(Wrong type)


----------



## danielpsx (Mar 20, 2015)

please +584163369266


----------



## Tim4828 (Mar 20, 2015)

Removed

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bukva (Mar 20, 2015)

Hy please help me activate calling feature!

00385xxxxxxxxx


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## ibromi.ibro (Mar 20, 2015)

Is the service is now available


----------



## NELORAO (Mar 20, 2015)

harshwardhan ghundare said:


> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Are the servers up?


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry guys servers still down 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Pacchu123 (Mar 20, 2015)

Whatsapp me +918050227672

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Milenariuss (Mar 20, 2015)

*Activate calling  Please*

Hy please help me activate calling feature!

+50586290159


----------



## Arjav23 (Mar 20, 2015)

working on 2.12.5 ??


----------



## Life In Revenge (Mar 20, 2015)

Arjav23 said:


> working on 2.12.5 ??

Click to collapse



Activation Servers off


----------



## ROOT M.D 13 (Mar 20, 2015)

call me please +13152385677


----------



## alanjoy (Mar 20, 2015)

*Whatsapp VoIP*

Hi there, Im still waiting for the server be online. I hope somebody could call me then.
This is my number +5493854856389
Im engange waiting for new.
Sorry for my bad english. Thanks again


----------



## Spenkos (Mar 20, 2015)

*Call me please*

resolved


----------



## iZeeU (Mar 20, 2015)

I just received a call, and 2 others before..no luck. i guess servers still down.
anyway..Big thanks guys for the help.


----------



## MaxXxYu (Mar 20, 2015)

please call me guys!

+5511983730030


----------



## flocatti (Mar 20, 2015)

Please call me 
541168812204

Sent from my SM-N910C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 20, 2015)

iZeeU said:


> I just received a call, and 2 others before..no luck. i guess servers still down.
> anyway..Big thanks guys for the help.

Click to collapse



same here with version 2.12.12


----------



## arm5421812 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi, please call me, my number is +59160858056


----------



## iZeeU (Mar 20, 2015)

antiquiet said:


> same here with version 2.12.12

Click to collapse



Guess we just have to wait.. sooner or later we ll be making calls :laugh:


----------



## androidfab (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi
Today.......friday......but server.....down

I hope for saturday
Sorry for my english


----------



## Newmak (Mar 20, 2015)

Please call me to:

+51955482991


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2015)

]Please call me to +4917641547191


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 20, 2015)

stop being sorry for your English, it's annoying.

Server still down 
Version 2.12.12

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------


----------



## Streak Saibot (Mar 20, 2015)

*whatsapp call activation*

Please whatsapp call - +917678005269


----------



## Bigm0n (Mar 21, 2015)

*Please call me*

Can someone please help to call+6xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 21, 2015)

NELORAO said:


> Are the servers up?

Click to collapse



No at that time. Servers are down. :crying:

---------- Post added at 03:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 AM ----------

When will server be available?


----------



## ranjan_hjp (Mar 21, 2015)

antiquiet said:


> stop being sorry for your English, it's annoying.
> 
> Server still down
> Version 2.12.12
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems feature permanently stopped for new activation. Many mobile company have strongly reacted against it.


----------



## shashanksetty (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks a lot -_- you could have asked people not to post their numbers without taking down all the other threads. Genius.


----------



## chamaria17e (Mar 21, 2015)

*Leaked information !!!!*



ranjan_hjp said:


> It seems feature permanently stopped for new activation. Many mobile company have strongly reacted against it.

Click to collapse



*I've a buddy in contact of Facebook. According to the leaked information, servers will be working on 28th of March.*
I'm not saying it because of Friday rumors.. and ol. BTW it is Saturday on 28th.
* There's no guarantee. I just thought to share about it.
PM me your no. that day. I'll try to call you if possible.
Good luck!


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 21, 2015)

chamaria17e said:


> *I've a buddy in contact of Facebook. According to the leaked information, servers will be working on 28th of March.*
> I'm not saying it because of because of Friday rumors.. and ol. BTW it is Saturday on 28th.
> * There's no guarantee. I just thought to share the about it.

Click to collapse



Thanks for sharing, it may be true or not, but it's something. I also heard 27th.


----------



## superlaw (Mar 21, 2015)

Pls help to activate, thanks.


----------



## chamaria17e (Mar 21, 2015)

*Stop posting your phone numbers.*



superlaw said:


> Pls help to activate, thanks.  +85xxxxxx20

Click to collapse



Hey.. I recommend you to remove your no. from the thread. People are misusing the them.
And as I said on previous page....
*I've a buddy in contact of Facebook. According to the leaked information, servers will be working on 28th of March.*
I'm not saying it because of Friday rumors.. and ol. BTW it is Saturday on 28th.
* There's no guarantee. I just thought to share about it.
PM me your no. that day. I'll try to call you if possible.
Good luck!


----------



## chamaria17e (Mar 21, 2015)

*Can i update whatsapp?*

Hello friends...
I've helped many people with true information on this thread. Hope you'll do the same....
I've calling feature enabled and I can call/ talk to everyone. 
But the doubt I have is... Is it safe to update the app for me?
I'm still using v2.11.561. Are there any chances of loosing call feature if I update to 2.12.12?
I want to update but I'm afraid!


----------



## itechengine (Mar 21, 2015)

chamaria17e said:


> Hello friends...
> I've helped many people with true information on this thread. Hope you'll do the same....
> I've calling feature enabled and I can call/ talk to everyone.
> But the doubt I have is... Is it safe to update the app for me?
> ...

Click to collapse



I am on 2.12.12 with the calling feature working, upadted all the updates since 2.11.561


----------



## Arjav23 (Mar 21, 2015)

chamaria17e said:


> Hello friends...
> I've helped many people with true information on this thread. Hope you'll do the same....
> I've calling feature enabled and I can call/ talk to everyone.
> But the doubt I have is... Is it safe to update the app for me?
> ...

Click to collapse



Update it
You won't lose the feature!


----------



## WLoops (Mar 21, 2015)

chamaria17e said:


> Hello friends...
> I've helped many people with true information on this thread. Hope you'll do the same....
> I've calling feature enabled and I can call/ talk to everyone.
> But the doubt I have is... Is it safe to update the app for me?
> ...

Click to collapse



You can update to official version in Play Store, 12.12.5,  with beta 12.12.12 you can't use wifi to talk nor messages. With 12.12.5 your call feature is maintained.


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 21, 2015)

WLoops said:


> You can update to official version in Play Store, 12.12.5,  with beta 12.12.12 you can't use wifi to talk nor messages. With 12.12.5 your call feature is maintained.

Click to collapse



THAT'S NOT CORRECT, I've been using 2.12.12 since it's release and it has been working fine on wifi and data. I've called, and messaged, multiple people using wifi. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## WLoops (Mar 21, 2015)

gawright919 said:


> THAT'S NOT CORRECT, I've been using 2.12.12 since it's release and it has been working fine on wifi and data. I've called, and messaged, multiple people using wifi.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try to call with wifi on and data off, it's not working for me.


----------



## mohsinriaz (Mar 21, 2015)

*Please call me??*

I want whatsapp call.  If someone can call me and enable my calling. 
Thanks 

Edit: deleted my number.  Pls inbox me


----------



## samersh72 (Mar 21, 2015)

Once you have calling feature, you will not lose it regardless of what version you install

Sent from my SM-T531


----------



## WLoops (Mar 21, 2015)

I delete cache, uninstall whatsapp 2.12.5 and install 2.12.12 and calls and messages are working fine with only wifi. Something was wrong in my smartphone...
Thanks Gawright!!!


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 21, 2015)

WLoops said:


> I delete cache, uninstall whatsapp 2.12.5 and install 2.12.12 and calls and messages are working fine with only wifi. Something was wrong in my smartphone...
> Thanks Gawright!!!

Click to collapse



Glad you got it working! 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sandykools (Mar 21, 2015)

*request whatsaap call - +91-9008476821*

Please give me a call from whatsapp on +91-9008476821


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks all for posting their numbers! Made a huge collection for spaming, advertising and virus testing. Thanks again 

Sent from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## htr5 (Mar 21, 2015)

*Call me maybe for BITCOINS?*

Hi.

Can someone please PM me if interested in calling me. I'm willing to offer *3mBTC* via change tip or directly to your address if it ends up working.

Thanks

ALSO: Can people please edit their posts once their request has been met?


----------



## UmarBurney (Mar 21, 2015)

*Invites are not working anymore*

On first day, I called hundred of users and their calling feature was activated but for the last three days, I'm calling people but their calling feature is not activating. What's wrong? Did Whatsapp again closed the invitation window??


----------



## agentskywalker (Mar 21, 2015)

Same here. I activated 100+ users too on 1st day. But no one after once servers closed. 

Maybe whatsapp don't want any more beta testers.... 

Sent from my C2104 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## UmarBurney (Mar 21, 2015)

*Yo*



mohsinriaz said:


> I want whatsapp call.  If someone can call me and enable my calling.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



First off, do not ever post your phone number on a public forum. Secondly, Calling invites are not working in Pakistan for now. I don't know why. It was working before and I invited many people but now I think the invitation window is closed.


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 21, 2015)

I've tried multiple people all over the world this morning but activation server is down no one is able to activate. Sorry guys, just keep watching this forum. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## UmarBurney (Mar 21, 2015)

gawright919 said:


> I've tried multiple people all over the world this morning but activation server is down no one is able to activate. Sorry guys, just keep watching this forum.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, it's been down for three days here in Pakistan. Don't know when it will be back.


----------



## akkhyd (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi, Send me PM for activation, once the servers are up.

Sent from my NX507J using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## casperpl (Mar 21, 2015)

some

can pm me, and i need be active whatsapp call.


----------



## getvaisakh (Mar 21, 2015)

Dont know when they will be enabling the service. Same here in India, its been 3-4 days.


----------



## mohsinriaz (Mar 21, 2015)

UmarBurney said:


> First off, do not ever post your phone number on a public forum. Secondly, Calling invites are not working in Pakistan for now. I don't know why. It was working before and I invited many people but now I think the invitation window is closed.

Click to collapse



Thanks brother. You are right  shouldn't be posting numbers in public.  So pls delete the quote too?  Thanks.


----------



## kk12002 (Mar 21, 2015)

ok..I'm no note 4 n910c 5.0.1. whatsapp is a stock app so can't mod without root. updates what's app from playstore and apk. keep getting calls but no activation..change interface etc. what's the prob?


----------



## touchwoodim (Mar 21, 2015)

*Need a Call*

Hey,

I need help in WA Calling activation. Is there some1 with expertise/invite for help?:fingers-crossed:

Jessi


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 21, 2015)

Please read posts... 

SERVERS ARE DOWN NO ONE IS ABLE TO ACTIVATE RIGHT NOW 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## touchwoodim (Mar 21, 2015)

*Hey*



kk12002 said:


> ok..I'm no note 4 n910c 5.0.1. whatsapp is a stock app so can't mod without root. updates what's app from playstore and apk. keep getting calls but no activation..change interface etc. what's the prob?

Click to collapse



Make sure:-
1. Device have the most recent Ver. of WA.
2. Invitation window should be open. If google has closed it no matter how many call you get, Activation will not be DONE.


----------



## UmarBurney (Mar 21, 2015)

mohsinriaz said:


> Thanks brother. You are right  shouldn't be posting numbers in public.  So pls delete the quote too?  Thanks.

Click to collapse



Done. Cheers!


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 21, 2015)

touchwoodim said:


> Make sure:-
> 1. Device have the most recent Ver. of WA.
> 2. Invitation window should be open. If google has closed it no matter how many call you get, Activation will not be DONE.

Click to collapse



? sorry, what are you talking about. Is server up?


----------



## Sridhargt (Mar 21, 2015)

*Can someone invite me please*

Can someone invite me please

PM me


----------



## ravid1323 (Mar 21, 2015)

*plz call me*

deleted


----------



## yassonee (Mar 21, 2015)

+212636714343 i wan an activation please can someone call me and thanks


----------



## Marshallino (Mar 21, 2015)

chamaria17e said:


> Hey
> That's not without any reason I guess.
> Reason may be:
> * you are using modded version [by you or someone else]
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please call me At + 961********? Or can anyone else?
I know it's not safe to post my personal phone number on here but I really want to enable this feature.

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------




yassonee said:


> +212636714343 i wan an activation please can someone call me and thanks

Click to collapse



If you get a call, please call me back at +961********

EDIT: Got two calls, thank you. It didn't enable the feature anyhow.


----------



## Kojo2013 (Mar 21, 2015)

ifti31545 said:


> *When u say u recieve calls n service was not good, so its not the fault of WhatsApp, rather it is the network problem of the person who is calling u*

Click to collapse



I would if the problem was with one number but most of them voice was broken and i'm like 50cm far from my router so I'd say the problem is with the servers of whatsapp. With the frenzy that is happening millions want to try the service as soon as they can I bet there'll be too much traffic on those servers for a while, So even when the service become available for public we won't be able to have a stable call quality for a while. Not to mention that calling features will add more auto-start services to your Ram & network which will put more stress on your overall phone performance and whatsapp won't be as fast as it used to be.


----------



## axelroll (Mar 22, 2015)

Can someone please sen me a call?
+52-1-6672-231-735
Thanks in Advance


----------



## R4to0 (Mar 22, 2015)

Invite server DOWN! No one will able to get Call feature enabled now.


----------



## anaspawar (Mar 22, 2015)

chamaria17e said:


> Hey
> That's not without any reason I guess.
> Reason may be:
> * you are using modded version [by you or someone else]
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## kanav1234 (Mar 22, 2015)

*whatsapp calling*

Is there a way which confirms server restarted for activation or we have to rely on user's hit and trial method Until it confirms on the XDA thread that whatsapp call Activation begins


----------



## kk12002 (Mar 22, 2015)

touchwoodim said:


> Make sure:-
> 1. Device have the most recent Ver. of WA.
> 2. Invitation window should be open. If google has closed it no matter how many call you get, Activation will not be DONE.

Click to collapse



what's google have to do with what's app?I've been getting calls since Jan ..but not activation. meanwhile .a guy who never got a call finds it activated one fine day. wth wapp


----------



## kanav1234 (Mar 22, 2015)

*whatsapp calling*

I wrote to Whatsapp and this is what they said:
"Hi Kanav,

Thanks for your message.

WhatsApp Call is still in beta testing and is not yet widely available. As with all of our features, we are working on expanding WhatsApp Call to all of our users. We appreciate your interest but we do not plan to add any beta testers at this time.

WhatsApp Support Team"
Looks like they will push the wctivatjon with next update to all the users instead slecting few.


----------



## kk12002 (Mar 22, 2015)

not fair


----------



## touchwoodim (Mar 22, 2015)

Appologies.
Please read Google as Facebook WA admins.



kk12002 said:


> what's google have to do with what's app?I've been getting calls since Jan ..but not activation. meanwhile .a guy who never got a call finds it activated one fine day. wth wapp

Click to collapse


----------



## shadab121 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Got the Calling UI but still cant make calls.*



chamaria17e said:


> Hey
> That's not without any reason I guess.
> Reason may be:
> * you are using modded version [by you or someone else]
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey guys,
I somehow managed to get calling ui by editing the preference.xml file but I still cant make calls....can you please help me?
It says the user is not able to receive calls this time.


----------



## Sachin97 (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm on version 2.12.12 with what's app calling feature enabled.
I enabled it by using es file explorer by editing the .XML file.
I have got 3 tabs.
But I can't call anyone.
When I press the call button call screen appears and then the call gets automatically disconnected.

Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cristi497 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Request*

Hello. I would like to be invited. Please pm me for phone number. Thank you.


----------



## chamaria17e (Mar 22, 2015)

Sachin97 said:


> I'm on version 2.12.12 with what's app calling feature enabled.
> I enabled it by using es file explorer by editing the .XML file.
> I have got 3 tabs.
> But I can't call anyone.
> ...

Click to collapse





shadab121 said:


> Hey guys,
> I somehow managed to get calling ui by editing the preference.xml file but I still cant make calls....can you please help me?
> It says the user is not able to receive calls this time.

Click to collapse



Hello frnds!
See my post #547 on page 55 of this thread. You'll get it.


----------



## shadab121 (Mar 22, 2015)

chamaria17e said:


> Hello buddy!
> That famous root process or changing the XML code really doesn't helps.
> If you'll go thru those methods you'll see call button and call tab........... But do not get much happy!!!!! You'll never be able to call by that. (As far as I know)!
> Use the original wa version available on play store, wait for the invite system to open again. And contact to anyone offering invites.
> Have a nice day!

Click to collapse



So we still need invites?
Nothing will work?


----------



## chamaria17e (Mar 22, 2015)

*don't worry*



shadab121 said:


> So we still need invites?
> Nothing will work?

Click to collapse



Just re install the Whatsapp and wait for server to be up.
Also see my post #639 on page 64.
Hit thanks button if I've helped you


----------



## german_psycho (Mar 22, 2015)

I like it when people register on XDA just for this stoopid thread


----------



## aeroxdefocu (Mar 22, 2015)

New about call activation? I tried with xml method but not work


----------



## AbuUmayr (Mar 22, 2015)

aeroxdefocu said:


> New about call activation? I tried with xml method but not work

Click to collapse



The xml modification only gives you calling tab but for proper calling feature, the activation is back-end (server) for the particular number...

Allahu Aalam


----------



## spandu500 (Mar 22, 2015)

Can u call me +919167270320


----------



## baluug5 (Mar 22, 2015)

Can someone please invite/call me to whatsapp?
+491783085000

Thx in advance.
Balu


----------



## josebm (Mar 22, 2015)

Pleaseeee call mee
+58 426 138 22 76


----------



## raviff (Mar 22, 2015)

nvm since servers are down


----------



## jcguerrerosv (Mar 22, 2015)

Please Call me
+ 503 78002660

thanks


----------



## leodfmello (Mar 22, 2015)

Tried twice this morning... No luck... 

*SERVERS STILL DOWN, SO STOP POSTING YOUR NUMBERS!* :good:


----------



## hsz2001 (Mar 22, 2015)

Can someone please call me on whatsapp
+201222114548

thanks


----------



## djcristi (Mar 22, 2015)

they don't stop, they just make new accounts only for this topic, don't read FORUM RULES, just spamming with numbers.


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 22, 2015)

There are two types of people, those who read, and those who don't.
SERVERS ARE DOWN


----------



## toppits (Mar 22, 2015)

And you guys still don't know how to react to those spammers.
1. Don't answer to them.
2. Report the post.


----------



## Shub77 (Mar 22, 2015)

toppits said:


> And you guys still don't know how to react to those spammers.
> 1. Don't answer to them.
> 2. Report the post.

Click to collapse



Anyway, I did not undertand the purpose of this topic: is it intended to send phone numbers by PM to people who post they can call, to recevie the "activating call" (when the servers are up'n'runing and/or whatsapp allows other betas) ?


----------



## mage242 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Hi can you help me enable my whatsapp calling*

My number is 12423757111


----------



## samersh72 (Mar 22, 2015)

Server will not be open... whatsapp corp. is working to release calling feature officially to public.
So stop posting your phone numbersssss...
@GermainZ 
I suggest to close this thread at least for now.


----------



## GermainZ (Mar 22, 2015)

I am *not* offering invites. Please do not PM me.



samersh72 said:


> @GermainZ
> I suggest to close this thread at least for now.

Click to collapse



Twenty more will be created in that case. I've added a mention in the OP, though… not that it'll be read. I'm still getting PMs despite all the red warnings in my posts.

I am *not* offering invites. Please do not PM me.


----------



## knusperbert (Mar 22, 2015)

*Whatsapp calls*

Hi ,i need invite at whatsapp call.
+49 152 05290494
Thank you


----------



## devoidx (Mar 22, 2015)

knusperbert said:


> Hi ,i need invite at whatsapp call.
> +49 152 05290494
> Thank you

Click to collapse



no problem! I opened cracked open whatsapp servers just for you, and sent you an invite...you should be all activated and ready to go...


----------



## Frankcysco (Mar 22, 2015)

*please call me, +52 7221680978*



devoidx said:


> no problem! I opened cracked open whatsapp servers just for you, and sent you an invite...you should be all activated and ready to go...

Click to collapse





Please call me +52 7221680978


----------



## UmarBurney (Mar 22, 2015)

devoidx said:


> no problem! I opened cracked open whatsapp servers just for you, and sent you an invite...you should be all activated and ready to go...

Click to collapse



Hahahaha.. That's a good way to deal with 'em.


----------



## Darth (Mar 22, 2015)

Please note:  if people want to post their private number for all the world to see,  that's their choice.    * No need to report,  or comment.    * 

As far as deleting their posts,  no.  The servers may come up,  and maybe they'll get an invite. 

The only alternative will be closing the thread... But as new ones will just pop up,  that's not a great option. 

So please,  ignore posts of phone numbers  if you can't or don't want to invite. 

Thanks, 

Darth 
Forum Moderator


----------



## khembini (Mar 23, 2015)

*plz call me*

Offering invites: [vinay kumar. My whatsapp no 8987310859]


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 23, 2015)

NELORAO said:


> Are the servers up?

Click to collapse



Someone says that servers open on 28th march. So wait.


----------



## xxxfirenzexxx (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes.. FOR ALL: The server, is opened on about 28th Mar 2015, so you have To wait this date for requires Any invites. Thanks [emoji671] 

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ::neXGen:: (Mar 23, 2015)

xxxfirenzexxx said:


> Yes.. FOR ALL: The server, is opened on about 28th Mar 2015, so you have To wait this date for requires Any invites. Thanks [emoji671]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lets wait :good:


----------



## HellRa1SeR (Mar 23, 2015)

hey please call me at +919891618170


----------



## nik2011555 (Mar 23, 2015)

xxxfirenzexxx said:


> Yes.. FOR ALL: The server, is opened on about 28th Mar 2015, so you have To wait this date for requires Any invites. Thanks [emoji671]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is there any source or conformation on that?

Well, I guess if not, then we gotta wait and see.


----------



## CyberHype (Mar 23, 2015)

nik2011555 said:


> Is there any source or conformation on that?
> 
> Well, I guess if not, then we gotta wait and see.

Click to collapse



What to know too, how they check if server are up or down?


----------



## 1nv1s1bl3c0r3 (Mar 23, 2015)

Please can someone call me? 

Would be massively appreciated


----------



## thebuginyou (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes calling has been activated by rooting on mine and friends phone but the calling is stopping just in seconds... 

Hope if whatsapp confirms calling is reworking yet... 

Sent from CyanHacker OPO v3 using free xda app


----------



## GabeGomes (Mar 23, 2015)

yes please +5511964050311


----------



## kk12002 (Mar 23, 2015)

I can receive unlimited calls. can't make..no change in interface.  is 28th March the real deal?


----------



## reelaax (Mar 23, 2015)

+213669217903 please call and how to activat?

Envoyé de mon LT29i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 23, 2015)

kk12002 said:


> I can receive unlimited calls. can't make..no change in interface.  is 28th March the real deal?

Click to collapse



it's just a rumour


----------



## cristianosica (Mar 23, 2015)

+393407001943 please call me


----------



## ichikuro9 (Mar 23, 2015)

*the number is +919975538684*

919975538684


----------



## kovaxo (Mar 23, 2015)

are there an official date from whatsup ?!


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 23, 2015)

Version 2.12.13 was just released at http://www.whatsapp.com/android/

Can anyone confirm if this version enables call activation ? Thanks


----------



## b0dzila (Mar 23, 2015)

*can anyone help me?*

can anyone help me activate my whatsapp calling.. tried send PMs to few members none of them are helping me out


----------



## grborges (Mar 23, 2015)

Seems that no one likes to read here.

Enviado do meu RAZR HD usando XDA Free mobile app


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 23, 2015)

antiquiet said:


> Version 2.12.13 was just released at http://www.whatsapp.com/android/
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this version enables call activation ? Thanks

Click to collapse



Too late, they took it down. lol


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 23, 2015)

Apk mirror has version 2.12.13, but it won't give call feature,  you need newest version when server up. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mohsinriaz (Mar 23, 2015)

So don't even bother downloading from mirror.  Does nothing new.  Let's wait.  

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## b0dzila (Mar 23, 2015)

*Tried a Method but not helpful*

I tried uninstalling the latest version and installing 2.11.508
then tried giving command thru emulator: su -c am start com.whatsapp/com.whatsapp.HomeActivity
popup right up with the calling screen but doesn't show any contacts in calling tab


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 23, 2015)

even if it displayed your contacts you wouldn't be able to call them, because servers' been down since March 14th.


----------



## riclixo (Mar 23, 2015)

Version 2.12.14 on WhatsApp site.


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 23, 2015)

New Whatsapp version 2.12.14 won't give call feature but you need newest version when server up. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## chalofito (Mar 24, 2015)

hello to all the forum, could anyone help me to activate whatsapp calls, and if the server for calls, because if someone helps me alert to show my phone number'm from mexico have already activated


----------



## ichikuro9 (Mar 24, 2015)

*First  Message and then call...*

I missed it. 
Whoever called me thanks , but I was sleeping at that time so could not pick it up.
I guess I should specify the time as well ...haha .

Message on whatsapp and then call...
Somebody call me on +919975538684 and please message me before that.
After I reply to your whatsapp message then only call me. 

I got the notification in the morning that somebody called me on whatsapp, I tried to call back that number but it just vanished and now there is no option for calling. 
I guess I will have to pick it up and talk for like a few seconds when somebody calls me next time.

There is one request , whenever you call anyone Message him before that.
The caller and receiver both need to be on for it to work.

It's good to know people are helping out each other with the calling feature.


----------



## ::neXGen:: (Mar 24, 2015)

Whatsapp reopen server


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 24, 2015)

is that an assertion, a question or a wish?


----------



## devoidx (Mar 24, 2015)

antiquiet said:


> is that an assertion, a question or a wish?

Click to collapse



lol that's exactly what i was wondering too...


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 24, 2015)

devoidx said:


> lol that's exactly what i was wondering too...

Click to collapse



Yes, activation is now possible. Hurry up


----------



## mroctavious (Mar 24, 2015)

*Please help me!!!*

can someone please call me via whatsapp VoIP call, my number is +5214421737003 I ll thank you alot guys!


----------



## devoidx (Mar 24, 2015)

antiquiet said:


> Yes, activation is now possible. Hurry up

Click to collapse



you serious? i cant tell who's being serious and who's joking around anymore lol


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 24, 2015)

devoidx said:


> you serious? i cant tell who's being serious and who's joking around anymore lol

Click to collapse



version 2.12.14 ...for real


----------



## ojaychavez (Mar 24, 2015)

*i can activate*

I can help activate just make sure u have 2.12.14


----------



## devoidx (Mar 24, 2015)

antiquiet said:


> version 2.12.14 .. .for real

Click to collapse



hmmm then i need someone to call me to activate then though activation has nothing to do with the whatsapp version...it just depends if servers are up or not


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 24, 2015)

devoidx said:


> hmmm then i need someone to call me to activate then

Click to collapse



pm me


----------



## Kapiljhajhria (Mar 24, 2015)

Confirmation. Servers are up. Just activated calling for 2 of my friends.
And they were not on version 2.12.4
confirmed again
its even working on as low as android version 2.3 or 2.2. my friend is on some version of android 2 and it even got activated for him


----------



## devoidx (Mar 24, 2015)

antiquiet said:


> pm me

Click to collapse



you still up?


----------



## DivineUppercut (Mar 24, 2015)

*I got miss calls*

Some kind folks did try to activate my service. However it never came through to whatsapp. I simply saw 2 miss calls in WhatsApp. Thanks for trying. I will be leaving the app open in focus so if you would like to call again i can answer and activate the feature properly. Thanks you fellas. You all rock!!


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 24, 2015)

devoidx said:


> you still up?

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## devoidx (Mar 24, 2015)

antiquiet said:


> yes

Click to collapse



you Okay with activating my thing if i PM you my #?


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 24, 2015)

devoidx said:


> you Okay with activating my thing if i PM you my #?

Click to collapse



yes sure


----------



## devoidx (Mar 24, 2015)

antiquiet said:


> yes sure

Click to collapse



Thanks! PM'ed you


----------



## KOM20 (Mar 24, 2015)

antiquiet said:


> yes sure

Click to collapse



can you check your pm plz sent u a msg thanks


----------



## DivineUppercut (Mar 24, 2015)

*I will contribute too*

Just got mine activated by another member. I will contribute as well for as long as the service is available. Pm away


----------



## dante.09 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Can somebody please help me activating calling service*

Pretty please


----------



## O.g.Güero (Mar 24, 2015)

*activating ,whatsapp me !!!*

activating whatsapp me At 
+17074546525


----------



## tharmor (Mar 24, 2015)

antiquiet said:


> yes sure

Click to collapse



 Sent can u activate mine ?? Thanks


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 24, 2015)

tharmor said:


> Sent can u activate mine ?? Thanks

Click to collapse



yes but pm


----------



## tharmor (Mar 24, 2015)

antiquiet said:


> yes but pm

Click to collapse



Sent


----------



## chiragkrishna (Mar 24, 2015)

O.g.Güero said:


> activating whatsapp me At
> +17074546525

Click to collapse



Thanks got it activated!!!


----------



## bkrishna963 (Mar 24, 2015)

Whatsapp me on +919494837837 for calling


----------



## akkhyd (Mar 24, 2015)

*Servers are up*

Hi, Whatsapp call servers are up.  If anyone need activation, send PM for activation.


----------



## udastgir (Mar 24, 2015)

*Please call*



akkhyd said:


> hi, whatsapp call servers are up.  If anyone need activation, send pm for activation.

Click to collapse



please call 00923004668475


----------



## dafuc-k (Mar 24, 2015)

akkhyd said:


> Hi, Whatsapp call servers are up.  If anyone need activation, send PM for activation.

Click to collapse



pm sent


----------



## dante.09 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Got mine activated*

If someone wants activation PM me


----------



## tharmor (Mar 24, 2015)

Got it activated for few phones...but now not working !!


----------



## gtirsmiley (Mar 24, 2015)

akkhyd said:


> Hi, Whatsapp call servers are up.  If anyone need activation, send PM for activation.

Click to collapse



Check pm please


----------



## darkandroid13 (Mar 24, 2015)

Someone just have me a miss call but for the record I don't think a miss call works. You have to talk with someone for sometime. Can the person who just sent me a miss call call again pls.


----------



## noman05 (Mar 24, 2015)

akkhyd said:


> Hi, Whatsapp call servers are up.  If anyone need activation, send PM for activation.

Click to collapse



I got your call. Call has been activated. Really appreciate it akkhyd ?


----------



## udastgir (Mar 24, 2015)

*Please call*



noman05 said:


> I got your call. Call has been activated. Really appreciate it akkhyd ?

Click to collapse



please call me again 00923004668475


----------



## seifter (Mar 24, 2015)

*perfect*



akkhyd said:


> Hi, Whatsapp call servers are up.  If anyone need activation, send PM for activation.

Click to collapse



Thx


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm downloaded whatsapp v2.12.14 from herehttp://whatsapp.com/download
 Nothing special.


----------



## cadipeshahuja (Mar 24, 2015)

@antiquiet pls check pm. Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 24, 2015)

akkhyd said:


> Hi, Whatsapp call servers are up.  If anyone need activation, send PM for activation.

Click to collapse



Plz call on my whatsapp no. : 9657368637


----------



## O.g.Güero (Mar 24, 2015)

*you missing some numbers*



harshwardhan ghundare said:


> Plz call on my whatsapp no. : 9657368637

Click to collapse



y. 

I'm activating whatsapp me at 

+17074546525


----------



## williamferns30 (Mar 24, 2015)

*whats app calling request*



udastgir said:


> please call 00923004668475

Click to collapse



+965 90989108 i am version 2.12.14

Thanks


----------



## panya_ck (Mar 24, 2015)

*gott it !*

thanx to everybody who called ?


----------



## urviagarwal (Mar 24, 2015)

akkhyd said:


> Hi, Whatsapp call servers are up.  If anyone need activation, send PM for activation.

Click to collapse



Please call me.. Number in PM

---------- Post added at 06:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 AM ----------

Please activate mine whatsapp calling ±91 98112xxxxxx

---------- Post added at 06:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 AM ----------

Nobody called


----------



## AnthonyTex (Mar 24, 2015)

Servers are closed again a firiend call me about 5 minutes ago without success...


----------



## torickray (Mar 24, 2015)

No. It is still working

Sent from my SM-N910C using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------

Thanks for your help

Sent from my SM-N910C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## agentskywalker (Mar 24, 2015)

*Servers are up *

Servers are up guys. I called few guys with version 2.12.5 and it's working perfectly.


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 24, 2015)

my number if any one wants activation

+989154990197


----------



## urviagarwal (Mar 24, 2015)

Somebody please call @ +91 9811xxxx


----------



## AnthonyTex (Mar 24, 2015)

torickray said:


> No. It is still working
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes apologize! After the second call it works sorry guys my fault : it is still working


----------



## ibshar (Mar 24, 2015)

Didn't work for me... Just got a call, still not activated.. Am on version 2.12.10

*EDIT: It worked after 2nd call.. *:highfive::good::victory:


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 24, 2015)

ibshar said:


> Didn't work for me... Just got a call, still not activated.. Am on version 2.12.10

Click to collapse



my number if any one wants activation

+989154990197

sms me


----------



## androidous (Mar 24, 2015)

hey could someone drop me a ring +94 770041351


----------



## urviagarwal (Mar 24, 2015)

ibshar said:


> Didn't work for me... Just got a call, still not activated.. Am on version 2.12.10

Click to collapse



Mine also don't got activated in 2.12.10, upgrading to latest version 2.12.14 worked for me.. 
Thanks to @agentskywalker for activating mine


----------



## agentskywalker (Mar 24, 2015)

urviagarwal said:


> Mine also don't got activated in 2.12.10, upgrading to latest version 2.12.14 worked for me..
> Thanks to @agentskywalker for activating mine

Click to collapse



So now we have confirmation that it works on 2.12.5 and 2.12.14. :laugh:


----------



## urviagarwal (Mar 24, 2015)

androidous said:


> hey could someone drop me a ring +94 770041351

Click to collapse



Urs should be activated now


----------



## chamaria17e (Mar 24, 2015)

*2.12.5 & 2.12.14*

I just tried calling 20 people...
It worked for the people having 2.12.5 or 2.12.14
Others need to update!
Congrats


----------



## nik2011555 (Mar 24, 2015)

SERVERS ARE UP!

I can activate for anyone now.

Message me your number

REQUIRES VERSION 2.12.5 OR 2.12.14


----------



## Kapiljhajhria (Mar 24, 2015)

agentskywalker said:


> So now we have confirmation that it works on 2.12.5 and 2.12.14. :laugh:

Click to collapse



it even works on android 2.3.4
just activated for a frind who has a very old device and his android version is 2.3.4

and it is working on iOS as well.  but nly for those apple user's who has got an update of whatsapp. whatsapp is rolling out updates slowly for them.


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 24, 2015)

Kapiljhajhria said:


> it even works on android 2.3.4
> just activated for a frind who has a very old device and his android version is 2.3.4
> 
> and it is working on iOS as well.  but nly for those apple user's who has got an update of whatsapp. whatsapp is rolling out updates slowly for them.

Click to collapse



We're taking about WhatsApp version, not android.


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 24, 2015)

my number if any one wants activation

+989154990197

sms me on whatsapp


----------



## agentskywalker (Mar 24, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> We're taking about WhatsApp version, not android.

Click to collapse



I believe Kapil knows that. He is just informing us about the other news.


----------



## abhiark (Mar 24, 2015)

Plz call me ..+918826062865

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 24, 2015)

abhiark said:


> Plz call me ..+918826062865
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



you're not online
sms me
+989154990197


----------



## abhiark (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks u soooo much MOSIN BHAI.....god bless u.....u r SUCH A GENEROUS PERSON:thumbup:

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PantsDownJedi (Mar 24, 2015)

EDIT: I really need to sleep now. Ill put more time into it tomorrow if actibations are still working and post again. Please don't message before Im ready. I had been awake for 30+ hours when I got mine and could only pay it forward a little for now as Ill be literally falling out soon. 

Thanks again to those who tried to aactivate me and especially to the nice surprise that someone still had me in thier messages from when it wasn't working. It was a nice surprise to get that call.


----------



## prabhat0909 (Mar 24, 2015)

Want an activation..

+918860570583

Thanks in advance


----------



## androidous (Mar 24, 2015)

WhatsApp me at +94 770041351 I can activate for you  

Ty to @urviagarwal and @mohsinsomeoner for calling me


----------



## Shank73 (Mar 24, 2015)

Server live.. Activate ASAP


----------



## biohazardta (Mar 24, 2015)

Already Activated, thank you all!


----------



## kozxmartt (Mar 24, 2015)

If anyone wants to be activated, send me a message through PM. I will call as soon as I read your message.


----------



## b0dzila (Mar 24, 2015)

*whats up calling invite is working now!!!*

I have activated more than 100 people today... 
hurry up guys it's working now, anyone need invite PM me...
Thanks to Wesley My XDA friend


----------



## djredoo (Mar 24, 2015)

androidous said:


> WhatsApp me at +94 770041351 I can activate for you
> 
> Ty to @urviagarwal and @mohsinsomeoner for calling me

Click to collapse



Thanks for activation! :good:


----------



## laubong888 (Mar 24, 2015)

Please call me +85290775675
Thank you very much.


----------



## bernard134 (Mar 24, 2015)

kozxmartt said:


> If anyone wants to be activated, send me a message through PM. I will call as soon as I read your message.

Click to collapse



Already PMed you. Hope to be activated soon. Thanks

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------

Thanks for those that call me, it's activated time to spread it.


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 24, 2015)

Activated over 20 people in last hour but last two I called took several minutes to activate, they  have version 2.12.14.



Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## roulyz (Mar 24, 2015)

I have Whatsapp Calling enable just  text  me on Whatsapp + 225 02260304


----------



## Meyrc (Mar 24, 2015)

Just got called, with ver 2.12.14
And not activated....
Why? Any help? I am in South Africa, can it be that we are blocked? Or can it be my Samsung S4?
Anyone have a idea?


----------



## b0dzila (Mar 24, 2015)

Meyrc said:


> Just got called, with ver 2.12.14
> And not activated....
> Why? Any help? I am in South Africa, can it be that we are blocked? Or can it be my Samsung S4?
> Anyone have a idea?

Click to collapse



reboot your phone and get call again... it will be activated...


----------



## grborges (Mar 24, 2015)

PM me you numbers for activation.

Enviado do meu RAZR HD usando XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mohsinriaz (Mar 24, 2015)

You can pm me too.  And good thing after activating my calls,  I restored whatsapp plus {Reborn} and it's working fine with plus too 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mahajan344 (Mar 24, 2015)

grborges said:


> PM me you numbers for activation.
> 
> Enviado do meu RAZR HD usando XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hi,

I have sent you message for whatsapp calling activation feature..


----------



## Meyrc (Mar 24, 2015)

Thx everyone. Mine works now.
For the noobs like me:
Download and sideload Whatsapp apk.
Reboot the phone
Get a call from someone.
Reboot again
Calling works.


----------



## louis993546 (Mar 24, 2015)

please activate me +85260944831


----------



## vhsantos1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Tks in advanced


----------



## mtariq (Mar 24, 2015)

*thanx dude*



mohsinsomeone said:


> you're not online
> sms me
> +989154990197

Click to collapse



thanx dude


----------



## letitout14 (Mar 24, 2015)

activated
thx


----------



## i_4_u89 (Mar 24, 2015)

*WhatsApp Calling activation server UP again*

                       guys Whatsapp calling server up again today only 

              who want to activate  just msg me hi activate to +919867195048 

                                            i will activate your WhatsApp calling 

                          1st u update ur whatsapp 2.12.14 ten wil work ok 



    just press thanks


----------



## mtariq (Mar 24, 2015)

*thanx dude*



djredoo said:


> Thanks for activation! :good:

Click to collapse



thanx dude


----------



## vhsantos1 (Mar 24, 2015)

i_4_u89 said:


> guys Whatsapp calling server up again today only
> 
> who want to activate  just msg me hi activate to 9867195048
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tks in advanced


----------



## grborges (Mar 24, 2015)

Took too much work save all numbers. Say something on (removed number) And i call back.


Enviado do meu RAZR HD usando XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vandan33 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Activation*

Hi my number is +please thanks


----------



## mahipat (Mar 24, 2015)

Ping me on +91 96017 93308 to activate Whatsapp calling.
Ps - 1st download latest version (2.12.14)


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 24, 2015)

whatsapp me for activation

+989154990197

don't forget to say thankssss


----------



## dark11b (Mar 24, 2015)

*Thanks*



androidous said:


> WhatsApp me at +94 770041351 I can activate for you
> 
> Ty to @urviagarwal and @mohsinsomeoner for calling me

Click to collapse



Thanks for the activation


----------



## Denethor85 (Mar 24, 2015)

androidous said:


> WhatsApp me at +94 770041351 I can activate for you
> 
> Ty to @urviagarwal and @mohsinsomeoner for calling me

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## roulyz (Mar 24, 2015)

PM me on whatsapp for activation. +225 02260304. Restart phone after calling


----------



## Zixin (Mar 24, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> whatsapp me for activation
> 
> +989154990197
> 
> don't forget to say thankssss

Click to collapse



Thanks a million for the activation!!


----------



## jasper_dr (Mar 24, 2015)

*hey guys*

sible


----------



## Wagner Tavares (Mar 24, 2015)

roulyz said:


> PM me on whatsapp for activation. +225 02260304. Restart phone after calling

Click to collapse



Thanks so much for the help Roulyz. 

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## klausey (Mar 24, 2015)

Didn't work for me, i'm on +43 cellular. Are servers down? Is there a difference if i'm on 3g or wifi?

EDIT: Thx to Jasper it's working now


----------



## torickray (Mar 24, 2015)

Does it work on ios? I tried on my friend but it ask my friend to update whatsapp, which already the latest version


----------



## chamaria17e (Mar 24, 2015)

klausey said:


> Didn't work for me, i'm on +43 cellular. Are servers down? Is there a difference if i'm on 3g or wifi?

Click to collapse



Pm me I'll do it for you


----------



## agentskywalker (Mar 24, 2015)

*Yummy !!! So many numbers . . .*

It's great to see so many numbers in a single thread. U guys will definitely make the day for a spammer


----------



## grborges (Mar 24, 2015)

Guess that it is only for Android devices at the moment.

Motorola DROID RAZR HD 
Running Resurrection Remix Lollipop - v5.3.8

Enviado do meu RAZR HD usando XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Wagner Tavares (Mar 24, 2015)

torickray said:


> Does it work on ios? I tried on my friend but it ask my friend to update whatsapp, which already the latest version

Click to collapse



I've tried in IOS too and shows the same message. 

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 24, 2015)

Whatsapp me for activate calling

+989154990197


don't forget to say thanks


----------



## jasper_dr (Mar 24, 2015)

*Hello guys*

hey guys, i want to help you all out!


I CANT HELP YOU ANYMORE!! SRY IM SO TIRED, HELPED OVER 100 PEOPLE
Add ********** to your contacts and ill call you!
:good::good:

Oh and dont blame on me when i cant help you immediately, im just a normal schoolboy


----------



## htr5 (Mar 24, 2015)

Does the recipient have to pick up to activate?


----------



## ruleonyourself (Mar 24, 2015)

All working....acvtivated...in india too....anyone need help...PM me

Update your app to 2.12.14...thats is..and PM me


----------



## grborges (Mar 24, 2015)

htr5 said:


> Does the recipient have to pick up to activate?

Click to collapse



Guess that yes. All guys i've called just got activated this way

Motorola DROID RAZR HD 
Running Resurrection Remix Lollipop - v5.3.8

Enviado do meu RAZR HD usando XDA Free mobile app


----------



## haxor (Mar 24, 2015)

GET CALLS ui in Reborn

1) Backup conversations via "FULL WA REBORN BACKUP"
2) Uninstall Reborn
3) Download & Install original whatsapp from http://www.whatsapp.com/android/current/WhatsApp.apk 
4) Don't restore chats . 
5) Tell your friend to call you
6) Have conversation for 1-2 mins
7) Hang Up and Boom you now have calls ui
8) Uninstall Original WhatsApp
9) Install Reborn and restore chat


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 24, 2015)

whatsapp me for activating


+989154990197

don't forget to say thanks


----------



## djcristi (Mar 24, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> my number if any one wants activation
> 
> +989154990197

Click to collapse



thank you, you got me activated on second call.


----------



## androidfab (Mar 24, 2015)

kozxmartt said:


> If anyone wants to be activated, send me a message through PM. I will call as soon as I read your message.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot.....great


----------



## JrevengeL (Mar 24, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> whatsapp me for activating
> 
> 
> +989154990197
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! Second call activated calls for me.


----------



## AdamDevlopper (Mar 24, 2015)

Our User BadHead is offering WhatsApp Calling So be fast ...

http://xtreme-developing.com/whatsapp-calling-invite-stay-tuned-up/


----------



## sayeef (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for the activation!


----------



## kwoky2010 (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for activating my Whatsapp call.



jasper_dr said:


> hey guys, i want to help you all out!
> 
> 
> I CAN HELP YOU!
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## houssamt290 (Mar 24, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> whatsapp me for activating
> 
> 
> +989154990197
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you so much man, it works
SERVERS ARE UP


----------



## 3clypse (Mar 24, 2015)

grborges said:


> Took too much work save all numbers. Say something on +556281806483 And i call back.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu RAZR HD usando XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It worked! Thank you very much!


----------



## storm4real (Mar 24, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> whatsapp me for activation
> 
> +989154990197
> 
> don't forget to say thankssss

Click to collapse



Got it activated. Thanks a lot


----------



## chamaria17e (Mar 24, 2015)

jasper_dr said:


> hey guys, i want to help you all out!
> 
> 
> I CAN HELP YOU!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm... He's helping asap


----------



## uchiha_sasuke (Mar 24, 2015)

Call me +919797302343 plzz


----------



## roulyz (Mar 24, 2015)

PM me on whatsapp for activation +225 02260304


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 24, 2015)

superhaker said:


> Call me +919797302343 plzz

Click to collapse



i'm not getting your number at whatsapp

whatsapp me on

+989154990197


----------



## kk12002 (Mar 24, 2015)

now that's it's activated..do you think it can get deactivated if I install beta updates or playstore updates?


----------



## uchiha_sasuke (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks all of u for helpin activating it


----------



## chanze001 (Mar 24, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> i'm not getting your number at whatsapp
> 
> whatsapp me on
> 
> +989154990197

Click to collapse



Thank you for help.. Much Appreciated.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kozxmartt (Mar 24, 2015)

kk12002 said:


> now that's it's activated..do you think it can get deactivated if I install beta updates or playstore updates?

Click to collapse



Nope. It will not deactivate even if you install any updates.


----------



## luisurdaneta5 (Mar 24, 2015)

jasper_dr said:


> hey guys, i want to help you all out!
> 
> 
> I CAN HELP YOU!
> ...

Click to collapse



Thnks for the activation bro  :good:


----------



## jasper_dr (Mar 24, 2015)

*yeah*



htr5 said:


> Does the recipient have to pick up to activate?

Click to collapse



YES, if u want the feature, plz PM me +31658880893


----------



## ibshar (Mar 24, 2015)

Earlier people were giving out their numbers to GET the feature, now people are posting their numbers to GIVE the feature... :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## darkedyb (Mar 24, 2015)

Someone call me pls +59390971625


----------



## escarabajo (Mar 24, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> i'm not getting your number at whatsapp
> 
> whatsapp me on
> 
> +989154990197

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot man, you made my day


----------



## chamaria17e (Mar 24, 2015)

*want to help?*

*Hello helpers!*
If people posting their numbers really want to help, tell me. I can forward a huge no. of call requests to you.


----------



## snifer1981 (Mar 24, 2015)

jasper_dr said:


> YES, if u want the feature, plz PM me +31658880893

Click to collapse



Thanks for the activation.


----------



## mainakr6 (Mar 24, 2015)

jasper_dr said:


> YES, if u want the feature, plz PM me +31658880893

Click to collapse



Thanks for helping me out


----------



## dacorsa (Mar 24, 2015)

why if a call my friend doesn't active nothing? i have call in whatsapp but my friend can not active latest version of WA , why?

thanks


----------



## sultan1419 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey everyone number is +918288855242 <<sorry i don't need any security right now>> but who want whatsapp calling feature can contact me through whatsapp on that number given above and server is up for now i have activated 20 more upto this time


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 24, 2015)

dacorsa said:


> why if a call my friend doesn't active nothing? i have call in whatsapp but my friend can not active latest version of WA , why?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



say him whatsapp me on

+989154990197


----------



## Amit Iyer (Mar 24, 2015)

sultan1419 said:


> Hey everyone number is +918288855242 <<sorry i don't need any security right now>> but who want whatsapp calling feature can contact me through whatsapp on that number given above and server is up for now i have activated 20 more upto this time

Click to collapse



Please activate my Number (+919033016760)


----------



## Bartekreaper (Mar 24, 2015)

If anyone want call feature pm me in whatsapp +48 795057176 [emoji14]

Wysłane z mojej Z1 compact przy użyciu Tapatalk


----------



## pol971 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Giving away the feature*

If someone wants to get activated PM me ur number, i'll call you.


----------



## andreheitor (Mar 24, 2015)

Activations calls the servers are *ACTIVE*today, 24 / March / 2015.


----------



## Gwumex (Mar 24, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> whatsapp me for activation
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Tnx alot

 Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda Forum


----------



## Amit Iyer (Mar 24, 2015)

pol971 said:


> If someone wants to get activated PM me ur number, i'll call you.

Click to collapse



Please call me (+919033016760)


----------



## surya57 (Mar 24, 2015)

Message me in WhatsApp for activation. Thought to help you all from my thread but thread is closed by admins. 

No. +918686739858


----------



## mssalvador (Mar 24, 2015)

jasper_dr said:


> YES, if u want the feature, plz PM me +31658880893

Click to collapse



works for me too! THANKS!


----------



## genit (Mar 24, 2015)

*japser the friendly host*



jasper_dr said:


> YES, if u want the feature, plz PM me +31658880893

Click to collapse



Got activated, thanks Jasper.


----------



## edwuard (Mar 24, 2015)

*whatsapp call*

Sorry


----------



## hmen (Mar 24, 2015)

*pm me i will call you*

Calls are enabled again. I will call you... Pm me


----------



## Amit Iyer (Mar 24, 2015)

Please help me to active my whatsapp calling service call me  at (+919033016760)


----------



## elshad82 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Activation*

Somebody, please activate my number.
Many thanks in advance  )))
+994 50 441-3616


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 24, 2015)

My whatsapp calling feature activated today. Thanks for all xda users . Anyone needs. Pm me.


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 24, 2015)

If someone wants call activation whatsapp me

+989154990197


Don't forget to hit thanks


----------



## ricddr (Mar 24, 2015)

jasper_dr said:


> hey guys, i want to help you all out!
> 
> 
> I CAN HELP YOU!
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot bro! You just got me activated, this guy rocks people! He's helping a lot of people asap, have a nice day man and thanks again


----------



## Amit Iyer (Mar 24, 2015)

Amit Iyer said:


> Please help me to active my whatsapp calling service call me  at (+919033016760)

Click to collapse



Thanks everyone for activating my whatsapp


----------



## ricardofago (Mar 24, 2015)

Whoa, just found out the activation was working again and got a couple of calls. Thanks for the guys who helped me so quickly (@edwuard, @surya57 and @jasper_dr).


----------



## vanakkam2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

sultan1419 said:


> Hey everyone number is +918288855242 <<sorry i don't need any security right now>> but who want whatsapp calling feature can contact me through whatsapp on that number given above and server is up for now i have activated 20 more upto this time

Click to collapse



yes  my voice call activated, thanks a lot


----------



## firatsezer (Mar 24, 2015)

activate pls +49176477468xxx thx

done. thx


----------



## falkon117 (Mar 24, 2015)

If someone wants call activation whatsapp me

*+7963********


----------



## Mach5 (Mar 24, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> If someone wants call activation whatsapp me
> 
> +989154990197
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please help me ! 
[number deleted]


----------



## kozxmartt (Mar 24, 2015)

If anyone wants to be activated, send me a message through PM. 
I will call as soon as I read your message.


----------



## sagarkv (Mar 24, 2015)

thanks jasper_dr for calling me


----------



## UmarBurney (Mar 24, 2015)

For invitations, check out this thread.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3061062


----------



## vanakkam2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

firatsezer said:


> activate pls +49176477468xxx thx
> 
> done. thx

Click to collapse



pls check


----------



## Fienamie (Mar 24, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> If someone wants call activation whatsapp me
> 
> +989154990197
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bro, fastest response. Thorbaik... :good:


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm activated whatsapp calling feature more than 4 people's


----------



## elshad82 (Mar 24, 2015)

elshad82 said:


> Somebody, please activate my number.
> Many thanks in advance  )))
> +994 50 441-3616

Click to collapse



Thank you very much. Already activated.


----------



## darwin.carballo (Mar 24, 2015)

check this thread for invitation http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/offering-invites-whatsapp-voice-calling-t3063221


----------



## kriskobinz (Mar 24, 2015)

PM me for instant activation!


----------



## sultan1419 (Mar 24, 2015)

Check my post no. #878 on page no.88


----------



## LuisDias (Mar 24, 2015)

I can help too.. +351919180253

Leave a message and I'll call you..


----------



## edwuard (Mar 24, 2015)

Me 2 I'm here  every one u need to have the latest version of whatsapp from  Google play


----------



## rgponce (Mar 24, 2015)

i wanna thanks @agentskywalker for the help.
Thank you veeeery much


----------



## leodfmello (Mar 24, 2015)

LuisDias said:


> I can help too.. +351919180253
> 
> Leave a message and I'll call you..

Click to collapse



Hey Man!! Thank you very much!!

Working fine here!!


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 24, 2015)

If someone wants call activation whatsapp me

+989154990197


Don't forget to hit thanks :good: :good:


----------



## Darinator (Mar 24, 2015)

*Thanks bro!*



mohsinsomeone said:


> If someone wants call activation whatsapp me
> 
> +989154990197
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much!


----------



## mindy lim (Mar 24, 2015)

*whatsapp  call activation*

Hi there

is e server still up n anyone could help to activate e call faeture?


----------



## LuisDias (Mar 24, 2015)

mindy lim said:


> Hi there
> 
> is e server still up n anyone could help to activate e call faeture?

Click to collapse



Pm me your number. .


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 24, 2015)

yeh  whatsapp me for activation


+989154990197


----------



## leodfmello (Mar 24, 2015)

I Can help activate too.

Just send me a PM requesting, i call back. +555591433851


----------



## edwuard (Mar 24, 2015)

WhatsApp to my number deleted because people don't read this post  I call everybody don't forget to hit thanks all who needs activation u need to stay on 214 http://www.whatsapp.com/android/ if u have the latest and I call u and the call feature don't appear just downgrade to the link i posted here and after that u update and the call appear I don't know how they make a big mess


----------



## morrichad (Mar 24, 2015)

If anyone can help activate my number thru a pm to me. I would appreciate it, very much. Also if angentskywalker is handy could try again since you did try to help me a couple of days ago!


----------



## darwin.carballo (Mar 24, 2015)

*cant make calls, have feature activated*

I have feature activated but when i make a call it terminated inmediatly, anyone knows reason??


----------



## erb1016 (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks mohsinsomeone for activitating


----------



## thijsniehof (Mar 24, 2015)

App @ +31623055758 and I will try to help activating


----------



## leodfmello (Mar 24, 2015)

darwin.carballo said:


> I have feature activated but when i make a call it terminated inmediatly, anyone knows reason??

Click to collapse



Are you using XML mod ?? That's the only reason.


----------



## kk12002 (Mar 24, 2015)

is it enable for everone officially?


----------



## darwin.carballo (Mar 24, 2015)

leodfmello said:


> Are you using XML mod ?? That's the only reason.

Click to collapse



Nop, using the last version downloaded from whatsapp oficial web page


----------



## kumeipark (Mar 24, 2015)

Download the latest version 
http://www.whatsapp.com/android/current/WhatsApp.apk

Sent from my C6802


----------



## Microsaft (Mar 24, 2015)

@edwuard ... thanks for activating


----------



## bosse1979 (Mar 24, 2015)

can someone call me??


----------



## Frankcysco (Mar 24, 2015)

*hi*

Wowwww the servers now are up..... please call me +52 7221680978


----------



## falkon117 (Mar 24, 2015)

bosse1979 said:


> can someone call me??

Click to collapse



 Write your numb in PM and I will call.


----------



## ichikuro9 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Activated yeah!!!*

Thanks to Pascal or Pascar from Mexico I guess..my bad dude ..did not catch ur name correctly.
So yeah mine is activated now.
Remember the caller and receiver both should talk or keep the line open for atleast 10 to 20 seconds for the feature to activate. That time is for the whatsapp server to register you as VOIP activated user.  
And miss calls don't activate the interface, so make sure you message the person you are calling first.
You can message me on +919975538684.


----------



## anshulahuja007 (Mar 24, 2015)

falkon117 said:


> Write your numb in PM and I will call.

Click to collapse



Hey can u activate calling for me


----------



## morrichad (Mar 24, 2015)

LuisDias said:


> I can help too.. +351919180253
> 
> Leave a message and I'll call you..

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help Luis! :highfive:


----------



## k2p2c2 (Mar 24, 2015)

edwuard said:


> WhatsApp to my number +34 661051333 I call everybody don't forget to hit thanks all who needs activation u need to stay on 214 http://www.whatsapp.com/android/ if u have the latest and I call u and the call feature don't appear just downgrade to the link i posted here and after that u update and the call appear I don't know how they make a big mess

Click to collapse



Thank you very much Edwuard!!!!


----------



## nivek2000 (Mar 24, 2015)

Now servers are up, so my number is +573153220262 if you want activate call service, just give me a message to help you


----------



## wingzero (Mar 24, 2015)

androidous said:


> WhatsApp me at +94 770041351 I can activate for you
> 
> Ty to @urviagarwal and @mohsinsomeoner for calling me

Click to collapse



Many thanks for helping to get my calling feature activated.  :good:


----------



## bosse1979 (Mar 24, 2015)

ichikuro9 said:


> Thanks to Pascal or Pascar from Mexico I guess..my bad dude ..did not catch ur name correctly.
> So yeah mine is activated now.
> Remember the caller and receiver both should talk or keep the line open for atleast 10 to 20 seconds for the feature to activate. That time is for the whatsapp server to register you as VOIP activated user.
> And miss calls don't activate the interface, so make sure you message the person you are calling first.
> You can message me on +919975538684.

Click to collapse



thank you!


----------



## bitworm93 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Offerring Invites*

*Quote:*
*Offering invites:*
*Download 2.12.5 or 2.12.14*
*Request a call at +96892995946 on whatsapp

Hit the thanks button if I helped you:good:*


----------



## gello924 (Mar 24, 2015)

Just updated to 214... can i get a PM to activate please


----------



## chamaria17e (Mar 24, 2015)

*I can help you to activate your call feature*

*Download 2.12.5 or 2.12.14 And contact me.*
*I Can Call You!...*
*Today I called 100s of users and it worked for almost everyone.
You too can request call at REMOVED (Whatsapp only please)*
*Hit thanks/Like button if I helped you.
Good day!*


----------



## .::[email protected]::. (Mar 24, 2015)

*NEED HELP*

Hey, my call feature got activated today but there seems to be a problem. Whenever I call someone, it automatically disconnects after 3-4 seconds no matter if the other person picks the call or not   . Could you please help me out in solving this issue? I activated this feature for some of my friends too but they don't have any problems like this.  

Thanks!


----------



## tengoku (Mar 24, 2015)

nivek2000 said:


> Now servers are up, so my number is +573153220262 if you want activate call service, just give me a message to help you

Click to collapse



sent a whatsapp message to help me out... thanks!

EDIT.. Had To Uninstall the app and restart the device.. but now i have the call tab... Thanks!!


----------



## bukva (Mar 24, 2015)

I would like to thank buddy who helped me today to activate calling feature.

Whoever you are, thank you!


----------



## ichikuro9 (Mar 24, 2015)

.::[email protected]::. said:


> Hey, my call feature got activated today but there seems to be a problem. Whenever I call someone, it automatically disconnects after 3-4 seconds no matter if the other person picks the call or not   . Could you please help me out in solving this issue? I activated this feature for some of my friends too but they don't have any problems like this.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



No worries ..the whatsapp VOIP still has issues.
People I call on whatsapp can hear my voice but I cannot hear their voice. May be some issue with my Android mobile. You can try restarting your phone.


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 24, 2015)

.::[email protected]::. said:


> Hey, my call feature got activated today but there seems to be a problem. Whenever I call someone, it automatically disconnects after 3-4 seconds no matter if the other person picks the call or not   . Could you please help me out in solving this issue? I activated this feature for some of my friends too but they don't have any problems like this.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Upgrade to the latest version -2.12.14 if you haven't already.


----------



## chamaria17e (Mar 24, 2015)

.::[email protected]::. said:


> Hey, my call feature got activated today but there seems to be a problem. Whenever I call someone, it automatically disconnects after 3-4 seconds no matter if the other person picks the call or not   . Could you please help me out in solving this issue? I activated this feature for some of my friends too but they don't have any problems like this.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Download 2.12.14 from website.
Similar problem occurs if someone edits the XML file. If you have also changed it, install wa again and it should work properly


----------



## tharmor (Mar 24, 2015)

Activated 100 today


----------



## edwuard (Mar 24, 2015)

*WhatsApp call trouble*

Read carefully my post on page 93, in some cases don't work after a 2 of 3 calling, stop asking  me why did you don't  have a call ui if you not read my post, in some cases work with the version 214, in some only with  215 i make me clear so message to me  at the number on post on page 93 and read the post. I think whatsapp is playing with us so be patient like i am but stop wasting my time when u messages my number


----------



## .::[email protected]::. (Mar 24, 2015)

ichikuro9 said:


> No worries ..the whatsapp VOIP still has issues.
> People I call on whatsapp can hear my voice but I cannot hear their voice. May be some issue with my Android mobile. You can try restarting your phone.

Click to collapse



The call is absolutely fine. Others can call me and even the quality is good but this problem seems to be only for me  I tried restarting 3-4 times but the problem still persists.


----------



## xxxfirenzexxx (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes, confirmed. The server of whatsapp, is just opened today, but need have a final version 2.12.14 installed. [emoji671] 

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ichikuro9 (Mar 24, 2015)

.::[email protected]::. said:


> The call is absolutely fine. Others can call me and even the quality is good but this problem seems to be only for me  I tried restarting 3-4 times but the problem still persists.

Click to collapse



Try reinstalling it ..if the interface doesnt come back ..tell one of your friends to call you from their activated whatsapp ..or just message me ..+919975538684


----------



## SummerBoyz (Mar 24, 2015)

anyone can call me on +60162888735? Thanks


----------



## Vertis42 (Mar 24, 2015)

--

Got it. Thanks!


----------



## SummerBoyz (Mar 24, 2015)

ichikuro9 said:


> Try reinstalling it ..if the interface doesnt come back ..tell one of your friends to call you from their activated whatsapp ..or just message me ..+919975538684

Click to collapse



Bro the interface is not update, can u call me? +60162888735 thanks


----------



## HeisehKiiN (Mar 24, 2015)

@bitworm93 just activated mine 
Thanks, mate :good:


----------



## ichikuro9 (Mar 24, 2015)

SummerBoyz said:


> Bro the interface is not update, can u call me? +60162888735 thanks

Click to collapse



Hope your's is working fine ..now it's your chance ..call your friends


----------



## SummerBoyz (Mar 24, 2015)

ichikuro9 said:


> Try reinstalling it ..if the interface doesnt come back ..tell one of your friends to call you from their activated whatsapp ..or just message me ..+919975538684

Click to collapse



Thanks again, for making my call feature works. 

Now for those who need call, u can msg me at +60162888735.


----------



## Snuggy (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm activated now, pm me if you wan tto be also =D


----------



## .::[email protected]::. (Mar 24, 2015)

ichikuro9 said:


> Try reinstalling it ..if the interface doesnt come back ..tell one of your friends to call you from their activated whatsapp ..or just message me ..+919975538684

Click to collapse





chamaria17e said:


> Download 2.12.14 from website.
> Similar problem occurs if someone edits the XML file. If you have also changed it, install wa again and it should work properly

Click to collapse





antiquiet said:


> Upgrade to the latest version -2.12.14 if you haven't already.

Click to collapse



Updated to 2.12.14. The interface was already there but the problem still persists  Any more suggestions. please help me out 
Thanks!


----------



## MauriceFdo (Mar 24, 2015)

I got whatsapp calls thanks to bitworm93  it works great. The quality is good. I downloaded it from website and I have a galaxy S4 on kit Kat


----------



## SummerBoyz (Mar 24, 2015)

ichikuro9 said:


> Hope your's is working fine ..now it's your chance ..call your friends

Click to collapse



Yup is working, but most of my friends is sleep now, maybe tomorrow I will call my friend


----------



## gello924 (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks to *chamaria17e*, I'm activated and good to go!!! Trying to get all my friends here in Freeport, Bahamas activated but most of them thought it was a hoax (for good reason) until the first two people I in-turn called to activate confirmed it!


----------



## Snuggy (Mar 24, 2015)

Those who want to be activated, pls pm me.


----------



## rudolfm (Mar 24, 2015)

.::[email protected]::. said:


> Updated to 2.12.14. The interface was already there but the problem still persists  Any more suggestions. please help me out
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



First UNINSTALL whatsapp.
Then install 2.12.14 from whatsapp.com.
Get called.


----------



## .::[email protected]::. (Mar 24, 2015)

rudolfm said:


> First UNINSTALL whatsapp.
> Then install 2.12.14 from whatsapp.com.
> Get called.

Click to collapse



Yeah I did that only. Uninstalled my whatsapp. Downloaded latest apk from whatsapp's website. Installed it and then tried again but still the same problem.


----------



## hystrix65 (Mar 24, 2015)

Snuggy said:


> Those who want to be activated, pls pm me.

Click to collapse



You have PM


----------



## nivek2000 (Mar 24, 2015)

.::[email protected]::. said:


> Yeah I did that only. Uninstalled my whatsapp. Downloaded latest apk from whatsapp's website. Installed it and then tried again but still the same problem.

Click to collapse



You restart phone after install it???
That Works for me!


----------



## Pachapapa (Mar 24, 2015)

edwuard said:


> Read carefully my post on page 93, in some cases don't work after a 2 of 3 calling, stop asking  me why did you don't  have a call ui if you not read my post, in some cases work with the version 214, in some only with  215 i make me clear so message to me  at the number on post on page 93 and read the post. I think whatsapp is playing with us so be patient like i am but stop wasting my time when u messages my number

Click to collapse



Thanks for help. Tomorrow will try in a location  with cell and Internet connection.  I am convinced  that the SIG must be active for WhatsApp to check mobile number.


----------



## coolncool2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

*activation for whatsapp call*

please activate the calling of my whatsapp account (not activated in previous attempt) . thanks in advance please pm.


----------



## hystrix65 (Mar 24, 2015)

bitworm93 said:


> Quote:
> Offering invites: please contact me via whatsapp by sending me a message to +96892995946 for getting a call from me

Click to collapse



Thankyou bitworm93 !!!
Great!!!


----------



## azuelagomez (Mar 24, 2015)

Is there anybody here who could make me a whatsapp call to me? I would give my phone number via PM

Thank you in advance!

Edit, I´m now activated


----------



## crossalpha1 (Mar 24, 2015)

+263779276387 send a message. For an invite


----------



## Snuggy (Mar 24, 2015)

azuelagomez said:


> Is there anybody here who could make me a whatsapp call to me? I would give my phone number via PM
> 
> Thank you in advance!

Click to collapse



Are you activated? If not I can activate you.


----------



## azuelagomez (Mar 24, 2015)

Snuggy said:


> Are you activated? If not I can activate you.

Click to collapse




You have a PM 

Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## ivahmet (Mar 24, 2015)

thijsniehof said:


> App @ +31623055758 and I will try to help activating

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## chanze001 (Mar 24, 2015)

Need a call for whatsapp VoIP activation???? PM me.. ?✌?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## renwobai (Mar 24, 2015)

*Help Whatsapp Call Activation.*

msg me on whatsapp (+91 9003037679) for activating call service


----------



## MK99 (Mar 24, 2015)

Is activation ended already today? Doesn't work any more.


----------



## chanze001 (Mar 24, 2015)

MK99 said:


> Is activation ended already today? Doesn't work any more.

Click to collapse



Should still be up.. Just activated a few peeps.. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 24, 2015)

MK99 said:


> Is activation ended already today? Doesn't work any more.

Click to collapse



sometimes activation requires more than a call, for instance, some users must reboot their phone or upgrade to the latest version of whatsapp. Some other users have been able to get it activated with version 2.12.5 and without rebooting.


----------



## Ferrandis (Mar 24, 2015)

thank you @chanze001 for activate!!!!!

great!!!!


----------



## srivatsan.dayal (Mar 24, 2015)

Guys activation window is still active. PM me your number, i ll call you.


----------



## Vtrendzzy (Mar 24, 2015)

8446032674 plz give me a call. I can change the interface but getting a call is important as to stay activated.


----------



## chanze001 (Mar 24, 2015)

this has worked for the peeps Ive activated --->>>> 

download latest version from whatsapp website, clear cache, then uninstall app, finally, install latest whatsapp version that you downloaded..  

when activating.. they say the person [in need of activation] must answer, which is true, let call last for up to 10 seconds. then check UI, if still not activated, "send message via whatsapp to the person calling", and have that person call back, let the call last up to 10 seconds again.. once complete.. your UI should change and you should be good to go.. ??✌

if still not working, Server must be offline or you're on a modded app version.. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jones1024 (Mar 24, 2015)

*thanks...*



bitworm93 said:


> Quote:
> Offering invites: please contact me via whatsapp by sending me a message to +96892995946 for getting a call from me

Click to collapse



Thank you...


----------



## niko0o (Mar 24, 2015)

srivatsan.dayal said:


> Guys activation window is still active. PM me your number, i ll call you.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much!


----------



## Ferrandis (Mar 24, 2015)

I can help you to activate your call feature
Download the lastest version in the web and  contact me.
You can request call at pm
I will help all I can. 
Patience


----------



## kamisaints (Mar 24, 2015)

*chanze001 is the man*

Thanks for the activation chanze001!!!


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 24, 2015)

UmarBurney said:


> For invitations, check out this thread.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3061062

Click to collapse




darwin.carballo said:


> check this thread for invitation http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/offering-invites-whatsapp-voice-calling-t3063221

Click to collapse



Read the op of this thread


----------



## PantsDownJedi (Mar 24, 2015)

Taking a break


----------



## Shamvu (Mar 24, 2015)

chamaria17e said:


> *Download 2.12.5 or 2.12.14 And contact me.*
> *I Can Call You!...*
> *Today I called 100s of users and it worked for almost everyone.
> You too can request call at +31658880893 (Whatsapp only please)*
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Montana357 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Whatsapp invite*

hello i 19096392236 can invite ppl and him too>> +1 (408) 669-3968


----------



## wolfmanro (Mar 24, 2015)

PantsDownJedi said:


> I'm available to activate people. Send your number via private message.
> 
> Open the play store and make sure your app is up to date before trying.

Click to collapse



You, sir, are a gentleman. I tip my biker helmet to you. Thanks a lot!


----------



## PantsDownJedi (Mar 24, 2015)

Taking a break


----------



## kikemotions (Mar 24, 2015)

PantsDownJedi said:


> I'm available to activate people. Send your number via private message.
> 
> Open the play store and make sure your app is up to date before trying.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for helping me. i now have Whatsapp calls. im at the office right now, but later will start making calls to help others from XDA.


----------



## mdxdave (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks to @chanze001 :good::good:


----------



## dantenol (Mar 24, 2015)

Can Someone call me plz!!! +553799131393!! (PM before)


----------



## roulyz (Mar 24, 2015)

PM me on Whatsapp for activation +225 02260304


----------



## bondaru18 (Mar 24, 2015)

Tnx xda, tnx friends .


----------



## PantsDownJedi (Mar 24, 2015)

I've don't know if this is back in the thread burried somewhere, but The first activations i did today were short calls.  After it didn't work for someone and I called back, he suggested it takes 2 minutes of in call talk which I didn't believe because it wasn't my experience with others.  The next one I did didn't work and on the call back I told him to wait two minutes as I set my phone aside. That worked for him as well which is two in row. 
If people are running into this, verify the person has updated on the play store by opening and cchecking (it doesn't always immediately notify you of updates). Make sure their running an unmodified Whatsapp, and suggest by text, if it doesn't work, that you put your phone aside when they pick up and they hold the line for just over 2 minutes.


----------



## amir.advance (Mar 24, 2015)

activated

TnQ

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## maultasche (Mar 24, 2015)

thx stranger

next time servers are up I'll activate again


----------



## fesg19 (Mar 25, 2015)

maultasche said:


> thx stranger
> 
> if you want to get activated pm me your number and i'll call you

Click to collapse



Thank you!


----------



## ehrw (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks! Still up!


----------



## phabran (Mar 25, 2015)

Hanzo.Hasashi said:


> same here. did the trick with the emulator (latest wa 2.12.12) but it doesn΄t work. i still remain on the old wa without the three buttons

Click to collapse



Just got it. Now it's working.


----------



## ra303 (Mar 25, 2015)

I am available to activate anyone. PM me ur number.


----------



## Arjav23 (Mar 25, 2015)

Server still up?


----------



## kaarosu (Mar 25, 2015)

Activated thanks.


----------



## samahanta (Mar 25, 2015)

*Whatsapp calling feature invites!!*

Download new versión  w w w.   whatsapp    . com/android/   (without spaces) send me an email geeksta2.0 at gmail com   ill Call you  (without spaces)


----------



## grborges (Mar 25, 2015)

Does anyone know if is it possible to go to a custom whatsapp client And still have the calling feature enabled?

Motorola DROID RAZR HD 
Running Resurrection Remix Lollipop - v5.3.8

Enviado do meu RAZR HD usando XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bhagwanbiradar (Mar 25, 2015)

*have downloaded whatsapp latest version .. please call me 09000143383*

have downloaded whatsapp latest version .. please call me 09000143383


----------



## agalam84 (Mar 25, 2015)

bhagwanbiradar said:


> have downloaded whatsapp latest version .. please call me 09000143383

Click to collapse



Yor phone is wrong mate. just put +34 (for spain) or +58 (venezuela) +1 (usa).. then your phone number


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 25, 2015)

*How To Activate Voice-Calling On Your iPhone?*

Step 1. Download and install WhatsApp beta 2.12.0.1 on your iPhone.

Step 2. Add iMokholes repository to your list of Cydia sources. To do so, launch Cydia after installing WhatsApp and add the repository code "apt.imokhles.com" to Cydia sources.

Step 3. Install WhatsAppCallEnabler by going into the Settings of the app.

Step 4. Contact a friend who has the voice-calling activated and request him/her to make a call to you.

These steps will activate free voice-calling on your iOS WhatsApp app. Note that this method is not approved by Apple or WhatsApp and this article does not promote jailbreaking of your iPhones. Once the feature is fully tested to WhatsApp's satisfaction, users of the messaging app across all platforms will be treated with voice-calling through an OTA update.


----------



## saigon66 (Mar 25, 2015)

I got version 2.12.5. Can some one active voice call for me ? Thanks. 
I got actieved. Thanks.


----------



## PaulaSpiegel (Mar 25, 2015)

*please call me*

+1 809 991 8822


----------



## JairoAV25 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Calling*

I just call the two persons above. . .


----------



## hertz9511 (Mar 25, 2015)

JairoAV25 said:


> I just call the two persons above. . .

Click to collapse



call me, +6012 2283 772 (Malaysia)
thanks


----------



## hugo2391 (Mar 25, 2015)

Please call me +59178811630 
Thanks


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 25, 2015)

anyone want to activate whatsapp calling

Whatsapp me

+989154990197


DONT FORGET TO HIT THANKS


----------



## PaulaSpiegel (Mar 25, 2015)

JairoAV25 said:


> I just call the two persons above. . .

Click to collapse



Many
thanks


----------



## hendisap (Mar 25, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> anyone want to activate whatsapp calling
> 
> Whatsapp me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks For Invite Bro


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone who want to activate whatsapp calling feature 
Whatsapp me: +919657368637
 Don't forget to hit thanks. @harshwardhan ghundare

---------- Post added at 05:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 AM ----------

_BOOM BABY_


----------



## hugo2391 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks a lot to everyone


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 25, 2015)

anyone want to activate whatsapp calling

Whatsapp me

+989154990197


DONT FORGET TO HIT THANKS


----------



## Joeleherrera (Mar 25, 2015)

*Making invites*

Just send me a message to whatsapp and I'll call you
+50432418368


----------



## irfanbaloch478 (Mar 25, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> anyone want to activate whatsapp calling
> 
> whatsapp me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you sooo much


----------



## iPusak Gaoq™ (Mar 25, 2015)

Can anyone help me activated my call features?

my number is (malaysia) : already activated

Thank You....

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




mohsinsomeone said:


> anyone want to activate whatsapp calling
> 
> Whatsapp me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank You buddy :good:


----------



## S.i.d_ (Mar 25, 2015)

Have my WhatsApp VOIP activated but some people only get a misscall notification when I call them, no call at all.


----------



## amolji (Mar 25, 2015)

sm1 call me and help me to activate

thanks a lot 
activated


----------



## Ashutosh1313 (Mar 25, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> anyone want to activate whatsapp calling
> 
> Whatsapp me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much! Activated in seconds


----------



## mindy lim (Mar 25, 2015)

*thanks*

Thank you very much for your help! 




mohsinsomeone said:


> If someone wants call activation whatsapp me
> 
> +989154990197
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for all users


----------



## Monulimje14 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Call*

8306384238


----------



## piyushp (Mar 25, 2015)

Let me know if anyone want the calling feature to be activate. 

Message me in +91 9886211028


----------



## xyeso (Mar 25, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> anyone want to activate whatsapp calling
> Whatsapp me
> DONT FORGET TO HIT THANKS

Click to collapse



Thank you so much!


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 25, 2015)

Monulimje14 said:


> 8306384238

Click to collapse




if you want to activate
Whatsapp me

+989154990197

Don't forget to hit thanks button


----------



## Monulimje14 (Mar 25, 2015)

8306384238


----------



## renwobai (Mar 25, 2015)

*Help Whatsapp Call Activation..*

Help Whatsapp Call Activation.
msg me on whatsapp (+91 9003037679) for activating call service.


----------



## blackhat84 (Mar 25, 2015)

[/COLOR]All set thank you all!!!!


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 25, 2015)

blackhat84 said:


> Hi guys I'm pretty sure no one in my country in Honduras has the feature,  please help me  out,  +50433092438.  Thank you
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 AM ----------
> 
> All set thank you all!!!!

Click to collapse



Whatsapp me
i will activate yours

+9891549990197


----------



## roulyz (Mar 25, 2015)

PM me on Whatsapp for activation +225 02260304


----------



## sheraroma (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks Mohsin for taking your time out and activating my whatsapp calling feature and to trithestip to starting this thread up...


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 25, 2015)

sheraroma said:


> Thanks Mohsin for taking your time out and activating my whatsapp calling feature and to trithestip to starting this thread up...

Click to collapse



your welcome


ANY ONE WANTS TO ACTIVATE WHATSAPP CALLING
JUST SEND A MESSEGE TO WHATSAPP

+989154990197


----------



## kk12002 (Mar 25, 2015)

so when do they close servers?


----------



## munyuki (Mar 25, 2015)

*whatsapp calling*

Hi guys I'm pretty sure no one in my country in South Africa has the feature, please help me out, +2798115296. Thank you

Kind Regards Tapiwa


----------



## S.i.d_ (Mar 25, 2015)

kk12002 said:


> so when do they close servers?

Click to collapse



It all depends on WhatsApp, how many more beta testers they want to add to their user base. So basically no one knows when the servers would go down.


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 25, 2015)

munyuki said:


> Hi guys I'm pretty sure no one in my country in South Africa has the feature, please help me out, +2798115296. Thank you
> 
> Kind Regards Tapiwa

Click to collapse



just pm me at whatsapp

JUST SEND A MESSEGE TO WHATSAPP i will activate yours

+989154990197

Don't forget to press thanks button


----------



## falkon117 (Mar 25, 2015)

You want voice call activation whatsapp me

+7963*******


----------



## gersonhaus (Mar 25, 2015)

S.i.d_ said:


> It all depends on WhatsApp, how many more beta testers they want to add to their user base. So basically no one knows when the servers would go down.

Click to collapse



When servers are down people already activated can use call feature ?

Sent from my Nexus 10 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 25, 2015)

gersonhaus said:


> When servers are down people already activated can use call feature ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



yeah why not

anyone want Call activation Whatsapp me


+989154990197


----------



## sultan1419 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey everyone number is +918288855242 <<sorry i don't need any security right now>> but who want whatsapp calling feature can contact me through whatsapp on that number given above and server is up for now.


----------



## wrighty1973 (Mar 25, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> just pm me at whatsapp
> 
> JUST SEND A MESSEGE TO WHATSAPP i will activate yours
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This user delivered the goods. Thanks are given and the world is a better place. What a guy!


----------



## bondaru18 (Mar 25, 2015)

For enabled, leave my phone number in a PM .


----------



## wrighty1973 (Mar 25, 2015)

Big thanks to mohsinsomeone for helping people to get the call function.


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 25, 2015)

anyone want Call activation Whatsapp me



+989154990197



sometimes it takes two calls so don't panic


----------



## chuchow (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks mohsinsomeone
hit thanks button for you already my number is xxxx8161


----------



## roulyz (Mar 25, 2015)

PM me on whatsapp for activation. +225 02260304. and after call if you don't see new tab Restart phone


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 25, 2015)

chuchow said:


> Thanks mohsinsomeone
> hit thanks button for you already my number is xxxx8161

Click to collapse



you're welcom

ANY ONE WANTS TO ACTIVATE WHATSAPP CALLING.......................

JUST WHATSAPP ME

+989154990197


----------



## gambit8 (Mar 25, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> anyone want Call activation Whatsapp me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I got mine activated through your 2 calls.  
Sincerely Thanks mohsinsomeone
Already hit thanks button for you my number is xxxx5677 :good::victory::highfive:


----------



## BenDroid1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Callin window open 
For invite /call 
Whatsapp me  at 18763564254

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## joshi101 (Mar 25, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> you're welcom
> 
> ANY ONE WANTS TO ACTIVATE WHATSAPP CALLING.......................
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx for activating !!! @mohsinsomeone


----------



## wrighty1973 (Mar 25, 2015)

Servers appear to be down again.


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 25, 2015)

If you block a person he/she still can call you? Anyone knows for sure?


----------



## joostw79 (Mar 25, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> anyone want to activate whatsapp calling
> 
> Whatsapp me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man, much appreciated!


----------



## Defallen (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the invite, wrighty1973!


----------



## wrighty1973 (Mar 25, 2015)

Defallen said:


> Thanks for the invite, wrighty1973!

Click to collapse



No problem. Keep on spreading the love.


----------



## ckhon6 (Mar 25, 2015)

wrighty1973 said:


> If anyone wants the new call function, send a message via WhatsApp to:
> 
> +31650929292
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help bro! Appreciate it!


----------



## nibzzz (Mar 25, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> you're welcom
> 
> ANY ONE WANTS TO ACTIVATE WHATSAPP CALLING.......................
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Legend...  Cheers man


----------



## falkon117 (Mar 25, 2015)

You want voice call activation? Send  a message via WhatsApp

+7963*******


----------



## dominatore22 (Mar 25, 2015)

wrighty1973 said:


> If anyone wants the new call function, send a message via WhatsApp to:
> 
> +31650929292
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 He activated me! +1 legit and friendly guy


----------



## juancaar (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you very much. It actually took 3 calls for me (plus another 2 another friend did for me). 

Working, legit! Thanks! 



dominatore22 said:


> He activated me! +1 legit and friendly guy

Click to collapse





wrighty1973 said:


> If anyone wants the new call function, send a message via WhatsApp to:
> 
> +31650929292
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Aikem85 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Call me*

Please Call me to activate the service +393471857586. I will do it forma other users


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 25, 2015)

nibzzz said:


> Legend...  Cheers man

Click to collapse



I'm just a small of you


anyone want to activate whatsapp calling

Whatsapp me

+989154990197


DONT FORGET TO HIT THANKS


----------



## Hussien Mustafa (Mar 25, 2015)

pm me  +201093932234 and call me pleasee!


----------



## mustangkervin (Mar 25, 2015)

Can someone please contact me +596696793869 so I can get the whatsapp calling invitation please


----------



## smdv123 (Mar 25, 2015)

*call me please*

i hav downloaded whatsapp 2.12.14 call me please  +918870843800


----------



## Hussien Mustafa (Mar 25, 2015)

+201093932234 PM me i'll call you.


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 25, 2015)

Any one wants to activate whatsapp calling.......................
*
just whatsapp me

+989154990197*


----------



## GiovanniArpino (Mar 25, 2015)

*he helped me,thanks a lot*

Thanks mohsinsomenone????


----------



## kalinago (Mar 25, 2015)

*Thanks*

Works


----------



## wrighty1973 (Mar 25, 2015)

If anyone wants the new call function, send a message via WhatsApp to:

+31650929292

And I will try to activate as many as possible until the servers close again.

And don't forget to spread the love and hit that thanks button people


----------



## daTom24 (Mar 25, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Any one wants to activate whatsapp calling.......................
> *
> just whatsapp me
> 
> +989154990197*

Click to collapse



Thank you very much!


----------



## xsxixtxhx (Mar 25, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Any one wants to activate whatsapp calling.......................
> *
> just whatsapp me
> 
> +989154990197*

Click to collapse



Thanks for you help mohsinsomeone. it is now working for me


----------



## Exiled Eye (Mar 25, 2015)

NOP


----------



## Spike Rebel (Mar 25, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Any one wants to activate whatsapp calling.......................
> *
> just whatsapp me
> 
> +989154990197*

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot, it's working.

Sent from my SM-G800H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GeorgeM269 (Mar 25, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Any one wants to activate whatsapp calling.......................
> *
> just whatsapp me
> 
> +989154990197*

Click to collapse



thanks


----------



## kumeipark (Mar 25, 2015)

TZombi1234 said:


> +393383701643

Click to collapse



Called!!

Sent from my C6802


----------



## bramete (Mar 25, 2015)

*thank youmohsinsomeone!!!*

thank youmohsinsomeone!!!


----------



## CRONick (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks a lot "mohsinsomeone" :good:


----------



## matthewcsy (Mar 25, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Any one wants to activate whatsapp calling.......................
> *
> just whatsapp me
> 
> +989154990197*

Click to collapse



 thank you mohsinsomeone!!!


----------



## darwin.carballo (Mar 25, 2015)

For activation feature call, send me message +59170231125 

Check your versión 2.12.5 after call maybe you need restart phone 

If helped, maybe thanks me 

Sent from my Xperia Acro S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## wrighty1973 (Mar 25, 2015)

Servers are down.


----------



## sphinx066 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks ?????

Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yopmailll (Mar 25, 2015)

bitworm93 said:


> Quote:
> Offering invites: please contact me via whatsapp by sending me a message to +96892995946 for getting a call from me

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## sultan1419 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey everyone server is up text me back from Whatsapp on +918288855242 i will call you.
As some users don't believe so try it


----------



## Marshallino (Mar 25, 2015)

Free WhatsApp call invites.

1- WhatsApp me at +***********
2- I will call you
3- You will pick up.

If that didn't enable WhatsApp call feature, go to WhatsApp app info, click on force close and re-open WhatsApp.

If that also didn't work, go to WhatsApp's official website and download the latest version.


----------



## Lw00d (Mar 25, 2015)

wrighty1973 said:


> 1: Get latest version of WhatsApp here - www.whatsapp.com/android
> 
> 2: Send me a message via Whatsapp - +31650929292
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that was quick.. thanks wrighty


----------



## Lucamania (Mar 25, 2015)

wrighty1973 said:


> 1: Get latest version of WhatsApp here -
> 
> 2: Send me a message via Whatsapp - +31650929292
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## renwobai (Mar 25, 2015)

*Help Whatsapp Call Activation.*

msg me on whatsapp (+91 9003037679) for activating call service


----------



## hipiggi (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Lw00d (Mar 25, 2015)

i think its closed.. i just called two people. they didnt get the call tab..


----------



## S.i.d_ (Mar 25, 2015)

gersonhaus said:


> When servers are down people already activated can use call feature ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, they can.


----------



## juancambb (Mar 25, 2015)

wrighty1973 said:


> 1: Get latest version of WhatsApp here - www.whatsapp.com/android
> 
> 2: Send me a message via Whatsapp - +31650929292
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ty it's working


----------



## roulyz (Mar 25, 2015)

PM me at whatsapp for activation +225 02 26 03 04


----------



## riclixo (Mar 25, 2015)

Lw00d said:


> i think its closed.. i just called two people. they didnt get the call tab..

Click to collapse



It's working yet!
Make a call, hold for 10 seconds and the other people hang off, not you. Try again if don't work on first time.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hey brazilian people.
If you prefer a brazilian to help you, search for Belinex Blog, the blogger is helping brazilian people.


----------



## chichu_9 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank wrighty1973.


----------



## CyberHype (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank very much wrighty1973!


----------



## Snuggy (Mar 25, 2015)

Anybody else need activation? PM me.


----------



## sdhweg (Mar 25, 2015)

T h a n k y o u 
Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wrighty1973 (Mar 25, 2015)

OK people, I've been activating all day and helped hundreds of WhatsApp users.

Time for me to take my phone offline and get my life backso please do not send any more requests as I cannot respond.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## *chung* (Mar 25, 2015)

*Thank You! ^_^*



Snuggy said:


> Anybody else need activation? PM me.

Click to collapse



Thank You! ^_^


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 25, 2015)

Whoever is putting up their number, you're likely to get spammed by a spammer.


Sent from my Motorola Dynatac using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Snuggy (Mar 25, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Whoever is putting up their number, you're likely to get spammed by a spammer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Dynatac using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You're wasting your time. People have been warning folks all throughout this thread not to post their phonenumbers. So far everybody seems to just been helping people out. I hope for their sake that this thread eventually gets deleted though.

In other news people keep on calling me "dude".  Didn't know my voice sounded so manly.


----------



## EFCLEE (Mar 25, 2015)

Hats off to snuggs, very kind sir !!



Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 25, 2015)

Snuggy said:


> You're wasting your time. People have been warning folks all throughout this thread not to post their phonenumbers. So far everybody seems to just been helping people out. I hope for their sake that this thread eventually gets deleted though.
> 
> In other news people keep on calling me "dude".  Didn't know my voice sounded so manly.

Click to collapse



Ye, I certainly do hope it gets deleted, dude.

Sent from my Motorola Dynatac using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Atari- (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks Snuggy!


----------



## Snuggy (Mar 26, 2015)

Going to bed now. I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## betizad (Mar 26, 2015)

Send me a pm with your number to call you. I'll do as soon as I see your message.


----------



## betizad (Mar 26, 2015)

betizad said:


> Send me a pm with your number to call you. I'll do as soon as I see your message.

Click to collapse



will call tomorrow, time to sleep.


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't think server's are down.

---------- Post added at 05:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 AM ----------

I'm already activated 10+ people's whatsapp calling feature. Whatsapp me :+919657368637.


----------



## NoOne234 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks  mohsinsomeone,  for the activation. Its still  working .  got activated on 2nd continuous call


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry to all friend
Had Network Problem Last night 

Again Sorry to all  

Any one wants to activate whatsapp calling.......................

just whatsapp me

+989154990197


----------



## camesenin (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



THANK YOU BRO.

Its fine.


----------



## shadow2701 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Thank you!*



mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much, you are awesome!!


----------



## renwobai (Mar 26, 2015)

*Help Whatsapp Call Activation.*

msg me on whatsapp (+91 9003037679) for activating call service


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 26, 2015)

I  had already said that whatsapp calling feature still working.


----------



## rtsmith1976 (Mar 26, 2015)

@mohsinsomeone thank you loads. All up and running.


----------



## remedya (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for activating me.


----------



## sheraroma (Mar 26, 2015)

*Invitations are open for whatsapp calling*

Hi,

Invitations are open for whatsapp calling if anyone needs an invite please let me know at +1 914 800 8020


----------



## aquavalanche (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks man! it's now activated


----------



## bubblebob (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man! It worked!


----------



## falkon117 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm ready again 
For activating call service just send me a message via whatsapp
*+7963********


----------



## sibejo (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks mate for activating me :good::good::good:


----------



## Marshallino (Mar 26, 2015)

Still helping people activate the calling feature. 

Steps: 

1- Download the latest version from WhatsApp's official website.

2- Send me a message on WhatsApp asking for a call at +***********.

3- I will call you.

4- You need to pick up. 

5- Leave the call active for about 10 seconds. 

6- Hit the thanks button! 

Please note that I might not call back right away, because I'm at work. But, I do call everytime I see a message, as soon as I can.


----------



## raoulswing (Mar 26, 2015)

remedya said:


> Thanks for activating me.

Click to collapse



 you are the best


----------



## Mphidi (Mar 26, 2015)

Please call me at 27714682249, I would really appreciate 

Sent from my SM-P605 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## raoulswing (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



 thanks from holland!


----------



## in_tone (Mar 26, 2015)

*tty*



> Originally Posted by mohsinsomeone
> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man!


----------



## mtrhead (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow. That was fast. Thank You very much :good:


----------



## goRt (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks from the UK, very fast


----------



## myclock (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for activating it for me! Very fast response and helpful


----------



## guardian_uk (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Activated! Thanks a lot!! :good::good:


----------



## famdekk (Mar 26, 2015)

Edit.


----------



## kupang (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks from Malaysia


----------



## mennom (Mar 26, 2015)

Fast service and working perfect!!!

Thanks from Holland




mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## kiantkh (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! So fast! and helpful!


----------



## mrparky (Mar 26, 2015)

*Thank-you*

Thank-you mohsinsomeone ... that was fast.



mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## apenstaartsoep (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Worked in less then a minute! Thanks a lot from The Netherlands!


----------



## klami94 (Mar 26, 2015)

*worked very fast  good service*



mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot


----------



## LG_Fan (Mar 26, 2015)

renwobai said:


> msg me on whatsapp (+91 9003037679) for activating call service

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot. Super cool


----------



## viggyv (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



You the man! got it! finally !thank you so much!


----------



## sultan1419 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey sorry i was in school in morning so now i am at home so
Text me through Whatsapp.
+918288855242
If you don't believe check my thanks.
I mean WhatsApp calling activation.
And don't forget to hit thanks button.


----------



## mark070 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you tumbs up?


----------



## cuyperstom (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for quick call!


----------



## basziee (Mar 26, 2015)

sultan1419 said:


> Hey sorry i was in school in morning so now i am at home so
> Text me through Whatsapp.
> +918288855242
> If you don't believe check my thanks.
> I mean WhatsApp calling activation.

Click to collapse




thanks man it worked!


----------



## Martillos (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you mohsinsomeone. It works great now after the reboot!


----------



## mzahrane (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> just pm me at whatsapp
> 
> JUST SEND A MESSEGE TO WHATSAPP i will activate yours
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks @mohsinsomeone! it working


----------



## larsbarst (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> anyone want Call activation Whatsapp me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks got it working


----------



## Konkka* (Mar 26, 2015)

sultan1419 said:


> Hey sorry i was in school in morning so now i am at home so
> Text me through Whatsapp.
> +918288855242
> If you don't believe check my thanks.
> I mean WhatsApp calling activation.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for calling!


----------



## blaz013 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Thanx*



mohsinsomeone said:


> Any one wants to activate whatsapp calling.......................
> *
> just whatsapp me
> 
> +989154990197*

Click to collapse



Thanks!!!


----------



## MultiKoopa (Mar 26, 2015)

sultan1419 said:


> Hey sorry i was in school in morning so now i am at home so
> Text me through Whatsapp.
> +918288855242
> If you don't believe check my thanks.
> I mean WhatsApp calling activation.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot!!


----------



## tempest9 (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much. I appreciate it!


----------



## Batskoning (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanx, that was fast :good:


----------



## mobydeek (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> I'm just a small of you
> 
> anyone want to activate whatsapp calling
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks mohsinsomeone!!!


----------



## xbizkuit (Mar 26, 2015)

From Spain, thanks in advance


----------



## imi2003 (Mar 26, 2015)

sultan1419 said:


> Hey sorry i was in school in morning so now i am at home so
> Text me through Whatsapp.
> +918288855242
> If you don't believe check my thanks.
> ...

Click to collapse



 Thanks works great


----------



## redline4u2 (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot. Really quick responce an worked great!


----------



## ymoonster (Mar 26, 2015)

*Thanks mohsinsomeone!*



mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Got mine working! Great day ahead!


----------



## MARK073 (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> just pm me at whatsapp
> 
> JUST SEND A MESSEGE TO WHATSAPP i will activate yours
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx...


----------



## falkon117 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ready again
For activating call service just send me a message via whatsapp
*+7963********


----------



## Wainerx (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey we just met and this is crazy, i txt to you and you called.
So i thank you for helping me through the storm.
THX


----------



## adam_99 (Mar 26, 2015)

sultan1419 said:


> Hey sorry i was in school in morning so now i am at home so
> Text me through Whatsapp.
> +918288855242
> If you don't believe check my thanks.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you!


----------



## Biware (Mar 26, 2015)

Works fine. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## ratonul2 (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



thx


----------



## Rabeez (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Any one wants to activate whatsapp calling.......................
> *
> just whatsapp me
> 
> +989154990197*

Click to collapse



immediate response and worked for me :good:


----------



## cerycan (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



thanx fot fast reply


----------



## DaveHolland (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Any one wants to activate whatsapp calling.......................
> 
> just whatsapp me
> 
> +989154990197

Click to collapse



Works perfect. Called back in 5 seconds and the option is activated directly.
Thanx you!


----------



## Panzku (Mar 26, 2015)

*Call me plz!*

Someone call me +358504674691


----------



## ranmaru85 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Test*

@mohsinsomeone thanks for a quick reply


----------



## Vohukain (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> just pm me at whatsapp
> 
> JUST SEND A MESSEGE TO WHATSAPP i will activate yours
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Big Thanks!


----------



## AlexVKnl (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks dude! A very quick response from you!


----------



## Irrorate (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Worked perfectly, thanks very much!


----------



## rGunti (Mar 26, 2015)

*Works like a charm, thanks buddy ^^*



mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your call ^^


----------



## tzvi12 (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> anyone want to activate whatsapp calling
> 
> Whatsapp me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks alot


----------



## +584127627908 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi, Can somebody call me? My phone number is +58+412762, thanks a lot.


----------



## Dexter145 (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## jysia87 (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks you very much!!!


----------



## kronos222 (Mar 26, 2015)

Send me a message on whatsapp to activate voice calls.
+917838896202


----------



## wyt18 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Thanks for the call, worked perfectly!*





mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## MoodZy (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Almost immediate call ! Thanks Again !


----------



## Tristl (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much!


----------



## gekid83 (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you man!


----------



## +584127627908 (Mar 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you

Click to collapse





mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## 42murat (Mar 26, 2015)

camesenin said:


> THANK YOU BRO.
> 
> Its fine.

Click to collapse





PERFECT!!!! Thanks a lot Mohsin!


----------



## punkcell (Mar 26, 2015)

sheraroma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Invitations are open for whatsapp calling if anyone needs an invite please let me know at +1 914 800 8020

Click to collapse



thank you very much


----------



## rafx2015 (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the fast response!
worked perfectly :good:


----------



## Pranavwaniid (Mar 26, 2015)

*mohsinsomeone* Thank you for Helping


----------



## LAlarik (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot, called back in a couple of seconds!


----------



## matrix8671 (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your help mohsin.  The whatsapp call is work now


----------



## Guestx00340 (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## CyberHype (Mar 26, 2015)

There a link for Android direct download, always latest version, but for iPhone ios, someone have the link?


----------



## OzarkHenry (Mar 26, 2015)

*THX!*

Thanks a lot, called back twice (because first time didn't work) in a couple of seconds!



mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## EnergySnail (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Really fast! Thank you!


----------



## c_lemmers (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks it works


----------



## KUNDANHACKER (Mar 26, 2015)

*Whats app call*


GOOD


----------



## Tuckycv (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Got mine working, instant call. Thanks.


----------



## Mphidi (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorted thanks guys 

Sent from my SM-P605 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## samidu57 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks to @mohsinsomeone  it's working now


----------



## roulyz (Mar 26, 2015)

PM me on whatsapp for activation. +225 02260304. Restart phone after calling if you don't see new tab
and please pick phone when calling!!!


----------



## fridlack (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Worked! thanks so much!


----------



## kameleon20 (Mar 26, 2015)

*mohsinsomeone*

thanks @mohsinsomeone you helped me out a lot!


----------



## laudias (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



ty! all is fine here!


----------



## reddv1 (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for calling me so fast!


----------



## fernando221080 (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for call me


----------



## sp1980 (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the very quick activation!


----------



## bdollar78 (Mar 26, 2015)

*thanks for the quick response*



mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you for the quick response. worked like a charm


----------



## geronimoid (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> anyone want to activate whatsapp calling
> 
> Whatsapp me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Many thanks indeed!


----------



## sirlyon (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



HI mohsinsomeone,

i don´t know if is a good moment or  if you still keep making whatsapp calls .

thank you

regards


----------



## jainsarthak (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks a million bro


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 26, 2015)

SORRY FRIENDS 
Now it's TIME TO SLEEP

WILL BE BACK TOMORROW

BYEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## A3aan79 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Thank you*

Thank you!



mohsinsomeone said:


> Any one wants to activate whatsapp calling.......................
> *
> just whatsapp me
> 
> +989154990197*

Click to collapse


----------



## falkon117 (Mar 26, 2015)

up to 11:00 PM
For activating call service just send me a message via whatsapp
+7963*******


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 26, 2015)

_I can help all of you .........
Friends . Just PM me.
And hit thanks._
I'm going to sleep now. Good night sweet dream bye bye.


----------



## pablowow (Mar 26, 2015)

*thanks*



mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you
quick call
worked immediately


----------



## sbcrumb (Mar 26, 2015)

harshwardhan ghundare said:


> _I can help all of you .........
> Friends . Just PM me.
> And hit thanks._
> I'm going to sleep now. Good night sweet dream bye bye.

Click to collapse



Thanks got it working fast call


----------



## liongera (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks to @falkon117!

If anyone needs to activate the calling feature hit me by PM


----------



## cagrioruc (Mar 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you. it was faster than expected.


----------



## Lw00d (Mar 26, 2015)

*i could help all.
Just send me a pm. And hit the thanks button. *


----------



## Dommeldal (Mar 26, 2015)

*Thanks*



mohsinsomeone said:


> Sorry to all friend
> Had Network Problem Last night
> 
> Again Sorry to all
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for an invite WhatsApp calling. Now finally at home i can send you this message.


----------



## alee1730 (Mar 26, 2015)

which versions is whatsapp call getting activated on? 
I'm on the latest .14 version and got called twice but nothing soo far?


----------



## Lw00d (Mar 26, 2015)

alee1730 said:


> which versions is whatsapp call getting activated on?
> I'm on the latest .14 version and got called twice but nothing soo far?

Click to collapse



this is the link for the latest version. 
http://www.whatsapp.com/android/current/WhatsApp.apk


----------



## alee1730 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lw00d said:


> this is the link for the latest version.
> http://www.whatsapp.com/android/current/WhatsApp.apk

Click to collapse



I'm on 2.12.14


----------



## biglo (Mar 26, 2015)

falkon117 said:


> up to 11:00 PM
> For activating call service just send me a message via whatsapp
> +79637504973

Click to collapse



Thanks Bro!


----------



## Lw00d (Mar 26, 2015)

alee1730 said:


> I'm on 2.12.14

Click to collapse



its original whatsapp correct?? 
not a third party app like reborn whatsapp or something


----------



## alee1730 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lw00d said:


> its original whatsapp correct??
> not a third party app like reborn whatsapp or something

Click to collapse



yes, downloaded from their site


----------



## itstej (Mar 26, 2015)

*whatsapp call me*

+917666956606


----------



## Lw00d (Mar 26, 2015)

alee1730 said:


> yes, downloaded from their site

Click to collapse



you could try, doing a clean install.. 
unintall whatsapp. clear cache, clear data uninstall. reboot. then install whatsapp. 
send me a pm i will call u.. see if that works.


----------



## dragoncrush2 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Whatsapp Calls*

Just write an email to: [email protected], and i'll call you ASAP :good:


----------



## alee1730 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lw00d said:


> you could try, doing a clean install..
> unintall whatsapp. clear cache, clear data uninstall. reboot. then install whatsapp.
> send me a pm i will call u.. see if that works.

Click to collapse



it was just grumpy, its activated now.


----------



## Lw00d (Mar 26, 2015)

alee1730 said:


> it was just grumpy, its activated now.

Click to collapse



ok good.:good:


----------



## brakeater (Mar 26, 2015)

Could anyone tell me if this last version of Whatsapp (which has the calling feature) is available for Windows Phone users?


----------



## dgielkens (Mar 26, 2015)

*Who can help me?*

I need a invite for the call function.


----------



## MerbauOzLink (Mar 26, 2015)

*Invite me plz c:*

996556331156


----------



## Lw00d (Mar 26, 2015)

i could help all.
Just send me a pm. And hit the thanks button.


----------



## riclixo (Mar 26, 2015)

brakeater said:


> Could anyone tell me if this last version of Whatsapp (which has the calling feature) is available for Windows Phone users?

Click to collapse



Only Android.
And iPhone is in private beta test ou via jailbreak.


----------



## guido3300 (Mar 26, 2015)

EDIT: Thanks guys


----------



## DrMax1 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Can I help you?*

I could help someone.
Send me a pm. and then pease hit the thanks button.
(I can't make hundreds of calls, but I'll help you if I can)


----------



## Lw00d (Mar 26, 2015)

Lw00d said:


> *i could help all.
> Just send me a pm. And hit the thanks button. *

Click to collapse



for some that are PMing me.. if i dont call you.. its because the # does not work..


----------



## anoojw (Mar 26, 2015)

Marshallino said:


> Still helping people activate the calling feature.
> 
> Steps:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks much for the call!


----------



## thebuginyou (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks a lot bro..


UNINSTALL THE EXISTING WHATSAPP... 
DOWNLOAD AND I STILL FROM PLAYSTORE NEW ONE 
MESSAGES ME 
Giving back to community... 
Please message me to +917799945677 so that I can call in return...  

11AM -  1AM IST

I'LL CALL ONCE I SEE YOUR MESSAGE...


HIT THANKS IF I'VE HELPED..  
Sent from CyanHacker OPO v3 using free xda app


----------



## Marshallino (Mar 26, 2015)

Called 2 dozens today and all are activated now.

1- Download latest WhatsApp version (Currently v2.12.14) from WhatsApp's official website. 

2- Send me a message on WhatsApp at +***********

3- I will call you, pick up, don't hang up right away.

4- If it didn't work immediately, force close the app, reopen it. If it didn't get enabled also, ask me for another call.

I will assist you all the way like I did with all the others until you get the feature on your phone.

Don't forget to give me a thumbs up here by hitting the thanks button.

(P.S if you didn't get a call that means you're in a different time zone and I'm asleep. Will give you a call ASAIC.)


----------



## luhu (Mar 26, 2015)

I have successfully activated the calling function, but it is not working. When I'm calling someone he is able to pick the call up, but I just hear the toot-sound over and over again (like he didn't answer the call). He just hears nothing. If I try it the other way round it's the same. Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## riclixo (Mar 26, 2015)

Version 2.12.16 on WhatsApp site and APK Mirror.
On Play Store still in version 2.12.5 (14/03/15).


----------



## MotoGUser69 (Mar 26, 2015)

Pm me your number i wil give it


----------



## 7esain (Mar 26, 2015)

can you please call me on whatsapp
00201093945361

thanks in advance


----------



## KennethHau (Mar 27, 2015)

*pm me*

Pm me in the next 30 minutes for an activation
then I'll go to bed


----------



## O.g.Güero (Mar 27, 2015)

*whatsapp me I'll activate !!!  +17074546525*

whatsapp me I'll activate !!!

+17074546525


----------



## mtwizel (Mar 27, 2015)

*Problem Sharing*

I am trying to call a friend in Brazil to activate the feature however after we hang up he does not see the 3 tabs. We are all on 2.12.5. Any suggestions?


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks jskala

---------- Post added at 03:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 AM ----------




jskala said:


> Thanks got it working fast call

Click to collapse



Thanks jskala


----------



## Sachin97 (Mar 27, 2015)

mtwizel said:


> I am trying to call a friend in Brazil to activate the feature however after we hang up he does not see the 3 tabs. We are all on 2.12.5. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Same with me also liongera also called me after answering the call when I hang it up I rebooted my cell but still voice calling was not enabled.

Sent from my A120 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 27, 2015)

Sachin97 said:


> Same with me also liongera also called me after answering the call when I hang it up I rebooted my cell but still voice calling was not enabled.
> 
> Sent from my A120 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try whatsapp version 2.12.14 and then call again.


----------



## itechengine (Mar 27, 2015)

2.12.16 is available now...


----------



## NELORAO (Mar 27, 2015)

itechengine said:


> 2.12.16 is available now...

Click to collapse



Have you activate someone with 2.12.16 version?


----------



## DbXxX (Mar 27, 2015)

maybe new version = server down?
because i have the same problem, no activation after hang it out


----------



## NELORAO (Mar 27, 2015)

DbXxX said:


> maybe new version = server down?
> because i have the same problem, no activation after hang it out

Click to collapse



Just tried and it didn't work with either 14 and 16


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 27, 2015)

Sachin97 said:


> Same with me also liongera also called me after answering the call when I hang it up I rebooted my cell but still voice calling was not enabled.
> 
> Sent from my A120 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Server's are down?

---------- Post added at 04:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 AM ----------




NELORAO said:


> Just tried and it didn't work with either 14 and 16

Click to collapse



Yes,Nelorao server's are down.


----------



## DbXxX (Mar 27, 2015)

NELORAO said:


> Just tried and it didn't work with either 14 and 16

Click to collapse



even 5 didn't work, i call to my sister she have Note 4 and 2.12.5 and nothing


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes,server's are down


----------



## Kapiljhajhria (Mar 27, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> We're taking about WhatsApp version, not android.

Click to collapse



you don't need to be on latest version to activate the calling feature. my friends hardly keep any of their app updated and i activated it for them. for some there was even an updated in playstore but it still got activated.


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 27, 2015)

Kapiljhajhria said:


> you don't need to be on latest version to activate the calling feature. my friends hardly keep any of their app updated and i activated it for them. for some there was even an updated in playstore but it still got activated.

Click to collapse



It didn't work


----------



## vageesh79 (Mar 27, 2015)

*not working*

I just received whatsapp cal but its not working.. 



Kapiljhajhria said:


> you don't need to be on latest version to activate the calling feature. my friends hardly keep any of their app updated and i activated it for them. for some there was even an updated in playstore but it still got activated.

Click to collapse


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 27, 2015)

I had tried it.

---------- Post added at 05:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 AM ----------

I'm saying na server's are down.

---------- Post added at 05:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 AM ----------

I'm activating others calling feature but they didn't get this feature.:sad:


----------



## oluwaponmile (Mar 27, 2015)

O.g.Güero said:


> whatsapp me I'll activate !!!
> 
> +17074546525

Click to collapse



Top guy.....thanks for help. :good:

Unfortunately, server is current down.....


----------



## yewjia96 (Mar 27, 2015)

help me please . +60143617652


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 27, 2015)

oluwaponmile said:


> Top guy.....thanks for help. :good:
> 
> Unfortunately, server is current down.....

Click to collapse



You are correct oluwap.....

---------- Post added at 06:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 AM ----------




yewjia96 said:


> help me please . +60143617652

Click to collapse



servers are down


----------



## Maximomx (Mar 27, 2015)

harshwardhan ghundare said:


> You are correct oluwap.....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe an unexpected overload xD


----------



## fareal7 (Mar 27, 2015)

servers are closed or they are still open.??


----------



## alwaysshri (Mar 27, 2015)

Not activated after receiving the call. (India +12.30 IST)


----------



## Speranskiy (Mar 27, 2015)

falkon117 said:


> up to 11:00 PM
> For activating call service just send me a message via whatsapp
> +79637504973

Click to collapse



Thank you man for yesterday help!


----------



## zydusram (Mar 27, 2015)

*Tanks to Thams 001*

Appreciate the commitment exhibited by Tams001 for helping me to enable my whatsapp calling by invite.
This friend remembered my request and tried to enable it but since server was busy could not do it. I had forgitten about him but after 5 days i received an invite and it shows his commitment to help! Kudos! Keep up the good work!


----------



## kk12002 (Mar 27, 2015)

are the severs closed? they are working with Google drive integration atm  maybe that's why?


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 27, 2015)

kk12002 said:


> are the severs closed? they are working with Google drive integration atm  maybe that's why?

Click to collapse




I ALSO THINKS THE SERVER IS CLOSED
CAUSE TRIED FOR SO MANY USERS IT COULD NOT HELP

          :angel:


----------



## Marshallino (Mar 27, 2015)

Called a bunch of people today and looks like the servers are down because it didn't work. 

You can check out my profile picture on WhatsApp for a status check on if it's working or not. 

Usual steps: 

1- Download latest WhatsApp version (Currently v2.12.16) from WhatsApp's official website. 

2- Send me a message on WhatsApp at +REMOVED. (Will be added to a newer post when the invites servers are back up.)

3- I will call you, pick up, don't hang up right away.

4- If it didn't work immediately, force close the app, reopen it. If it didn't get enabled also, ask me for another call.

I will assist you all the way like I did with all the others until you get the feature on your phone.

Don't forget to give me a thumbs up here by hitting the thanks button.

(P.S if you didn't get a call that means you're in a different time zone and I'm asleep. Will give you a call ASAIC.)

It's 2:07 P.M right now here.


----------



## JoeSenki (Mar 27, 2015)

Somebody from another post told me that the call should be at least 20 secs to get the feature activated others say 5 secs, haven't tried yet.


----------



## fedex-bermu (Mar 27, 2015)

tried a 22 secs call with marshallino and servers are still down, did NOT got the calls activated


----------



## paarkhi (Mar 27, 2015)

JoeSenki said:


> Somebody from another post told me that the call should be at least 20 secs to get the feature activated others say 5 secs, haven't tried yet.

Click to collapse



When the servers are up, 5 secs call is enough


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 27, 2015)

maximomx said:


> maybe an unexpected overload xd

Click to collapse



[/right]
_right right and right_


----------



## renwobai (Mar 27, 2015)

*Help Whatsapp Call Activation.*

msg me on whatsapp (+91 9003037679) for activating call service﻿


----------



## hanksuva (Mar 27, 2015)

*Help with service activation*

If anyone needs a call to activate the service, just PM me (don't post here...) with your number, and i'll call asap.
remember.. you need the last whatsapp app from Play Store.

p.s.: i'm brazillian, just remember that the time zone is not the same as yours (problably..)


----------



## Triplets_Praburam (Mar 27, 2015)

Server down again?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## veneshx8 (Mar 27, 2015)

paarkhi said:


> When the servers are up, 5 secs call is enough

Click to collapse



i do it with 1 sec. 1 sec is enough.
 very few got activated on miss call.(they cut the call maybe shy/afraid)


----------



## catbro (Mar 27, 2015)

What's the way to test if the servers are on again. I really wanna whatsapp calls.


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 27, 2015)

Just wait and watch

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------

It's time to wait

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------




catbro said:


> What's the way to test if the servers are on again. I really wanna whatsapp calls.

Click to collapse



There is no way to test the calling server's are down or up.

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------

Zzzzzz


----------



## Triplets_Praburam (Mar 27, 2015)

catbro said:


> What's the way to test if the servers are on again. I really wanna whatsapp calls.

Click to collapse



It was active for full 2 days

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## catbro (Mar 27, 2015)

Wll, two calls two restarts but no acitvation. If the severs be up again, will whatsapp register that I got a call? The calls where about 5 seceonds long


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 27, 2015)

catbro said:


> Wll, two calls two restarts but no acitvation. If the severs be up again, will whatsapp register that I got a call? The calls where about 5 seceonds long

Click to collapse



I called a friend that had an old version when server were working, he upgraded when servers were down and his calls were not activated with my call


----------



## kk12002 (Mar 27, 2015)

servers up or down?


----------



## ..Lohit.. (Mar 27, 2015)

@kk12002 Yes,Server is down


----------



## s.mihir94 (Mar 27, 2015)

i cant even use that adb command to start homeactivity! i dont think it needs active servers!  what say guys?


----------



## Marshallino (Mar 27, 2015)

s.mihir94 said:


> i cant even use that adb command to start homeactivity! i dont think it needs active servers!  what say guys?

Click to collapse



Doing so will only give you the UI not the feature of calling, don't do it and don't mess with the XML file because that also is the same. Contact me whenever my profile picture on WhatsApp changes to working and I'll call you then. You can find my number in a previous post.

Good luck.


----------



## s.mihir94 (Mar 27, 2015)

Marshallino said:


> Doing so will only give you the UI not the feature of calling, don't do it and don't mess with the XML file because that also is the same. Contact me whenever my profile picture on WhatsApp changes to working and I'll call you then. You can find my number in a previous post.
> 
> Good luck.

Click to collapse



okey bro thanks.. I'll be waiting for the servers to go up again!


----------



## Sachin97 (Mar 27, 2015)

I think that the servers are down because 3 people called me today on what's app I received the call and then disconnected the call. But the feature didn't activated. I'm using the latest version of WhatsApp which is 2.12.16 from the official what's app website.

Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Marshallino (Mar 27, 2015)

Sachin97 said:


> I think that the servers are down because 3 people called me today on what's app I received the call and then disconnected the call. But the feature didn't activated. I'm using the latest version of WhatsApp which is 2.12.16 from the official what's app website.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes they are, if you read the previous posts you would've known.


----------



## catbro (Mar 27, 2015)

Welp, third time got called no activation. I give up.


----------



## bacs00 (Mar 27, 2015)

*back to .14*

The oficial page of whatsapp back to previus version 2.12.14 i dont know why!!!


Sachin97 said:


> I think that the servers are down because 3 people called me today on what's app I received the call and then disconnected the call. But the feature didn't activated. I'm using the latest version of WhatsApp which is 2.12.16 from the official what's app website.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 27, 2015)

bacs00 said:


> The oficial page of whatsapp back to previus version 2.12.14 i dont know why!!!

Click to collapse



They do that often, most likely due to bugs in the newest version


----------



## JuleehARG (Mar 28, 2015)

antiquiet said:


> They do that often, most likely due to bugs in the newest version

Click to collapse



any news about the servers?


----------



## pallabtewary (Mar 28, 2015)

*when server will up??*

I am trying to active whtsapp calling from tmrw but its not activated till now....
i think server is down..
when the server will up???
how can i knw when server is up or down??


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 28, 2015)

Whatsapp hasn't made any official announcement about calling feature and the current beta testing. They proceed as they please without releasing information about it,,, except from some emails they have answered vaguely.  So nobody knows when servers are going back up


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 28, 2015)

pallabtewary said:


> I am trying to active whtsapp calling from tmrw but its not activated till now....
> i think server is down..
> when the server will up???
> how can i knw when server is up or down??

Click to collapse



There is no way and method to know that server's are up or down.
Yo can send an inquiry email to whatsapp .
Whatsapp me +919657368637
I have calling feature.
Sent from my Huawei honor 6 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------




antiquiet said:


> Whatsapp hasn't made any official announcement about calling feature and the current beta testing. They proceed as they please without releasing information about it,,, except from some emails they have answered vaguely.  So nobody knows when servers are going back up

Click to collapse



:correct:


----------



## noyoof (Mar 28, 2015)

*#~~*

thanks .....


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 28, 2015)

noyoof said:


> thanks .....

Click to collapse



Welcome

---------- Post added at 05:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 AM ----------

I have one good and one bad news.
Bad news is server's are still down
And good news is nothing.


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 28, 2015)

harshwardhan ghundare said:


> Welcome
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I THINK WHATSAPP IS PLAYING WITH THE PEOPLES

.
IT TOOK TWO WEEKS PREVIOUSLY WHEN SERVERS WERE DOWN...
.

& WHAT ABOUT NOWW  .........NO ONE KNOWS


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 28, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> I THINK WHATSAPP IS PLAYING WITH THE PEOPLES
> 
> .
> IT TOOK TWO WEEKS PREVIOUSLY WHEN SERVERS WERE DOWN...
> ...

Click to collapse



What is the problem of whatsapp?

---------- Post added at 06:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 AM ----------

Many people's whatsapp me to activate their calling feature but server's are down. I can't do anything. Sorry.


----------



## Doku (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a good news and a bad news..

Good news is whatsapp server are up:good:
Bad news is the good news is not true:silly:

Two Latvian xda members look at Whatsapp.
One see calling feature. Other see impossible dream.
Is same Whatsapp.
Such is life


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 28, 2015)

Doku said:


> I have a good news and a bad news..
> 
> Good news is whatsapp server are up:good:
> Bad news is the good news is not true:silly:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey I'm not Latvian. Don't forget I'm Indian.

---------- Post added at 06:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 AM ----------

What are saying? Server's are up?


----------



## testman1234 (Mar 28, 2015)

I not see call buttons. 
I have make the update yesterday (ver.2.12.14) .
Then call me a friend. But not New call UI. The other tweaks (xml...) dosn't work.
I think it's Server down (Germany, Berlin)


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 28, 2015)

testman1234 said:


> I not see call buttons.
> I have make the update yesterday (ver.2.12.14) .
> Then call me a friend. But not New call UI. The other tweaks (xml...) dosn't work.
> I think it's Server down (Germany, Berlin)

Click to collapse



Server's are really really down

---------- Post added at 07:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 AM ----------




Doku said:


> I have a good news and a bad news..
> 
> Good news is whatsapp server are up:good:
> Bad news is the good news is not true:silly:
> ...

Click to collapse



Doku there is no good news because server's are down.:sad:

---------- Post added at 07:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 AM ----------




Doku said:


> I have a good news and a bad news..
> 
> Good news is whatsapp server are up:good:
> Bad news is the good news is not true:silly:
> ...

Click to collapse



And i have calling feature.


----------



## Doku (Mar 28, 2015)

harshwardhan ghundare said:


> Hey I'm not Latvian. Don't forget I'm Indian.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 AM ----------
> 
> What are saying? Server's are up?

Click to collapse



No Worries man. Comment was not for you. Looking at the thread, it reminded me of Latvian Jokes. Look it up


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 28, 2015)

Doku said:


> No Worries man. Comment was not for you. Looking at the thread, it reminded me of Latvian Jokes. Look it up

Click to collapse



Cool man


----------



## Florian Bichl (Mar 28, 2015)

*Offering invites*: Just send me an pm with your number and I will phone you when the servers are up again


----------



## haaibaai (Mar 28, 2015)

Can someone enable mij call function?


----------



## leopard330 (Mar 28, 2015)

XX


----------



## sGollSv (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi
Could somebody please call me?
My number is: +1 630-489-1635


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 28, 2015)

sgollsv said:


> hi
> could somebody please call me?
> My number is: +1 630-489-1635

Click to collapse



server closed............plzzzz wait TILL server will on.....
No one can help you until server reopens
dont post the same thing again & again


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 28, 2015)

Sorry for the absence. I had gone to the ground to play cricket with my friends.
I'm back.
Sent from my Huawei honor 6 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------

Once again plz do not whatsapp me until server's are up. When server's will up I will call you. DND


----------



## prathmesh13 (Mar 28, 2015)

*help  me active my whatsapp call*

help me active whatsapp call 
9768315195


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 28, 2015)

prathmesh13 said:


> help me active whatsapp call
> 9768315195

Click to collapse



Vodafone

---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------




prathmesh13 said:


> help me active whatsapp call
> 9768315195

Click to collapse



No one here help you because server's are down. Wait until server's are up.


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 28, 2015)

Bye good night. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Łukasz19851985 (Mar 28, 2015)

+48512694806


----------



## bcrrillo (Mar 28, 2015)

*help with calling feature*

+526642204714
thanks :good:


----------



## bitworm93 (Mar 28, 2015)

bcrrillo said:


> +526642204714
> thanks :good:

Click to collapse



severs are down...whatsapp me on my number given in this post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59656696&postcount=942

i will give you a call when the servers are back up


----------



## rogiervanmaanen (Mar 28, 2015)

+31627255220


----------



## Paul_Days (Mar 28, 2015)

*request*

8493586547

This is pretty cool how a community hooks each other up.  I'll reply a thanks to whom can call.  Cheers!


----------



## rbs_uk (Mar 28, 2015)

Can somebody provide their phone number so that I can add them to contacts? Don`t want to publish my phone number here. Thanks


----------



## pabluesid (Mar 28, 2015)

Hello, help me turn calls
+5492613037553
Thank You!


----------



## Codezts (Mar 28, 2015)

*one please*

i would like one invite please +5493484511964


----------



## Jnioms (Mar 28, 2015)

I have some bad news, i am from Argentina and one day i was bored and started helping in translating some strings from english to spanish.
I recieved a mail yesterday from whatsapp to translate some new strings which are:

-Unable to check the status of WhatsApp service. Please check that you are connected to the Internet and try again.
-Registration Failed
-Unfortunately, WhatsApp Calling isn't available in your country.
-Unfortunately, %1 is in a country where WhatsApp Calling isn't available.

So it makes me think that whatsapp will now start to provide the Call service from a couple of countries at a time


----------



## jdmcivic (Mar 28, 2015)

can  someone call me?  thanks alot.  +6590707670


----------



## asheezz (Mar 28, 2015)

Can I get a call +3405139341

Sent from my HTC One_M8


----------



## kameleon20 (Mar 28, 2015)

No they are preparing things.
The whatsapp call feature is probably not allowed in some country's so this is just a preparation for it.

PS. Did try to call some people today but the call feature did not enable (on a galaxy s2 mini, huawai p7 and a galaxy s3). It was connected for at least 30 seconds wich is way longer then required.
Anyone else experienced this too?

PS2. Got it confirmed. it's down again for a few days


----------



## gmandese (Mar 28, 2015)

*Calls not received*

I know the invite  server's down,  but I have another issue,  maybe connected. When my wife (who has the service activated)  calls me,  when my phone is in standby,  or even awake,  the calls don't come through. Only if I actually open WhatsApp,  I see missed calls in the phone's status bar,  and the call finally comes through. Is this the way it's going to work when I finally get my calling activated when the servers come back? Seems kinda useless to me.....


----------



## bitworm93 (Mar 28, 2015)

gmandese said:


> I know the invite  server's down,  but I have another issue,  maybe connected. When my wife (who has the service activated)  calls me,  when my phone is in standby,  or even awake,  the calls don't come through. Only if I actually open WhatsApp,  I see missed calls in the phone's status bar,  and the call finally comes through. Is this the way it's going to work when I finally get my calling activated when the servers come back? Seems kinda useless to me.....

Click to collapse



once you're activated it will be like receiving a normal call...no worries


----------



## ibovangeffen (Mar 28, 2015)

Jnioms said:


> I have some bad news, i am from Argentina and one day i was bored and started helping in translating some strings from english to spanish.
> I recieved a mail yesterday from whatsapp to translate some new strings which are:
> 
> -Unable to check the status of WhatsApp service. Please check that you are connected to the Internet and try again.
> ...

Click to collapse



If so, isn't it possible then to activate each other like we do on the servers of other countries? Because we could activate (or better said you could, I'm still not activated) each other, so isn't it possible that we should still be able to activate people?


----------



## efpp (Mar 28, 2015)

somebody please call me? :good:
7867287101


----------



## kameleon20 (Mar 28, 2015)

gmandese said:


> I know the invite  server's down,  but I have another issue,  maybe connected. When my wife (who has the service activated)  calls me,  when my phone is in standby,  or even awake,  the calls don't come through. Only if I actually open WhatsApp,  I see missed calls in the phone's status bar,  and the call finally comes through. Is this the way it's going to work when I finally get my calling activated when the servers come back? Seems kinda useless to me.....

Click to collapse




It's still in sort of a beta. that's why the invite system is down sometimes i guess. It's probably a temporary bug you're experiencing at the moment.


----------



## bitworm93 (Mar 29, 2015)

efpp said:


> somebody please call me? :good:
> 7867287101

Click to collapse



whatsapp me on the number from this post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59656696&postcount=942

i'll give you a call once the servers are back up


----------



## kameleon20 (Mar 29, 2015)

I can do the same. But i'm only calling people when the servers are back online and the people who send me a private message.


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 29, 2015)

Server's are up?

---------- Post added at 03:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 AM ----------

Server's are up


----------



## ranka79 (Mar 29, 2015)

*pls call me*

Pls call me on +919820472246 GMT +5.30


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 29, 2015)

ranka79 said:


> Pls call me on +919820472246 GMT +5.30

Click to collapse



Sorry server's are down


----------



## nitinvaid (Mar 29, 2015)

How do I get to know that servers are up ?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 29, 2015)

nitinvaid said:


> how do i get to know that servers are up ?
> 
> Sent from my nexus 5 using xda free mobile app

Click to collapse



नाही कळू शकत


----------



## shobhit25may (Mar 29, 2015)

Guys,
Please post on this thread if you come to know that Whatsapp Call Server is UP.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zoide_ (Mar 29, 2015)

I got a call ten minutes ago from someone who has the feature. I was able to answer it, but there was no audio. Also, it did not make the feature appear on my WhatsApp contacts view.


----------



## sGollSv (Mar 29, 2015)

I already received some calls maybe 3-5 but it never worked out for me. Do you know what could be the problem? I also received the calls on 2 different whatsapp versions.

My number is +16304891635


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 29, 2015)

I can receive call from one of my friend....talked about 15 min. But I am not able to make calls. Any leads why?
Call button ends up with android dialler.


----------



## zingzingzing (Mar 29, 2015)

Whatsapp server currently down, even if you received calls, calling feature will not be activated for you

Sent from my GT-I9100G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## polad83 (Mar 29, 2015)

pls call me to when servers will be up
 My number : +994707902010


----------



## marruk (Mar 29, 2015)

*Can i get an invite please?*

My number is 0031651110069

Thnx

Marc


----------



## kk12002 (Mar 29, 2015)

to activate calls ..make sure u have the latest plays store version and voip calls must not be blocked in your country. 

activation will be done only when whatsapp servers are up. so you must watch this forum for that info.

 if the servers are down u can still receive calls from others but u won't get activated. others may be able to get calls without voice on the other end or just miseed call notification. just keep the app updated and wait.cheers.


----------



## hrjj (Mar 29, 2015)

Is there a way to check when the servers are up again or just trying ?


----------



## jean.sava (Mar 29, 2015)

pls call me to when servers will be up
 my number is +393298111404
tnk jean


----------



## rogiervanmaanen (Mar 29, 2015)

+31627255220


----------



## leonlfm (Mar 29, 2015)

Hope someone can call me to +31629735402


----------



## shobhit25may (Mar 29, 2015)

hrjj said:


> Is there a way to check when the servers are up again or just trying ?

Click to collapse



I don't think so..


----------



## sGollSv (Mar 29, 2015)

kk12002 said:


> activation will be done only when whatsapp servers are up. so you must watch this forum for that info.

Click to collapse



Do you mean I need to get called while the Servers are up or that i can get called before but have to wait until the Servers are up to get activated?


----------



## shobhit25may (Mar 29, 2015)

Someone with WhatsApp Calling feature must call you when server is up, this is the only key 
Any call when server was down will be of no use to activate our WhatsApp calling 



Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## goTouch (Mar 29, 2015)

sGollSv said:


> Do you mean I need to get called while the Servers are up or that i can get called before but have to wait until the Servers are up to get activated?

Click to collapse



For you to get the calling feature, whatsapp must open the invite window. It is server side. Until that, you can only receive call. If you pickup a call with an open invite window, you will be able to make calls.


----------



## kriskobinz (Mar 29, 2015)

Whatsapp Call servers are online! If you want I can call you, just PM me your number


----------



## Florian Bichl (Mar 29, 2015)

hrjj said:


> Is there a way to check when the servers are up again or just trying ?

Click to collapse



Just try it. By the way servers aren't up again


----------



## dmann9999 (Mar 29, 2015)

andrisrozkalns said:


> I already got the call feature interface but I can't call anyone! It just terminate the call without any reason. ;(

Click to collapse



Surely, before than taking a call from an other whatsapp user, you have try to hack the app to obtain the calls, now you have to uninstall the app from your phone, then reinstall. If your accont have call feature on whatsapp server then you'll can call. Same thing happened to a person which i have activated days ago...


----------



## Florian Bichl (Mar 29, 2015)

kriskobinz said:


> Whatsapp Call servers are online! If you want I can call you, just PM me your number

Click to collapse



Servers are down. I just tried it


----------



## shobhit25may (Mar 29, 2015)

Florian Bichl said:


> Servers are down. I just tried it

Click to collapse





Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kriskobinz (Mar 29, 2015)

Florian Bichl said:


> Servers are down. I just tried it

Click to collapse



Servers are online, I just tried it


----------



## jdmcivic (Mar 29, 2015)

still down.  just tried


----------



## Marshallino (Mar 29, 2015)

kriskobinz said:


> Servers are online, I just tried it

Click to collapse



No THEY ARE NOT. 

Stop giving people false hope, they're asking me if they're up because of you. Please stop. [emoji19]


----------



## leonlfm (Mar 29, 2015)

I hope you can help me?  My number is +31629735402


----------



## cheesey (Mar 29, 2015)

Pls activate mine +60125330132 thanks


----------



## AlphaDream0 (Mar 29, 2015)

Also would like an invite, 00316 4 3 4 2 8 3 8 6


----------



## kk12002 (Mar 29, 2015)

sGollSv said:


> Do you mean I need to get called while the Servers are up or that i can get called before but have to wait until the Servers are up to get activated?

Click to collapse



buddy..keep ur app updated ..then once u know servers are up and running. .ask anyone to give u a call..and it will be activated for you.


----------



## bkrishna963 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey guys just wait 2or 3 days because it was down just yesterday it takes some time again 
Last time they took nearly a week time just keep waiting

Wen it is up I'll help u to get feature
U just whatsapp me at +919494837837 
And don't be exited because we all use viber,Skype,and etc it is nothing more than them it is just a known new feature


----------



## patrickschwarz1995 (Mar 29, 2015)

Please call me +4915232039282


----------



## risesa (Mar 29, 2015)

Pls call me +34619973644


----------



## goTouch (Mar 29, 2015)

OP could change title to include [SERVER DOWN]


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 29, 2015)

goTouch said:


> OP could change title to include [SERVER DOWN]

Click to collapse



That'd be pointless, because it will stay that way, just like op still said it's inactive when it was active

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jamsblast (Mar 29, 2015)

I prefer not to call anyone who ask me to, those servers are always denying invitations


----------



## bitworm93 (Mar 29, 2015)

bkrishna963 said:


> Hey guys just wait 2or 3 days because it was down just yesterday it takes some time again
> Last time they took nearly a week time just keep waiting
> 
> Wen it is up I'll help u to get feature
> ...

Click to collapse



very nicely said... especially the last bit


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 29, 2015)

Ageed with bkrishna, I was nearly obsessed with getting call feature, once I got it, it wasn't a big deal. Trust me it's not worth going desperate for it, servers will be back up sooner or later.  Just check the latest posts once a day.


----------



## ialopux (Mar 29, 2015)

antiquiet said:


> Ageed with bkrishna, I was nearly obsessed with getting call feature, once I got it, it wasn't a big deal. Trust me it's not worth going desperate for it, servers will be back up sooner or later.  Just check the latest posts once a day.

Click to collapse



How's the quality though? Viber works fine on stable connections, Skype has been utter crap for me for long time now.


----------



## f0xy (Mar 29, 2015)

+447538533504


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 30, 2015)

IMPORTANT: WHEN QUOTING POSTS, DON'T QUOTE PEOPLE'S PHONE NUMBERS.
People should get to decide if they want to take down their phone number, whether because they don't want spam, they don't want people asking them for invitations anymore, or maybe they just don't feel comfortable with their number up online. If you quote it, then they can't take it down from your post. They might not even realise you quoted it, and thus won't be able to ask you to take it down.


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 30, 2015)

It varies a lot. Sometimes very good,  sometimes there's a huge delay, and sometimes can't hear at all. Always used it under strong wifi.


----------



## gawright919 (Mar 30, 2015)

ialopux said:


> How's the quality though? Viber works fine on stable connections, Skype has been utter crap for me for long time now.

Click to collapse



Been using call feature between USA and PH for a month now.  Calls are usually excellent quality, much better than magic jack app and Skype. But when I was activating people this last go round had a lot of terrible quality calls. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Mar 30, 2015)

gawright919 said:


> Been using call feature between USA and PH for a month now.  Calls are usually excellent quality, much better than magic jack app and Skype. But when I was activating people this last go round had a lot of terrible quality calls.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hey hi gawright


----------



## cell0ne (Mar 30, 2015)

When servers are up do let us know by posting here.Thank you.


----------



## Marshallino (Mar 30, 2015)

gawright919 said:


> Been using call feature between USA and PH for a month now.  Calls are usually excellent quality, much better than magic jack app and Skype. But when I was activating people this last go round had a lot of terrible quality calls.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



They must have a terrible connection. Slow connections can lead to echoes and incomprehensible words or phrases. One might think that the feature sucks, but it's the connection quality.


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 30, 2015)

cell0ne said:


> when servers are up do let us know by posting here.thank you.

Click to collapse



no one knows when the server will up

we can only wait........................

I've just checked server not working...

Plzz dont ask the same think again & again (dont mind).


----------



## cell0ne (Mar 30, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> no one knows when the server will up
> 
> we can only wait........................
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nupe I just post a suggestion and not asked it multiple times Pal,cool down buddy:angel:

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------




> I've just checked server not working...

Click to collapse



By which method?Invite method?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 30, 2015)

cell0ne said:


> By which method?Invite method?

Click to collapse



No. He hacked into whatsapp computers to check


----------



## lydia208 (Mar 30, 2015)

Can i get an invite please?
My number is 8613338620956
Thnx


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 30, 2015)

lydia208 said:


> can i get an invite please?
> My number is 8613338620956
> thnx

Click to collapse



server not working

plzz dont ask for activation


----------



## wrighty1973 (Mar 30, 2015)

The servers are down.

No one can get activated.

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------

The servers are down.

You cannot get activated at the moment.

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------

The servers are offline.

Activation is not possible at this time

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------

The servers are offline at the moment. You cannot get activated now.

People can only help you when they are back online: 



mohsinsomeone said:


> Any one wants to activate whatsapp calling.......................
> *
> just whatsapp me
> 
> +989154990197*

Click to collapse



Wait until the servers are online and don't bug these guys or they will not help you!


----------



## Sachin97 (Mar 30, 2015)

Wait for sometime guys WhatsApp is going to launch the voice calling feature in few coming weeks officially for iOS.

Sent from my A120 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cell0ne (Mar 30, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No. He hacked into whatsapp computers to check

Click to collapse



Yeah seem to be the smartest guy in forum:laugh:


----------



## paramzzthakkarzz (Mar 30, 2015)

*Whatsapp call*

Hello people. You must check this youtube video. This video is not mine. This method us working. Thank you. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9-tqGyQFYKU


----------



## s.mihir94 (Mar 30, 2015)

paramzzthakkarzz said:


> Hello people. You must check this youtube video. This video is not mine. This method us working. Thank you. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9-tqGyQFYKU

Click to collapse



It just enables the Whatsapp Call UI. but does not activate calling feature. I have done that already but cant make calls yet!


----------



## gasola (Mar 30, 2015)

*can you call me please?*

+393405156679 

thanks  :laugh:


----------



## swaraj2204 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Whatsapp calling not working*



s.mihir94 said:


> It just enables the Whatsapp Call UI. but does not activate calling feature. I have done that already but cant make calls yet!

Click to collapse



same with me also


----------



## JuleehARG (Mar 30, 2015)

is there any news about call system?


----------



## SH3H1 (Mar 30, 2015)

JuleehARG said:


> is there any news about call system?

Click to collapse



Still Down...Just checked with a friend now !


----------



## Valentina99 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Still down?*

Is it still down? Sorry if I ask again  And another thing. Does it works on all countries? Because I am from Italy


----------



## gshahrawat (Mar 30, 2015)

Valentina99 said:


> Is it still down? Sorry if I ask again  And another thing. Does it works on all countries? Because I am from Italy

Click to collapse



Yeah bro still down and It's working in all countries. i called from India to China.....:sly:
Edit: And i got my activation call from netherland....:thumbup:


----------



## Valentina99 (Mar 30, 2015)

gshahrawat said:


> Yeah bro still down and It's working in all countries. i called from India to China.....:sly:
> Edit: And i got my activation call from netherland....:thumbup:

Click to collapse



Okay, thanks a lot! I will wait


----------



## Florian Bichl (Mar 30, 2015)

Servers are up!


----------



## M.E.L (Mar 30, 2015)

Servers are up. Just activated mine


----------



## sGollSv (Mar 30, 2015)

Whoever needs it just whatsapp me +16304891635


----------



## Jnioms (Mar 30, 2015)

Just tested with @sGollSv and it's working! This is your chance people


----------



## dkhussain (Mar 30, 2015)

Server's are up. Just activated mine
PM me if any one needs activation. Will be happy to help


----------



## thijsniehof (Mar 30, 2015)

I can confirm it's working again  activated 5 more people..


----------



## FLeite (Mar 30, 2015)

sGollSv just activated mine! Thanks a lot


----------



## Marshallino (Mar 30, 2015)

Invites server is back up, 70 people just got activated will be activating to 10 more minutes today and continue tomorrow. (9 hrs approximately from this post.)

Usual steps: 

1- Download latest WhatsApp version (Currently v2.12.19) from WhatsApp's official website. 

2- Copy my number +961REMOVED. No need for call-invites anymore, just download the latest version. 

Would appreciate a thumbs up after you get invited. Hit the thanks button please.


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 30, 2015)

im bored, if anyone wants activation msg me


----------



## Florian Bichl (Mar 30, 2015)

Just activated 27 people. Now i am going to sleep. Sorry if someone who texted or pm'ed me hasn't got called by me now. I will call all others tomorow.


----------



## Bartekreaper (Mar 30, 2015)

If Someone want call feature  pm me in whatsapp +48 795057176 Today 1 hour left and tommorow all day


----------



## s.mihir94 (Mar 30, 2015)

pm me if u need an invite  happy to help


----------



## speedme (Mar 30, 2015)

No need for invites anymore.

Whatsapp just released Whatsapp Calls for everyone without invitations.
Just make sure you have the latest version of Whatsapp from the Play Store.


----------



## Rsniper007 (Mar 30, 2015)

Pm if you need invites.


----------



## todimp (Mar 30, 2015)

Send me PMs if you want calling feature enabled!!!


----------



## uzas (Mar 30, 2015)

Seems that calls are enabled even without phone calls invitation .. It happened to many of my acquaintances with playstore's version 

Note N7100 - Rom MoKee 4.4.4 KK


----------



## roulyz (Mar 30, 2015)

SERVER IS UP !!!

PM on whatsapp +225 02 26 03 04


----------



## riclixo (Mar 30, 2015)

Version 2.12.19 on WhatsApp site.


----------



## majd94 (Mar 30, 2015)

Pm me for activation
+963-992-467-791


----------



## ptl4ever (Mar 30, 2015)

bitworm93 said:


> Quote:
> Offering invites: please contact me via whatsapp by sending me a message to +96892995946 for getting a call from me

Click to collapse



Thanks for the invite


----------



## sthillr (Mar 31, 2015)

bitworm93 said:


> Quote:
> Offering invites: please contact me via whatsapp by sending me a message to +96892995946 for getting a call from me

Click to collapse



Thanks for the invite!!!!!!


----------



## jdmcivic (Mar 31, 2015)

someone call me pls!  +6590707670


----------



## santan007 (Mar 31, 2015)

bitworm93 said:


> Quote:
> Offering invites: please contact me via whatsapp by sending me a message to +96892995946 for getting a call from me

Click to collapse



Thanks for the invite


----------



## drdivan55 (Mar 31, 2015)

I was able to activate the feature without an invite on a rooted device. I edited the whatsapp_preferences.xml file to enable the call interface. My WhatsApp version was 2.14.16. So here is what I did:
1. I made a phone book entry with my name and the my own phone number on the rooted device.
2. I opened WhatsApp and pressed on my newly created contact (of myself); the chat interface opened.
3.  I then pressed on my name to open the profile view interface.
4. I pressed on my phone number to call myself; waited for a moment to be disconnected with "the unable to call message".
5. So I tried it for a few days until the feature was activated and I actually called myself without being disconnected, but received a busy tone and there was a missed WhatsApp call warning.
Note: I suppose you have to catch an invite-open window. Now I have WhatsApp version 2.14.19 and the result: the call interface did not disappear (as it did before) after I installed the update over version 2.14.16 and I was able to successfully call myself (without being disconnected, as described above), also was able to call few of my friends too.
*Bottom line:* do not post your phone numbers, but use this method.


----------



## zingzingzing (Mar 31, 2015)

Server are up, please pm who need invite

Sent from my GT-I9100G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## visitant (Mar 31, 2015)

*whatsapp*

somby call me please..

+601xxxxx
update: already enabled
tq..


----------



## momothecat (Mar 31, 2015)

go to www.whatsapp.com/android and download the latest apk and you good to go

i just did it


----------



## sultan1419 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello everyone servers are up now so text me through Whatsapp
+918288855242
You need to have latest version so download latest one from www.Whatsapp.com/android
And then text me.
Sometimes i don't reply because i am not at home or i am in school.
So be quick.


----------



## cell0ne (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes momthecat,you are right and thanks for helping!


----------



## antiquiet (Mar 31, 2015)

are invites still necessary?


----------



## NELORAO (Mar 31, 2015)

antiquiet said:


> are invites still necessary?

Click to collapse



No, just download the latest Version 2.12.19 and enjoy!
https://www.whatsapp.com/android/


----------



## Emerson188 (Mar 31, 2015)

whatsapp being activated for all users, without receiving calls, just restart your phone, or delete application cache.


----------



## toashishonly (Mar 31, 2015)

*Just download latest whatsapp version from official website to activate whatsapp call.]*


----------



## Triplets_Praburam (Mar 31, 2015)

It now seems the calling feature is activated automatically for people who got a call when server was down...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 31, 2015)

SERvers Are Working Again


----------



## sreeharikartha (Mar 31, 2015)

NELORAO said:


> No, just download the latest Version 2.12.19 and enjoy!

Click to collapse



Thanks NELORAO.. it works without the need for any invite!!!


Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bkbaloshi (Mar 31, 2015)

Text me on Whatsapp I will call u +923009266106


----------



## debaxish (Mar 31, 2015)

sultan1419 said:


> Hello everyone servers are up now so text me through Whatsapp
> +918288855242
> You need to have latest version so download latest one from www.Whatsapp.com/android
> And then text me.
> ...

Click to collapse



what i observed .. it is working on 2.12.5 version whereas my another phone which has 2.12.14 was not working.. update from play store (2.12.5) and enjoy.


----------



## cdrin (Mar 31, 2015)

*Thank you Mohsinsomeone*



mohsinsomeone said:


> no one knows when the server will up
> 
> we can only wait........................
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks to Mohsinsomeone  for helping to activate whatsup. Thums up


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Mar 31, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> SERvers Are Working Again

Click to collapse




ANYONE WHO HAD RECEIVED CALL WHEN SERVER WAS DOWN.................WILL BE ACTIVATED AUTOMATICALLY.....JUST NEED TO RESTART

& SOMEONE SAID THAT download & install 2.12.19...............the call will be activated (i didn't tested yet)...

i the above both not works................

then messege me on Whatsapp i will activate yours

+989154990197


----------



## renwobai (Mar 31, 2015)

*WhatsApp voice calling feature*

Text me in WhatsApp (+91 9003037679) to get call activation.


----------



## DaniSnapBack (Mar 31, 2015)

*Whatsapp with calling feature*

Now the feature has been activated! To download go here  http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/whatsapp-inc/whatsapp/whatsapp-2-12-19-android-apk-download/ 
Sorry for my bad english 
If you Luke my help, please click thanks


----------



## wembleyy (Mar 31, 2015)

I have 2.12.5 version for a few days, but i dont have calling feture. I see that the calling is free now, no need to call to activate? There will be another update?


----------



## jay.bhadra1995 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Not to able talk while calling or receiving calls*

I have my whatsapp calling feature activated since 2 days. But I am not able to talk when someone calls and neither does my call go through to the other person. As soon as I accept a call, it disconnects. I have rooted my phone which is a Samsung Galaxy Ace Plus and have also installed a custom ROM. Does it have anything to do with that? If not, then is it a normal issue or can someone help me out with it if it isn't a normal issue?

Thank you.


----------



## shobhit25may (Mar 31, 2015)

Guys,
All you need is to download latest version 2.12.19 from official Whatsapp website and enjoy the much awaited Calling feature on your WhatsApp. No need of invites, nothing... just download the latest version and enjoy!!!!:laugh::good::victory:


----------



## silentkiller143 (Mar 31, 2015)

shobhit25may said:


> Guys,
> All you need is to download latest version 2.12.19 from official Whatsapp website and enjoy the much awaited Calling feature on your WhatsApp. No need of invites, nothing... just download the latest version and enjoy!!!!:laugh::good::victory:

Click to collapse



+1

I m on 2.12.16 and calling feature got activated automatically this morning...enjoy!!


----------



## meg5697 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Working*

Many thanks Chababar......
It is working.....

Massimo 


mohsinsomeone said:


> if you want to activate
> Whatsapp me
> 
> +989154990197
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sultan1419 (Mar 31, 2015)

sultan1419 said:


> Hello everyone servers are up now so text me through Whatsapp
> +918288855242
> You need to have latest version so download latest one from www.Whatsapp.com/android
> And then text me.
> ...

Click to collapse



And after you got activated don't forget to hit thanks in XDA.
Hey guys i am back now.
Users who tried to text me so sorry for them because i was in school.


----------



## ranka79 (Mar 31, 2015)

Activated [emoji1]


----------



## hetisbartmaar (Mar 31, 2015)

It is here also working! From the Netherlands! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gaumzi2010 (Mar 31, 2015)

*De-activate call feature*

Guys...i have a strange request..I dont want this call feature..any idea how do i de-activate it...


----------



## vickyclewis (Mar 31, 2015)

Please contact me + Removed

Got it from somebody else I know
:-/


----------



## roy_29_11 (Mar 31, 2015)

I can activated whatsapp calling future my number 015730193745

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------

Write to me and i activated whatsapp calling feature


----------



## sultan1419 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey guys important information you will not need any invite you just need to update your whatsapp version to 2.12.19.
If this worked then don't forget to hit thanks.
If not worked i can invite you.
My number is +918288855242.


----------



## Sachin97 (Mar 31, 2015)

Download and install latest version of WhatsApp which is v2.12.19.
WhatsApp calling feature will automatically get enabled if it still doesn't get activated just pm me your no I'll call.

Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ialopux (Mar 31, 2015)

To those who do not have any updates in the Play Store:
1.backup your chat from whatsapp
2.uninstall updates for whatsapp or uninstall it as a whole
3.install again and you'll have the calling feature working


----------



## dft601 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Works with new version 2.12.19*

Dear all

as already mentioned version 2.12.19   does the trick.

In Germany with this version from today calling feature is enabled for everyone on Android....   as just tested and it can also be read in newspapers on www.spiegel.de especially:  http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/apps...e-funktion-in-deutschland-frei-a-1026409.html


----------



## aksclusive (Mar 31, 2015)

Finally whatsapp call can be activated on latest version 2.12.19 without any hack
just install and find some to call you will activate whatsapp call features permanently 
or you can PM you number and i will give you the call Working 100% on for everyone

Quickly activate it now


----------



## RS050377 (Mar 31, 2015)

How much is the data usage for 1 minute of Whatsapp call?


----------



## visitant (Mar 31, 2015)

RS050377 said:


> How much is the data usage for 1 minute of Whatsapp call?

Click to collapse



just tested with my friend..it's about 115kb/min..


----------



## behcet98 (Mar 31, 2015)

y****.com/watch?v=9-tqGyQFYKU&app=desktop&spfreload=10

data/data/com.whatsapp/shared_prefs/com.whatsapp_prefences.xml 
edit

<map>  after paste code


```
<boolean name="call" value="true" />
<string name="call_allowed">all</string>
```
now...
application manager and whatapp force stop
and start whatapp now working...


----------



## goTouch (Mar 31, 2015)

visitant said:


> just tested with my friend..it's about 115kb/min..

Click to collapse



I think you forget to sum download + upload


----------



## dvermeul (Mar 31, 2015)

RS050377 said:


> How much is the data usage for 1 minute of Whatsapp call?

Click to collapse



An Italian site has tested this. It seems a minute of calling uses approx 500-600K. WhatsApp uses the least data of the IM apps tested. According to the site the call quality is also very good...


----------



## subodhdhull (Mar 31, 2015)

servers are up. i get call feature

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------

if you are using rooted device then try this method.you will get call feature automatically when servers are up.link is given below..

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W_6uAdTnHBU


----------



## bkrishna963 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey guys its time to close this thread 
Just install the latest version 2.12.19 from whatsapp site or if their in play store 
Whatsapp had made it official 
Have fun guys


----------



## Triplets_Praburam (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you all for your support

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cell0ne (Mar 31, 2015)

What about the iPhone users?When they are expected to have this facility?


----------



## bkrishna963 (Mar 31, 2015)

Keep waiting


----------



## huuur (Mar 31, 2015)

Some users may annoyed by this feature! 
Any ideas how to deactivate / disable whatsapp calls?


----------



## anasmunir (Apr 1, 2015)

Finally it's official.
The WhatsApp calling feature is out for everyone on Android. No invite needed.
Just update your version via playstore or download it from the official website.

I think it's time to close this thread now. 

Have fun calling!


----------



## Triplets_Praburam (Apr 1, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## devoidx (Apr 1, 2015)

after all the excitement of getting now it's getting kinda annoying..people randomly and with no reservation can call and we have no way of suppressing or blocking the calls


----------



## Anatyalia (Apr 1, 2015)

dvermeul said:


> An Italian site has tested this. It seems a minute of calling uses approx 500-600K. WhatsApp uses the least data of the IM apps tested. According to the site the call quality is also very good...

Click to collapse



That website says a falsehood. Calls suck feel many noises, echoes and voice comes and goes. For now all have these problems.


----------



## kk12002 (Apr 1, 2015)

now how to activate on ios 8.2?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 1, 2015)

kk12002 said:


> now how to activate on ios 8.2?

Click to collapse



XDA isn't for ios

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## towadroid (Apr 1, 2015)

kk12002 said:


> now how to activate on ios 8.2?

Click to collapse




tzzeri said:


> XDA isn't for ios
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Just to give you an answer: As far as I know, it's impossible on ios at the moment...


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey bad news US government banned whatsapp.







































































I'm joking.
Happy April fool day.


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Apr 1, 2015)

It's April fool day


----------



## nivek2000 (Apr 1, 2015)

kk12002 said:


> now how to activate on ios 8.2?

Click to collapse





tzzeri said:


> XDA isn't for ios
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





towadroid said:


> Just to give you an answer: As far as I know, it's impossible on ios at the moment...

Click to collapse



.Just to be clear. On iOS you can do it if you have JB... Its really simple. Appsync is all you need from Cydia, then go to https://dev2.whatsapp.net/ios/WhatsApp/ and install whatsapp beta. Works great!


----------



## antiquiet (Apr 1, 2015)

Ios users should stop crying and move forward to android.


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 1, 2015)

harshwardhan ghundare said:


> Hey bad news US government banned whatsapp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



US isn't China

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Apr 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> US isn't China
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Who is from China?
Sent from my Huawei honor 6 using XDA premium mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------

Hey and what is the difference between XDA free and premium app?


----------



## RMCnet (Apr 1, 2015)

Someone can call me to activate WhatsApp Call ( 0048724550580 )

Thanks


----------



## gawright919 (Apr 1, 2015)

RMCnet said:


> Someone can call me to activate WhatsApp Call ( 0048724550580 )
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



If you load the newest version from Play store or Whatsapp website you don't need anyone to call you. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kk12002 (Apr 1, 2015)

wow ..!!! just got calling on ios..via update on app store! ?
works quiet well..must say. . screenshot below 


https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...V71dcNVdqx5mGXuHWs1Pf-m5yWlCaxRRfCEmTM6Jn_m0Q


----------



## zinvaroul (Apr 1, 2015)

*receive call just when whatsapp is open*

hi guys, i have problem with whatsapp even the call option is activated but when someone call me, i can not recieve it when whatsapp is closed but when i open it then i can receive calls
i inform you that whatsapp is not blocked in background by any application because i receive messages normally with notifications even my phone is closed 
the problem is just with calls 
please if someone can help me thanks


----------



## zinvaroul (Apr 1, 2015)

zinvaroul said:


> hi guys, i have problem with whatsapp even the call option is activated but when someone call me, i can not recieve it when whatsapp is closed but when i open it then i can receive calls
> i inform you that whatsapp is not blocked in background by any application because i receive messages normally with notifications even my phone is closed
> the problem is just with calls
> please if someone can help me thanks

Click to collapse



thanks  guys  i just uninstall an reinstall the whatsapp app and all is fine now thanks


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Apr 2, 2015)

kk12002 said:


> wow ..!!! just got calling on ios..via update on app store! ?
> works quiet well..must say. . screenshot below
> 
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...V71dcNVdqx5mGXuHWs1Pf-m5yWlCaxRRfCEmTM6Jn_m0Q

Click to collapse



Nice fool


----------



## Dizzyrul3z (Apr 2, 2015)

I have such a problem. Unfortunately, sometimes I can not see that someone is calling me. Only when I turn on whastapp I see a missed call.


----------



## bkrishna963 (Apr 2, 2015)

Dizzyrul3z said:


> I have such a problem. Unfortunately, sometimes I can not see that someone is calling me. Only when I turn on whastapp I see a missed call.

Click to collapse



When the app is not running in the background u will face that problem check that app is running in background or not 
Not only whatsapp other related apps like Skype viber and new hike will also have the same issue


----------



## Dizzyrul3z (Apr 2, 2015)

bkrishna963 said:


> When the app is not running in the background u will face that problem check that app is running in background or not
> Not only whatsapp other related apps like Skype viber and new hike will also have the same issue

Click to collapse



Well whatsapp is running in background all the time. My friend have the same problem when I call to him he don't see me calling :/ Somtimes everything is ok sometimes not ;/


----------



## renwobai (Apr 2, 2015)

*Help Whatsapp Call Activation.*

msg me on whatsapp (+91 9003037679) for activating call service


----------



## SUPhw (Apr 3, 2015)

*outgoing calls cancelled*



bkrishna963 said:


> Hey guys its time to close this thread
> Just install the latest version 2.12.19 from whatsapp site or if their in play store
> Whatsapp had made it official
> Have fun guys

Click to collapse



I installed 2.12.19 . I receive calls and can talk (some small delay) but when I call out the call is cancelled.
The did see  the call but has not enough time to answer. I uninstalled  rebooted and re-installed again to no avail. The problem remains irrespective using wifi or my cellphn e provider: outgoing calls cancelled as shown in the call log. Hope somebody can advise. I have an LG P500  android 4.0.4 oxygen version


----------



## Wubuwamba (Apr 3, 2015)

zinvaroul said:


> hi guys, i have problem with whatsapp even the call option is activated but when someone call me, i can not recieve it when whatsapp is closed but when i open it then i can receive calls
> i inform you that whatsapp is not blocked in background by any application because i receive messages normally with notifications even my phone is closed
> the problem is just with calls
> please if someone can help me thanks

Click to collapse



I have the same problem here, still with the latest version 2.12.23.
When I call somebody I have to send him just one letter or a dot or whatever as a 'wake up ping' and then the callee sees my call in his app and everything works. Even if the call is stopped and I connect him again in the next few minutes, everything works fine.

But when the callee wasn't online for a longer time it doesn't work. When he opens his app later he gets the info that there was a missed call.

As I said a 'wake up ping message' helps but it is annoying.

1. start a call
2. start a chat with the callee during the call and send a single letter or smiley or dot or  whatever
3. go back to the call 

That helps.
I hope they will fix that soon.


----------



## lightworks (Apr 3, 2015)

Calling doesnt work for me


----------



## bkrishna963 (Apr 3, 2015)

lightworks said:


> Calling doesnt work for me

Click to collapse



Download latest version 2.12.5 from play store or whatsapp site


----------



## zinvaroul (Apr 3, 2015)

Wubuwamba said:


> I have the same problem here, still with the latest version 2.12.23.
> When I call somebody I have to send him just one letter or a dot or whatever as a 'wake up ping' and then the callee sees my call in his app and everything works. Even if the call is stopped and I connect him again in the next few minutes, everything works fine.
> 
> But when the callee wasn't online for a longer time it doesn't work. When he opens his app later he gets the info that there was a missed call.
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks a lot  for this solution it help me


----------



## cell0ne (Apr 4, 2015)

bkrishna963 said:


> Download latest version 2.12.5 from play store or whatsapp site

Click to collapse



Latest is 2.12.23 fyi


----------



## georgeelbob (Apr 4, 2015)

plz help . i can make calls normally but when friends answering , we can't hear us just connecting ( data mobile ) but ( wifi ) all calls working   my question is way just wifi


----------



## harshwardhan ghundare (Apr 4, 2015)

georgeelbob said:


> plz help . i can make calls normally but when friends answering , we can't hear us just connecting ( data mobile ) but ( wifi ) all calls working   my question is way just wifi

Click to collapse



You can call through internet data. I think you're internet connection is slow.

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------




bkrishna963 said:


> Download latest version 2.12.5 from play store or whatsapp site

Click to collapse



Latest version is 2.12.23. What times are you coming.


----------



## SUPhw (Apr 5, 2015)

*ougoing call rings ones and is then cancelled*

Tried version 2.12.23 but problem persists 





SUPhw said:


> I installed 2.12.19 . I receive calls and can talk (some small delay) but when I call out the call is cancelled.
> The did see  the call but has not enough time to answer. I uninstalled  rebooted and re-installed again to no avail. The problem remains irrespective using wifi or my cellphn e provider: outgoing calls cancelled as shown in the call log. Hope somebody can advise. I have an LG P500  android 4.0.4 oxygen version

Click to collapse



It tested my phone that my friend one's that has whatsapp properly working. When he is calling me whether my phone sleeps or not it works and we can talk. If I call he screen lights up with whatsapp for just a second. No time to swipe and take the call. It does not matter whether the phone sleeps or whataspp is in chat mode.

whatsapp v2.12.19


----------



## bkrishna963 (Apr 5, 2015)

cell0ne said:


> Latest is 2.12.23 fyi

Click to collapse



Check whatsapp.com/android 
Latest is 2.12.5 am on it


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 5, 2015)

bkrishna963 said:


> Check whatsapp.com/android
> Latest is 2.12.5 am on it

Click to collapse



They sometimes go back to an older version if the new version has bugs.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bkrishna963 (Apr 5, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> They sometimes go back to an older version if the new version has bugs.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Look over play store there it has the latest 2.12.5 check it
It is working fine for me


----------



## subodhdhull (Apr 5, 2015)

whatsapp call sucks..lots of lag and noises..


----------



## antiquiet (Apr 6, 2015)

now that everyone's got the call feature, it got boring.


----------



## kk12002 (Apr 6, 2015)

how to activate video calling in whatsapp [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 6, 2015)

kk12002 said:


> how to activate video calling in whatsapp [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]

Click to collapse



Coming soon...
WhatsApp's version of soon. Material design will be outdated by that time.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SUPhw (Apr 9, 2015)

SUPhw said:


> Tried version 2.12.25 but problem persists The phone of the receiver rings once and is then cancelled. Plse help

Click to collapse


----------



## euneuneu (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## andrisrozkalns (Apr 11, 2015)

SUPhw said:


> Tried version 2.12.25 but problem persists The phone of the receiver rings once and is then cancelled. Plse help

Click to collapse



I have the same problem like you


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 13, 2015)

euneuneu said:


>

Click to collapse



What's the problem?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sultan1419 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello everyone i happy to say that Whatsapp got material design

---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------

As this is the original Whatsapp. You can download it from
This www.whatsapp.com/android
Latest version is 2.12.38


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 15, 2015)

sultan1419 said:


> Hello everyone i happy to say that Whatsapp got material design
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now 2.12.42 is out

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## farhannadaf (Apr 16, 2015)

Material Design is very nice... Other options of dropdown settings cud also have been made material.. But its neat 

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## arja30 (Apr 18, 2015)

*help*

video call whatsapp?????????????


----------



## Triplets_Praburam (Apr 19, 2015)

Now whatsapp supports Google drive backup☺

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Apr 19, 2015)

arja30 said:


> video call whatsapp?????????????

Click to collapse



No video calling feature available\...........

THESE ARE ONLY FAKE NEWSSSS

DON'T EVEN TRY


----------



## SUPhw (Apr 21, 2015)

I installed latest Android version 2.12.44 but still have the same problem: outgoing call is cancelled after a single ring. Does not matter wether I use wifi or cellphone ISP.  Receiving a call works fine. This version has a better sound and less delay. Is there somebody that can help with the outgoing call? Thanks


----------



## farhannadaf (Apr 22, 2015)

SUPhw said:


> I installed latest Android version 2.12.44 but still have the same problem: outgoing call is cancelled after a single ring. Does not matter wether I use wifi or cellphone ISP.  Receiving a call works fine. This version has a better sound and less delay. Is there somebody that can help with the outgoing call? Thanks

Click to collapse



Install the latest version and try again!
Let us know if the issue persist, which version of android you're using?

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------




Triplets_Praburam said:


> Now whatsapp supports Google drive backup☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



They removed the Google Drive backup option in latest release.. Dunno the reason!! It was a good idea for backup

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SUPhw (Apr 22, 2015)

farhannadaf said:


> Install the latest version and try again!
> Let us know if the issue persist, which version of android you're using?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## farhannadaf (Apr 23, 2015)

SUPhw said:


> farhannadaf said:
> 
> 
> > Install the latest version and try again!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## SUPhw (Apr 23, 2015)

farhannadaf said:


> SUPhw said:
> 
> 
> > Are you able to receive calls? Also what's is your location? Hope VoIP services are allowed in your country, if not then use any VPN. This will surely solve the issue!!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## cell0ne (Apr 23, 2015)

Calling feature started in iPhones,just now had a talk with one friend in US and activated her calling feature.


----------



## farhannadaf (Apr 23, 2015)

SUPhw said:


> farhannadaf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your suggestions.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## sanuj.bhatia (Apr 23, 2015)

When will whatsapp update calling scree.. I mean materialize it!


----------



## amin_zr (Apr 23, 2015)

farhannadaf said:


> SUPhw said:
> 
> 
> > Are you able to receive calls? Also what's is your location? Hope VoIP services are allowed in your country, if not then use any VPN. This will surely solve the issue!!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## SUPhw (Apr 24, 2015)

farhannadaf said:


> SUPhw said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that either the issue is arising from Phone end or Custom OS..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Apr 25, 2015)

I have a great News

Now iphone also supports for Voice Calling.............
Just Update your whatsapp & Done.............
But still you can only receive calls


I know its an android forum.............may be it helps someone


----------



## farhannadaf (Apr 25, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> I have a great News
> 
> Now iphone also supports for Voice Calling.............
> Just Update your whatsapp & Done.............
> ...

Click to collapse



Brother you can pass on the feature to iPhone users just like Android user got... Invite!!
IPhone users can call too. I have activated few of my friends and the quality between Android to iPhone is superb 

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mohsinsomeone (Apr 26, 2015)

farhannadaf said:


> Brother you can pass on the feature to iPhone users just like Android user got... Invite!!
> IPhone users can call too. I have activated few of my friends and the quality between Android to iPhone is superb
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i tried many times But cannot call from Iphone............
it Goes To Phone Call screen........
Also i have searched googled some users were asking for same.


----------



## farhannadaf (Apr 26, 2015)

mohsinsomeone said:


> i tried many times But cannot call from Iphone............
> it Goes To Phone Call screen........
> Also i have searched googled some users were asking for same.

Click to collapse



State iOS version... IOS 6 having some issue

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mjstallion (May 1, 2015)

How can you disable whatsapp calling in Android?

I'm rooted if it makes any difference.


----------



## Pacchu123 (May 1, 2015)

mjstallion said:


> How can you disable whatsapp calling in Android?
> 
> I'm rooted if it makes any difference.

Click to collapse






install whatsapp with version less than 5.11.552


----------



## mjstallion (May 2, 2015)

Is it possible to backup my whatsapp messages and then restore them on an old whatsapp?

I tried downloading an old whatsapp, then restoring the data from a newer whatsapp using titanium backup, but it forces me to upgrade.


----------



## Trafalgar Square (May 2, 2015)

mjstallion said:


> Is it possible to backup my whatsapp messages and then restore them on an old whatsapp?
> 
> I tried downloading an old whatsapp, then restoring the data from a newer whatsapp using titanium backup, but it forces me to upgrade.

Click to collapse



No, isn't working.


----------



## farhannadaf (May 5, 2015)

mjstallion said:


> Is it possible to backup my whatsapp messages and then restore them on an old whatsapp?
> 
> I tried downloading an old whatsapp, then restoring the data from a newer whatsapp using titanium backup, but it forces me to upgrade.

Click to collapse



Just copy the files from folder databases inside whatsapp folder n paste in after you're done installing previous version

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## acsterf (May 23, 2015)

*Call from stock dialer*

Anyone know how to call a contact while in Whatsapp screen as a normal call, from stock dialer app? Just like it worked before the voice calling feature. 

Thanks.


----------



## S.i.d_ (May 23, 2015)

@acsterf It isn't possible any more. WhatsApp removed this feature after it added the in app calls.


----------



## gersonhaus (May 27, 2015)

It's possible move whatsapp data to sdcard?

Sent from my Nexus 10 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LancyCooper (May 29, 2015)

I found it didn't work... why? can anyone tell me ?


----------



## elpuchaczos (Jun 1, 2015)

*enable calling*

Hello


----------



## bkrishna963 (Jun 1, 2015)

elpuchaczos said:


> Hello
> Someone can call to me for enable calling?
> [+48694178409]
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



R u trying to make fun?


----------



## farhannadaf (Jun 1, 2015)

bkrishna963 said:


> R u trying to make fun?

Click to collapse



Indeed. LOL

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Khaliji1987 (Jul 26, 2015)

please i need one


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 26, 2015)

Khaliji1987 said:


> please i need one

Click to collapse



Do you even know what you want? Or you're just posting for the sake of posting?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## serdel_elo (Aug 4, 2015)

Can someone call me?
+48530515154
Thanks

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------

Is this works by the way?


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 7, 2015)

serdel_elo said:


> Can someone call me?
> +48530515154
> Thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Used to work. Not anymore. Ever since Whatsapp rolled out the feature to everyone, they decided that there's no need to enable it if it's already enabled.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mango Polo (Aug 25, 2015)

does anyone know a working app that is able to record Whatsapp calls? I am rooted and use an i9500

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 26, 2015)

Mango Polo said:


> does anyone know a working app that is able to record Whatsapp calls? I am rooted and use an i9500
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There are screen record apps that can record from mic and audio, but you'll have to turn it on manually before the call.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ZETROzky (May 6, 2016)

WhatsApp video calling is live for some people, according to Android police...


----------



## NusratRzayev (May 10, 2016)

@GermainZ Video Call Me Please 

+994504553002


----------



## sultan1419 (May 11, 2016)

Someone please video call me.
+919888618839


----------



## Soickan (May 11, 2016)

Video call me please


----------



## sultan1419 (May 11, 2016)

Please someone video call me on:- +919888618839


----------



## darkone2k4 (May 23, 2016)

Video call are active Now? 
Someone can call me?


----------



## germanmadrigal (Jul 11, 2016)

*call to me..!!!!!!!!!!*

please.....!!! 
+50688495969


----------



## dexter9 (Nov 20, 2016)

gersonhaus said:


> It's possible move whatsapp data to sdcard?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



tell me device you using with android version


----------



## abba12abba (Aug 28, 2017)

call me please
+48 519 404 141


----------

